# What would make THE FUTURE Christ cool with you? O.M.G.



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm not asking what would make Jesus cool with you because Jesus is dead as far as I know.

I'm asking what would make THE FUTURE Christ cool with you? The Christ that is supposed to be coming and "save the world". The "Second" Coming.

You dont have to believe in any Messiah or Christ figure but a lot of people want a Savior to help their lives and the world.

What would be some qualities that you believe the future Messiah should have?

What do you think He should be like?

What do you think the Christ would do?

What proof would you need?

Some of you dont want a Savior and thats fine but this thread is for the believers and the agnostics or people that want a Savior. But you athiests can post why a Savior is bad. 




I actually believe that I am Christ but "He came to His own and His own recieved Him not." No one seems to believe Me, so I'm curious as to what would Christ have to be like or what traits would deem Him as Christ to you all?


I'm not trying to convert anyone into a religion but I do like to share My story about how I believe I can help. I think religion is a bad thing (but religious people are not necessarily bad) but a lot of people could use a Savior to fix the worlds problems. A Person to fight on the peoples behalf against the "elites" and to usher in a rich peace of love for the whole world. A Person that would fix most of the worlds major problems and unify the nations in order to be at tranquility with eachother. A Person to make everyone richer in order to be able to afford more for theirself and their families. These things would give most people inner peace too because they wouldnt be struggling as much and not be as needy. 

We all wouldnt mind having a better life and the Messiah is supposed to bring this when He comes. They key phrase is "WHEN He comes". 

But who will believe Him? Most of you guys will NOT accept Him; I know from experience.




~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 17, 2013)

If someone in the future claimed to be the son of god/god/his own son AND his own father/crazy, I would ask for a demonstration of his powers. Something that cannot be explained by a natural phenomenon, e.g., water into wine, growing someone's arm back, bringing back someone from the dead, etc. 

Or how about direct communication with me and everyone on the planet simultaneously in our native tongues? How about if you actually got an answer to a prayer?

If god exists all of these things are well within his power, or why call him god?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 17, 2013)

how about if he died for his own sins instead of claiming to have died for mine.. wtf did i do? i'm awesome and have never sinned in me life, mainly because i am not a christian and think the word sin is totally whack, but yeah, let him claim to have died for his own sins, not mine, i'll take care of them myself, thank you very much..


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 17, 2013)

What would work for me would be an unconditional and complete excoriation of every "revealed" doctrine ever foisted upon people, followed by a wholesale abolition of the suffering that stems from our essential human loneliness.

Oh and a chocolate malt. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 17, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> If someone in the future claimed to be the son of god/god/his own son AND his own father/crazy, I would ask for a demonstration of his powers. Something that cannot be explained by a natural phenomenon, e.g., water into wine, growing someone's arm back, bringing back someone from the dead, etc.
> 
> Or how about direct communication with me and everyone on the planet simultaneously in our native tongues? How about if you actually got an answer to a prayer?
> 
> If god exists all of these things are well within his power, or why call him god?


I think healing a Down's patient would be a good start. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 17, 2013)

i don't want to burn the roof of my mouth, but i really want to eat this pizza now.

little help?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;s3aYJibxMOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3aYJibxMOQ[/video]


----------



## ricky1lung (Jun 17, 2013)

I think it would be cool if he didn't come to my door spreading the gospel
and in general just left me alone.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 17, 2013)

It would be great if he actually existed next time around...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 17, 2013)

I wonder what a modern-day Jesus would do to the first pair of sensibly-dressed folk who came to his door pimpin' _Watchtower_. cn

<add> regular or extra crispy?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 17, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> It would be great if he actually existed next time around...


 i'm pretty sure some guy named jesus christ existed, now whether he was the son of god, that's where i have issues at, not doubting if there was ever the man though..


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 17, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> i'm pretty sure some guy named jesus christ existed, now whether he was the son of god, that's where i have issues at, not doubting if there was ever the man though..


I hear you. I just find it interesting that there is absolutely no evidence or historical account of the man outside of the bible. Strange...


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 17, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> I hear you. I just find it interesting that there is absolutely no evidence or historical account of the man outside of the bible. Strange...


 shit, you've never been to the chinese theater in hollywood? i could have sworn i saw his hand prints in the side walk right next to sammy davis jr..


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 17, 2013)

You guys have some high expectations of what Christ should be like, but thats your opinion. I just believe that He should solve the worlds problems. I wouldnt expect anything supernatural because no one can do anything supernatural because science can explain almost every action. 

But ya, I would say let Him solve the worlds problems and fix most things that bother people. 

I would like to see peace on earth and an end to poverty. 

Maybe He could multiply the worlds resources and bring the prices down to a reasonable level that people can afford. 

I would like to see every child feed, clothed, sheltered, educated and loved.

He would have to make the world a safer place for all people.

It would be cool if He started new colonies on different planets and moons so we can live there too.

He would have to have the best intentions for the people of the world.

I would expect Him to be human and live like a human but mighty in power and deed.

I hope He would be very humble to relate to the downtrodden.

He would have to have lots of integrity so we could trust Him.

I would hope He wouldnt be a "sell-out" to the rich because of bribes but would focus on the poor and middle class.

And He would have to love us uncondictionally.

I'm sure He would be human and only have human abilities but its what He could do for us that counts.

Those would be some of the requirements of what I believe the Savior should be like.

The King of kings.

EDIT- But these are not high standards because even I could do most of them.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 17, 2013)

But I actually believe that I am a Prophet so what do I know?

~PEACE~


----------



## Kervork (Jun 17, 2013)

Future Jesus would be cool if he came back and got rid of the fed, made us go back to a gold standard, legalized pot, held corporations accountable, disbanded the nsa, eliminated greed and hunger and built a starship. 

There is no historical evidence because god didn't want us to argue about facts, he wanted us to have faith. Thats also why god made bigfoot.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 17, 2013)

Kervork said:


> Future Jesus would be cool if he came back and got rid of the fed, made us go back to a gold standard, legalized pot, held corporations accountable, disbanded the nsa, eliminated greed and hunger and built a starship.


so what you're saying is that rawn pawl just needs to build a starship?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 17, 2013)

I would expect nothing, what you think "he" expects of you? Other than be human....iv been through many religious and spiritual phases and have ultimately come to the conclusion that the energy that is god is no more in outer space or heaven than it is right inside of all of us, I don't know why people take the bible literally, get 30 pages in and it's obviously a fabrication or jus a weird story, manybe with some deeper meaning


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Jun 17, 2013)

take away all the pain and make everybody feel high


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 17, 2013)

Bublonichronic said:


> I would expect nothing, what you think "he" expects of you? *Other than be human*....


I'm qualified!

~PEACE~


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 17, 2013)

Qualify for what? Being human? What you should want to qualify for is being part of the positive energy, while we're human we get the gift of consciousness and are faced with decisions to do positive things or negative, and how u live will determine where you end up, positive or negative...oh boy i must be drunk again, more psycobabble...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 17, 2013)

Bublonichronic said:


> Qualify for what? Being human? ...


No dude, I believe that I am Christ- the Son of God, if you read My original post!

~PEACE~


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 17, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> No dude, I believe that I am Christ- the Son of God if you read My original post!
> 
> ~PEACE~


The human incarnation right? I assume ur not a entity...so if you do shitty thing this whole life will daddy forgive you? Or treat u like the rest of us poor shmucks?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 17, 2013)

Bublonichronic said:


> The human incarnation right? I assume ur not a entity...so if you do shitty thing this whole life will daddy forgive you? Or treat u like the rest of us poor shmucks?


Now don't get cross with him. cn


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 17, 2013)

Bublonichronic said:


> The human incarnation right? I assume ur not a entity...so if you do shitty thing this whole life will daddy forgive you? Or treat u like the rest of us poor shmucks?


Its just a personal belief. I'm not trying to convert anyone or start a cult but I would like to share My story and explain why I believe that I am the Son of God. I believe that I am a Prophet and God is My Daddy. I'm not all high and mighty and I dont want to be. I'm very humble.

To answer your question, yes I believe I am the human incarnation. And I do believe God will forgive Me for My inadvertent sins. I dont think God is going to treat Me any other way than the rest of the "poor shmucks". What He already did for Me is enough and I dont need more but I can ask. God has blessed Me in an indescribable way. I cant thank Him enough. 


It might take you a few days to read the whole thread but think of it as a little book. I explain a lot of things.

~PEACE~


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 17, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Now don't get cross with him. cn


Hey, when ur right ur right...


----------



## aTTicRaT (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey can you do that infinite Cheez-it and malt liquor thingy right now!! Come on already!!!!


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 17, 2013)

I think its weak minded to want a savior to solve yours and everyone else's problems. We cant be pampered, we need to figure this shit out ourselves but with 7+ billion people disagreeing with each other I dont see that happening, thats why I think we need zombies! lol Or some other massive natural disaster, war might make it happen too, hope not... Then the remaining population can rebuild society where no man has more power than the next.

Also, Im not at all Christian but I think theres slivers of truth in most religions. I think WE are the second coming of "Christ", I'd rather not explain what I mean by that but its in the least Christian way lol.


----------



## mudminer (Jun 17, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You guys have some high expectations of what Christ should be like, but thats your opinion. I just believe that He should solve the worlds problems. I wouldnt expect anything supernatural because no one can do anything supernatural because science can explain almost every action.
> 
> But ya, I would say let Him solve the worlds problems and fix most things that bother people.
> 
> ...


Damn, Jebus! Here ya go again. Did you even bother to read half of what you typed there? I have to admit, this thread is at least amusing. Seriously dude, maybe if you actually read your posts you would be able to keep up with the others. Just sayin. Not what one would expect from a demi-god.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 18, 2013)

mudminer said:


> Damn, Jebus! Here ya go again. Did you even bother to read half of what you typed there? I have to admit, this thread is at least amusing. Seriously dude, maybe if you actually read your posts you would be able to keep up with the others. Just sayin. Not what one would expect from a demi-god.


Whats wrong with what I posted?

But your right, I'm not a demi-god! I'm 100% human but I believe that I am a Prophet. But My prophecies are "far out there" and may never happen in My life. But most of them could be induced if I were to be the King of the world, but that posit is "far out there" too. I prophesy what I would like to see happen in the future, things that would benifit all of mankind. But I havent prophecied anything lately. And the thread that I put most of My prophecies got undermined by RIU members. Its hard to be a prophet that gets taken seriously. 

I'm just going to live My life incognito and try and be at peace with Myself because people dont really care what I have to say. Even though I could turn this world into paradise for all to enjoy. I'm going to believe what I believe but people are inately going to believe what they believe and I obviously cant change that. 

It is what it is.

I'm just going to do the best I can with what I know because I cant do any more.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Whats wrong with what I posted?
> 
> But your right, I'm not a demi-god! I'm 100% human but I believe that I am a Prophet. But My prophecies are "far out there" and may never happen in My life. But most of them could be induced if I were to be the King of the world, but that posit is "far out there" too. I prophesy what I would like to see happen in the future, things that would benifit all of mankind. But I havent prophecied anything lately. And the thread that I put most of My prophecies got undermined by RIU members. Its hard to be a prophet that gets taken seriously.
> 
> ...





Nevaeh420 said:


> Yes, your post just did it. I'm just a normal insignificant human being, I'm just a normal insignificant human being, I'm just a normal insignificant human being, etc.... Maybe I should say it some more? Lol
> 
> But being serious, I am just a normal human being, like everybody else but I have "different" beliefs. I realize that I'm a regular guy with a Christ complex. I cant help it. You guys read My thread about My rants on why I believe that I am the Son of God. I dont want to type it out again, but I feel as though I am special, but we all are special and NOT insignificant. I might suck at life but so what? most of us do. We all are still special even though we suck at life.
> 
> ...


Uh-oh, Nev! You're slipping back into that delusion again. Remember that you're just a normal, deluded guy, you said so yourself in the post above. Try to hang onto that reality...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 18, 2013)

We are all a part of the same composte pile
[youtube]4X2AvfSTi6Q[/youtube]


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 18, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Uh-oh, Nev! You're slipping back into that delusion again. Remember that you're just a normal, deluded guy, you said so yourself in the post above. Try to hang onto that reality...


I'm just going to be Myself and say what I believe is truth. Maybe one day I will be recognized but that day might never come. 

Thanks for the "pep talk" but I'm good for now. When I start telling people to worship Me than virtually "smack" Me. HAHA! But I dont want to be worshipped so its all good. 

I just want to be known as a Person with love for the human race. I want to be known as a revelator and Prophet. I just want to be known.



Bublonichronic said:


> We are all a part of the same composte pile
> [youtube]4X2AvfSTi6Q[/youtube]


Thats a good video for Tyler 

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 19, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm just going to be Myself and say what I believe is truth. Maybe one day I will be recognized but that day might never come.
> 
> Thanks for the "pep talk" but I'm good for now. When I start telling people to worship Me than virtually "smack" Me. HAHA! But I dont want to be worshipped so its all good.
> 
> ...


The problem with being a prophet is you need something to prophesize, and that requires you conversing with a being that knows the future, which we still have no evidence for. 

Seems like you're putting the cart before the horse. 

Steps to becoming a prophet;
1) Prove a god exists
2) Prove YOUR god exists
3) Prove he's speaking to you
4) Prove he's telling you the future
5) Tell other people the future

There you go, homie. Get ta crack-a-lackin' on that; the first step is a doozy!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 19, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> The problem with being a prophet is you need something to prophesize, and that requires you conversing with a being that knows the future, which we still have no evidence for.
> 
> Seems like you're putting the cart before the horse.
> 
> ...


1) I cant prove any god exists because it seems gods are subjective to some people. 

2) I cant prove My God exists because of the latter. Gods are subjective.

3) I cant prove My God is speaking to Me because I dont believe He is. I speak for Myself.

4) I cant prove Hes telling Me the future because I dont believe He talks to Me like that. I am telling the future for Myself.


So to your standards, I'm not a very good prophet. But to My standards I'm doing just fine. I have come up with all kinds of creative ways to fix the world if they only would be implemented. I have described most of the conspiracy theories in that thread. I have shown prophecies that I, Myself have fulfilled from the Bible (its in that link). And I have prophecied about many wonderful and innovative solutions to the worlds problems. 

But who will believe Me? Maybe its all in vain but at least I gave it a try. Whos worthy to open the "scrolls" and unleash the truth? I'm not a very good author and I'm not a scientist but I found the answer to the question of Christ and its in that link. Its too much to type all over again so if you dont want to click on the link above than you may just miss out on the Son of God. 


~PEACE~


----------



## Impman (Jun 19, 2013)

a bad ass pajama party. we could smoke weed and play XBOX


----------



## mudminer (Jun 19, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Whats wrong with what I posted?
> 
> But your right, I'm not a demi-god.


You say you wouldnt expect anything supernatural from this individual. You then say that you would like him to "multiply the worlds resources"? You say youre NOT a demi-god and that you ARE the son of God and yet 100% human. You go on to say that you could accomplish "most" of the things you wrote of, yourself. I submit that you are delusional and utterly confused. And those are a couple of things that are wrong with that particular post. Now please get back on your meds and return to the institution.


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 19, 2013)

Wow, Nevaeh managed to spam his thread 5 times in about 10 posts. Twice in one of them even. It's like the guy just creates other threads to spam his old one.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 19, 2013)

mudminer said:


> You say you wouldnt expect anything supernatural from this individual. You then say that you would like him to "multiply the worlds resources"?.


You can multiply things without the supernatural. Its called seeds. Plant lots of seeds/food and watch the resources multiply.



mudminer said:


> You say youre NOT a demi-god and that you ARE the son of God and yet 100% human. You go on to say that you could accomplish "most" of the things you wrote of, yourself. .


Why cant the Son of God be 100% human? 

(Whos not 100% human besides people that have electronics implanted in them?)

I could accomplish most of the things I wrote (in that post) if I had lots of POWER. If I was the King of the world I could do more than that too. But I'm not a king but rather a pauper and serf. 



mudminer said:


> I submit that you are delusional and utterly confused. And those are a couple of things that are wrong with that particular post. .


You might be right, I might be a little delusional and confused, but thats subjective. But it doesnt make Me a bad person.

Maybe YOUR a "better" person than Me. Does that make you feel better?



mudminer said:


> Now please get back on your meds and return to the institution.


Dont be an ass! What did I ever do to you?

Christ loves you!



kpmarine said:


> Wow, Nevaeh managed to spam his thread 5 times in about 10 posts. Twice in one of them even. It's like the guy just creates other threads to spam his old one.


I dont feel like typing out all My prophecies AGAIN!

Christ loves you!

~PEACE~


----------



## 420IAMthatIAM (Jun 19, 2013)

first of all there was never any one name jesus #2 if you are the messiah how can he come if you are already here...lol


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 19, 2013)

Not to mention I would hope a prophet or second comming would do more than make videos on youtube and post on roll it up... Maybe sell your house or car, and give all the money to homeless or somthing...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 19, 2013)

420IAMthatIAM said:


> first of all there was never any one name jesus


There was a man named Jesus but we dont know if he really performed miracles or said whats alleged in the Bible.



420IAMthatIAM said:


> #2 if you are the messiah how can he come if you are already here...lol


Good question IAMthatIAM,

the answer is that I might be the Messiah but no one seems to care. So I asked the question to see what THEY would like THEIR Messiah to do. For example, if I'm not good enough than who would be and what qualities would THEIR Messiah need to have. But its a fact that I AM HERE claiming to be the Christ but people just dont care. I tried to prove that I AM Christ but it didnt do much good. I'm going to believe what I believe and people are going to believe what they believe and thats how it is. 

But I'm still going to do My part and try and reach out with love. 

I just want to see a revolution that will get rid of the elites, so we all can live good lives. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 19, 2013)

Bublonichronic said:


> Not to mention I would hope a prophet or second comming would do more than make videos on youtube and post on roll it up... Maybe sell your house or car, and give all the money to homeless or somthing...


So I should sell My house and Jeep so that I too can be homeless and without a ride?

THAN what good can I do?

~PEACE~


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 19, 2013)

So you define yourself by your possessions...not very divine... And you could still do alot, like bring hope and preach peace to the less fortunate...but ud rather have ur jeep eh? Thanks jesus


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 19, 2013)

Bublonichronic said:


> So you define yourself by your possessions...


I need things to live brother.



Bublonichronic said:


> not very divine...


No, not that much. God is Divine, I'm just His Helper.



Bublonichronic said:


> And you could still do alot, like bring hope and preach peace to the less fortunate...


I would be the less fortunate... If I didnt have a house or wheels.



Bublonichronic said:


> but ud rather have ur jeep eh?


Yes, please and thank you.



Bublonichronic said:


> Thanks jesus


(My Name is NOT Jesus, its George) but your welcome, what are friends for?

~PEACE~


----------



## brotherjericho (Jun 19, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm not asking what would make Jesus cool with you because Jesus is dead as far as I know.
> 
> I'm asking what would make THE FUTURE Christ cool with you? The Christ that is supposed to be coming and "save the world". The "Second" Coming.


What strain inspired this thread? I need some.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 19, 2013)

brotherjericho said:


> What strain inspired this thread? I need some.


Krazy Kush


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 19, 2013)

brotherjericho said:


> What strain inspired this thread? I need some.


I havent smoked weed in like 6 months. I get too profound and elated when I'm stoned and I think about the craziest shit. I'm crazy enough sober, lol... Cant you tell?

Dont let Christ get stoned, unless you want to hear about it- preaching. 



Bublonichronic said:


> Krazy Kush


Lol 

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 19, 2013)

Another attribute I would expect in the messiah would be that he knows he is the messiah. Jesus supposedly knew, as did others around him. Even Neo followed the White Rabbit to be shown what his destiny was. It wouldn't make any sense for the messiah to have to speculate on his own identity, that's just not divine...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 19, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Another attribute I would expect in the messiah would be that he knows he is the messiah. Jesus supposedly knew, as did others around him. Even Neo followed the White Rabbit to be shown what his destiny was. It wouldn't make any sense for the messiah to have to speculate on his own identity, that's just not divine...


Right, the Messiah should be confident that He is the Messiah, BUT everyone has to be born and no one knows anything at birth. So there would have to come a time of personal revelation to the Messiah that He actually is the Messiah at one point in His life or another. No person knows everything and that goes for the Messiah as well, if He was omniscient than He would be God, but no being can know everything. Everything is always changing too, so they would have to know the future as well as the past and present to be omniscient. 

I'm sure the Messiah would have lots of problems too because He would have the burdens of all the people on the earth. His main role should be to set up His Kingdom so that the majority of people are at peace. But you cant make everyone happy, not even the best Messiah. 

~PEACE~


----------



## mudminer (Jun 20, 2013)

O.K. delusional and confused Jebus. Your statement about multiplying the worlds resources was GENERAL (as in ALL) not SPECIFIC (as in only vegetative). Supernatural intervention would certainly be necessary to increase resources such as water and precious metals (barring the strike of a meteorite made of such metals). Those things were used as examples to keep things simple for you. Now, moving on to your (self alleged) lineage. How can you be the son of God and 100% human. Divine daddy + human mommy = demi-god. As for me being a better person than you? No. Just a more sane person. And you ask what youve done to me, that I would act toward you the way that I do? When you assault peoples intelligence with your crazy assed bs, you should certainly anticipate your crazy assed bs to be counter assaulted with intelligence. ~May the Peace...I mean Pieces of You Be With You~


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 20, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Another attribute I would expect in the messiah would be that he knows he is the messiah. Jesus supposedly knew, as did others around him. Even Neo followed the White Rabbit to be shown what his destiny was. It wouldn't make any sense for the messiah to have to speculate on his own identity, that's just not divine...


I disagree. A messiah would not know or even call himself messiah until the anointing. Did King David know he was messiah until he was told he was going to be? 
Just because Xians co opted the word to mean supernatural savior, that's not what it means. The next messiah will be easily identified because he will be the King of Israel. It is a self-evident, no proofs needed, messiah is a title, nothing more.


----------



## bud nugbong (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey guys it me the new jesus. As long as you take care of your shit and don't drag others around you down your cool with me. I hate seeing dirtbags having children who they cant even take care of, sad really.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 20, 2013)

mudminer said:


> O.K. delusional and confused Jebus. Your statement about multiplying the worlds resources was GENERAL (as in ALL) not SPECIFIC (as in only vegetative). Supernatural intervention would certainly be necessary to increase resources such as water and precious metals (barring the strike of a meteorite made of such metals). Those things were used as examples to keep things simple for you.


If you want to talk about multiplying water and metals, I just might have a way to do it to some extent. I would build MILLIONS of SPACE JETS! SPACE JETS are jets that can go out in space and soar through the (ocean) water too (I made them up but I know how they would work too). I would send teams of people to go into space and collect astroids and commets in order to supply whatever demand. I would actually use these SPACE JETS to create NEW PLANETS from the astroid belt. It might not be practical in this day and age but in the future, I'm sure it will come to pass. 

And as far as making fresh water more abundant, I would simply convert as much ocean water into fresh water using distilleries. There would NEVER be a shortage of ocean water and if you just remove the salt than there will never be a lack of fresh water too. 

I can NOT do anything supernatural, but I could implement scientists to find the best solutions to most of the worlds problems. 

So is that a good way to "multiply resources"? 

It sounds crazy but its plausible.



mudminer said:


> Now, moving on to your (self alleged) lineage. How can you be the son of God and 100% human. Divine daddy + human mommy = demi-god.


My REAL dad was/is not the best, but I love him to death. Both of My parents are 100% human. So human daddy + human mommy = 100% human baby! Like 100% of the population.

I was ADOPTED by God, in My opinion, and therefore now I am His Son. But God has many children, not just Me. I just so happen to be the Anointed One. I'm definitily not the smartest person in the world but I have esoteric knowledge that could potentially save the world. Your entitles to your opinions and can believe whatever you want to.



mudminer said:


> As for me being a better person than you? No. Just a more sane person.


No one is better than anyone else. We're all in this together and running our own race. Some people might be better than others in certain respects but in other cases maybe not. 

We are all gods, if you choose to believe it.



mudminer said:


> And you ask what youve done to me, that I would act toward you the way that I do? When you assault peoples intelligence with your crazy assed bs, you should certainly anticipate your crazy assed bs to be counter assaulted with intelligence. ~May the Peace...I mean Pieces of You Be With You~


Can you quote where I assaulted your intelligence? I said "dont be an ass" but you were degrading Me. I dont think I'm better than anyone else, I'm very humble. 



mindphuk said:


> I disagree. A messiah would not know or even call himself messiah until the anointing. Did King David know he was messiah until he was told he was going to be?
> Just because Xians co opted the word to mean supernatural savior, that's not what it means. The next messiah will be easily identified because he will be the King of Israel. It is a self-evident, no proofs needed, messiah is a title, nothing more.


Right, thats kind of what I was saying.

But how is Christ going to be self evident where no proofs are needed? If no proofs are needed than anyone could claim to be Messiah and it should be self evident. Right?

I dont understand how Christ doesnt need to prove anything and it will still be self evident.



bud nugbong said:


> Hey guys it me the new jesus. As long as you take care of your shit and don't drag others around you down your cool with me. I hate seeing dirtbags having children who they cant even take care of, sad really.


All hail THE KING!

~PEACE~


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 20, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Right, thats kind of what I was saying.
> 
> But how is Christ going to be self evident where no proofs are needed? If no proofs are needed than anyone could claim to be Messiah and it should be self evident. Right?
> 
> I dont understand how Christ doesnt need to prove anything and it will still be self evident.


Not sure what you don't understand about this. Christ/messiah is a title. Once a person is in that position, he is granted the title. It's not a matter of proof. Just substitute President for messiah and you will understand. What proof do we need that Obama is the President? Once a new King of Israel is anointed, he will be recognized as the true messiah.


----------



## mudminer (Jun 21, 2013)

Congrats Jebus! Youve FINALLY clarified something.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2013)

mudminer said:


> Damn, Jebus! Here ya go again. Did you even bother to read half of what you typed there? I have to admit, this thread is at least amusing. Seriously dude, maybe if you actually read your posts you would be able to keep up with the others. Just sayin. Not what one would expect from a demi-god.


It takes unusual muscle control to hold back a spontaneous Lorgasm. cn


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 21, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> Not sure what you don't understand about this. Christ/messiah is a title. Once a person is in that position, he is granted the title. It's not a matter of proof. Just substitute President for messiah and you will understand. What proof do we need that Obama is the President? Once a new King of Israel is anointed, he will be recognized as the true messiah.


Ok, you should have said so in the first place. I'm not a mind reader, you know.


But wait, you did say "It is a self-evident, no proofs needed,* messiah is a title, nothing more.*" I just didnt get it at first. Whats new?



mudminer said:


> Congrats Jebus! Youve FINALLY clarified something.


I'm flattered to be called Jebus, but My real Name is George (Manuel Oliveira).



cannabineer said:


> It takes unusual muscle control to hold back a spontaneous Lorgasm. cn


I know what an orgasm is, but whats is a Lorgasm? Why the L?

~PEACE~


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 21, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Ok, you should have said so in the first place. I'm not a mind reader, you know.


You also don't have any critical thinking skills apparently. 



> But wait, you did say "It is a self-evident, no proofs needed,* messiah is a title, nothing more.*" I just didnt get it at first. Whats new?


This is not the first time I have explained it to you, go back to your closed thread and it was there too. 

Even if you forgot that I explained that a messiah/christ does not mean 'savior from god,' but means 'anointed', are you too stupid or lazy to realize there are other places on the web that you can learn about meanings of words? No mind reading necessary. 

I also figure that someone that calls himself christ should know the meaning of the word, especially after he created a thread on a pot forum where people explained it to him. This just proves to me that you actually never read the things people posted, you skimmed them and picked out the things that you could respond to. You never actually took time to think about anything anyone said. Maybe you're not crazy but just very, very stupid.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 21, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> You also don't have any critical thinking skills apparently.
> 
> This is not the first time I have explained it to you, go back to your closed thread and it was there too.
> 
> ...


Stupid is as stupid does!

[youtube]D_Komi7wnAw[/youtube]

Too bad not everyones a genius scientist like you mindpunk!

Thanks for being so friendly.

~PEACE~


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 21, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Stupid is as stupid does!
> 
> [youtube]D_Komi7wnAw[/youtube]
> 
> ...


You don't have to be a genius, just read your own threads.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 21, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> You don't have to be a genius, just read your own threads.


Its called fluoride and the government did it. They poison the public by putting fluoride in the water. 

[youtube]TnAohnAr2fQ[/youtube]

~PEACE~


----------



## mudminer (Jun 22, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Its called fluoride and the government did it. They poison the public by putting fluoride in the water.
> 
> [youtube]TnAohnAr2fQ[/youtube]
> 
> ~PEACE~


Has Jesse Ventura done a show about it? If not, it aint real.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 22, 2013)

mudminer said:


> Has Jesse Ventura done a show about it? If not, it aint real.


I've done enough research to believe that fluoride is a poison that the government puts in the water to make people stupid and NOT to improve your teeth!

I belive Hitler was the first one to implement the fluoride in the water.

~PEACE~


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Ok, you should have said so in the first place. I'm not a mind reader, you know.
> 
> 
> But wait, you did say "It is a self-evident, no proofs needed,* messiah is a title, nothing more.*" I just didnt get it at first. Whats new?
> ...


It is a questionably voluntary and usually messy ejaculation of Christian doctrine. cn


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 26, 2013)

This thread is music about Christ, God, Jesus, the Father, the Son, the Messiah, the Savior, the Lord, the King or anything pertinent to Christ!

I will start by playing some songs about the King. 

Third Eye Blind- Don't Believe A Word

[youtube]NxY9plz858I[/youtube]

Rob Zombie- Dead City Radio

[youtube]CSrDtk7UstE[/youtube]

Avenged Sevenfold- Hail To The King

[youtube]O6ffmunRjjI[/youtube]




Most of these songs are about King George! And My Name is George, what are the chances?

~PEACE~


----------



## chemtrailsrbad (Aug 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;PybtBKSAtLM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PybtBKSAtLM[/video]


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Aug 26, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tn7DOGU3K5E


----------



## kpmarine (Aug 28, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> This thread is music about Christ, God, Jesus, the Father, the Son, the Messiah, the Savior, the Lord, the King or anything pertinent to Christ!
> 
> I will start by playing some songs about the King.
> 
> ...


I havea neighbor named George! He must be God! I shall immediately commence to worshipping him as the son of God. Thanks for the heads up; without your post I wouldn't know that people with that name were really Jesus with a mustache.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 28, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> I havea neighbor named George! He must be God! I shall immediately commence to worshipping him as the son of God. Thanks for the heads up; without your post I wouldn't know that people with that name were really Jesus with a mustache.


I'm not God. People with the name "George" are not God. I don't know who God is to be honest with you. I believe creation is evidence that God created everything because a creation needs a Creator. But I never met God I just see the evidence that He started it all. I don't know how to define God. 

But I'm claiming to be Christ, not God. I'm a real Person and I have many problems, maybe more then you all. No other person with the name "George" is Christ either. I'm the only Christ that I know of. There are many people with the name "Jesus" and does that make them Christ? I don't think so. There are other people that claim to be Christ but I'm the only one that can prove it, you just need to read all of My posts to find the answers. 

But don't take My word for it, do your own research if you are truly interested. If your interested then go see what I have said and see what can be proven. Not everything that I have said is subjective, some of it is utterly objective too. 

But no, no one with the name "George" is Christ besides Me. I did My best to prove it but how can anyone be proven to be Christ? What are the standards? 

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 28, 2013)

Mindset Evolution- Burn It Down

[youtube]xdLT9CkmcSU[/youtube]

Do what you gotta do 
To get where you gotta be 
I've lived enough life 
That I oughta see 
It's this perception of pressure 
That keeps me movin' on. 

As life moves forward 
So does the clock 
Know when to struggle 
Know when to stop. 

It's this agression 
From every direction 
Rubbing Off 

Don't stay here. 
Don't stay here. 

Whiteknuckle begging for forgiveness 
From the shepherd 
I've misplaced my faith 
In the brave, bold, and broken. 
You're so strong and lost 
Lead us to the holocaust 
Burn this whole thing 
Down. 


If there's nobody listening 
You've got nothing to say 
'Til you can't tell the difference 
Between passion and rage 
Swinging like a wrecking ball 
Trying to fix what a chisel solves... 

You know I've always had a good ear 
For every little lie. 
Your eyes remind me of city lights 
They're bright but not alive. 

Don't stay here. 
Don't stay. 

[2x] 
Whiteknuckle begging for forgiveness 
From the shepherd 
I've misplaced my faith 
In the brave, bold, and broken. 
You're so strong and lost 
Lead us to the holocaust 
Burn this whole thing... 

Down. 

False idols fallen from grace 
In the eyes of the people 
Who've misplaced their faith 
When at last we stand face-to-face 
Enraged, light the blaze. 

We're gonna burn this whole thing 

[2x] 
Burn this whole thing 
Down. 

[2x] 
Whiteknuckle begging for forgiveness 
From the shepherd 
I've misplaced my faith 
In the brave, bold, and broken. 
You're so strong and lost 
Lead us to the holocaust 
Burn this whole thing... 

Down.
Read more at http://www.onlylyrics.com/mindset-evolution-lyrics-1115331.php#bdiUDADZyj74ve1r.99 

~PEACE~


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Aug 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;Uzlt9OQZO5I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uzlt9OQZO5I[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 28, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm not God. People with the name "George" are not God. I don't know who God is to be honest with you. I believe creation is evidence that God created everything because a creation needs a Creator. But I never met God I just see the evidence that He started it all. I don't know how to define God.
> 
> But I'm claiming to be Christ, not God. I'm a real Person and I have many problems, maybe more then you all. No other person with the name "George" is Christ either. I'm the only Christ that I know of. There are many people with the name "Jesus" and does that make them Christ? I don't think so. There are other people that claim to be Christ but I'm the only one that can prove it, you just need to read all of My posts to find the answers.
> But don't take My word for it, do your own research if you are truly interested. If your interested then go see what I have said and see what can be proven. Not everything that I have said is subjective, some of it is utterly objective too.


Read 'em. Not only is there not one shred of proof, intelligent people show you exactly _why_ your claims have no proof, you are either too stupid to understand or are just holding onto your delusion because of your mental ailments...



> But no, no one with the name "George" is Christ besides Me. I did My best to prove it but how can anyone be proven to be Christ? What are the standards?


Performing miracles is a good place to start...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 28, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Read 'em. Not only is there not one shred of proof, intelligent people show you exactly _why_ your claims have no proof, you are either too stupid to understand or are just holding onto your delusion because of your mental ailments...


I'm going to hold on to My delusion. Thanks!

If you read everything I had to say and you still don't believe that I have "one shred of proof" then that's your opinion. I couldn't ask anymore then for you to give Me a try and you apparently did and you don't believe what I have to say. That's fine, I give you an "A" for effort though! 



tyler.durden said:


> Performing miracles is a good place to start...


No one have EVER been able to perform one miracle. You know this Tyler. The supernatural is not possible because you cant defy physics. Everything that has ever happened can be explained in one way or another. The only real miracles would have to be supernatural and the supernatural has never been proven, not one thing. You, of all people, know this.

So I cant do any miracles, but who can? I don't know any miracle workers, do you?

The only person that is known to perform miracles is Jesus and Jesus is dead. And I doubt even Jesus performed a single miracle too. 

My "miracles" are the Words I speak. My Words are not miracles per se but they are divine.

I don't need to explain Myself to you anyways because you're just going to undermine Me anyways like you always do. 

Why don't you play a video that is in reference to Christ?

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 29, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm going to hold on to My delusion. Thanks!
> 
> If you read everything I had to say and you still don't believe that I have "one shred of proof" then that's your opinion. I couldn't ask anymore then for you to give Me a try and you apparently did and you don't believe what I have to say. That's fine, I give you an "A" for effort though!


Proof has nothing to do with opinion, one can either prove a claim or they cannot. You, in fact, never have. Not once. Fact, not opinion...



> No one have EVER been able to perform one miracle. You know this Tyler. The supernatural is not possible because you cant defy physics. Everything that has ever happened can be explained in one way or another. The only real miracles would have to be supernatural and the supernatural has never been proven, not one thing. You, of all people, know this.


Think this all the way through: if there is no such thing as the supernatural, then there is no such thing as the divine or god, or prophecy, and nothing to the bible. If there is no supernatural, no one is divine or a prophet, or the son of god. Including you. So quick, change your statement so that you can be special again without exerting any effort...



> So I cant do any miracles, but who can? I don't know any miracle workers, do you?
> 
> The only person that is known to perform miracles is Jesus and Jesus is dead. And I doubt even Jesus performed a single miracle too.


Thousands of people have recently seen Sai Baba and other 'holy men' perform miracles, if it's on YT it's gotta be true, right?

[video=youtube;mMFutChXRUI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMFutChXRUI[/video]



> My "miracles" are the Words I speak. My Words are not miracles per se but they are divine.
> 
> I don't need to explain Myself to you anyways because you're just going to undermine Me anyways like you always do.


Your words are only divine in your deluded mind, drivel to everyone else. When all you do is spout bullshit, being constantly undermined is inevitable...



> Why don't you play a video that is in reference to Christ?


Okay, here's my favorite - 

[youtube]qsPXPN50fkc[/youtube]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;vPGtQMgRB4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPGtQMgRB4g&list=PLAE6128433F1D763D[/video]


----------



## BossHoggins (Aug 29, 2013)

There are 3.4 Jesus' per square mile these days..


----------



## kpmarine (Aug 29, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm not God. People with the name "George" are not God. I don't know who God is to be honest with you. I believe creation is evidence that God created everything because a creation needs a Creator. But I never met God I just see the evidence that He started it all. I don't know how to define God.
> 
> But I'm claiming to be Christ, not God. I'm a real Person and I have many problems, maybe more then you all. No other person with the name "George" is Christ either. I'm the only Christ that I know of. There are many people with the name "Jesus" and does that make them Christ? I don't think so. There are other people that claim to be Christ but I'm the only one that can prove it, you just need to read all of My posts to find the answers.
> 
> ...


The general standard would be the ability to do something supernatural; if the bible is to be believed.


----------



## high|hgih (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;7-NOZU2iPA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-NOZU2iPA8[/video]

Jesus is my friend,
I have a friend in Jesus.


----------



## high|hgih (Aug 29, 2013)

On a serious note, this one's actually pretty rad. I love Neutral Milk Hotel.

[video=youtube;jgNvzc-ZdME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgNvzc-ZdME[/video]


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 29, 2013)

Serj Tankian- Harakiri

[youtube]PQtRXqBQETA[/youtube]

EDIT- It would make more sense if it was about the Son and not the sun!

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 29, 2013)

BossHoggins said:


> There are 3.4 Jesus' per square mile these days..


That's a lot of Jesus'. 

But there can only be One True Christ. There can be Christ-like people all over the place but only One True Christ! 

I am the One Christ but no one cares and some think I'm just delusional. Whatever. 



kpmarine said:


> The general standard would be the ability to do something supernatural; if the bible is to be believed.


Do YOU believe the Bible? And this is a serious question. 

I personally don't believe in any of the "miracles" in the Bible. I believe there are some facts in the Bible but I'm not sure where they are. 

I cant do anything supernatural or any miracles so I must be a guy with a Christ complex. Because if the real Christ needs to do miracles then you have the wrong person. 

What I can do is what I have told you all from the beginning, and that's build the best world possible. I could also build other worlds using the stuff in the asteroid belt but that's for later. I could have us all living like kings and queens but no one takes Me seriously. And even if they did take Me seriously, what can they do about it? It doesn't matter much because I'm just going to continue to be Me and that's all I can do.

~PEACE~


----------



## bulastoner (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;StQYxkiRw38]http://youtu.be/StQYxkiRw38[/video]


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 29, 2013)

Green Day- East Jesus Nowhere

[youtube]3uA4cM1xrDI[/youtube]

~PEACE~


----------



## dbkick (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;xTgKRCXybSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTgKRCXybSM[/video]


----------



## dbkick (Aug 29, 2013)

oh sorry, I meant this.....[video=youtube;KubgMDSMXfI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KubgMDSMXfI[/video]


----------



## BossHoggins (Aug 29, 2013)

I vote for a Christ Cage Match between everyone who says they are Christ.

My money is on Crazy Bum Jesus.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 30, 2013)

BossHoggins said:


> I vote for a Christ Cage Match between everyone who says they are Christ.
> 
> My money is on Crazy Bum Jesus.


I, Christ George, win by default because no one else showed up and Jesus has been dead for about 2,000 years.

Where is your Jesus?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 30, 2013)

My Name is George Manuel Oliveira and My initials are G.M.O. What's GMO backwards? Its OMG!

Ida Maria- Oh My God.

[youtube]eED30qLA0KY[/youtube]

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 30, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I, Christ George, win by default because no one else showed up and Jesus has been dead for about 2,000 years.
> 
> Where is your Jesus?
> 
> ~PEACE~


If you your reading comprehension was at a fifth grade level or above, you would have understood that his post said 'everyone claiming to be christ'. This subject has come up before: there are many crazy people in the world claiming to be christ, Heis posted an article about three men claiming to be christ put together in an asylum, I've posted others claiming to be christ like these freaks - 
[youtube]TVw0eFmnQtM[/youtube]

[youtube]tpDufCOAdZE[/youtube]

Claiming to be divine or christ is fairly common among mentally ill people such as yourself, you're not special...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 30, 2013)

My Name is George Manuel Oliveira and My initials are G.M.O. What's GMO backwards? Its OMG!

Black Eyed Peas- I Gotta Feeling

[youtube]uSD4vsh1zDA[/youtube]

EDIT- "Go out and smash it like Oh My God!"

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 30, 2013)

Stone Sour- Do Me A Favor

[youtube]OU-N6J8U6iE[/youtube]

~PEACE~


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 31, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> My Name is George Manuel Oliveira and My initials are G.M.O. What's GMO backwards? Its OMG!
> 
> Ida Maria- Oh My God.
> 
> ...


you actually made me spit my beer out , i think people might be more impressed if your initials were ' o m g ' then you wouldn't have to say the comical ' what are my initials backwards' bit , 
i actually know someone called Oliver Martin Gerrard , and he believes he is Jesus , like you , because his initials say 'oh my god' , hes got one over you .http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCnrX1w5luM


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;6AIdXisPqHc]http://youtu.be/6AIdXisPqHc[/video]

Magna Carta Holy Grail - Jay-Z (Hova)


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 31, 2013)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> you actually made me spit my beer out , i think people might be more impressed if your initials were ' o m g ' then you wouldn't have to say the comical ' what are my initials backwards' bit ,
> i actually know someone called Oliver Martin Gerrard , and he believes he is Jesus , like you , because his initials say 'oh my god' , hes got one over you .http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCnrX1w5luM


Maybe, but I never knew that My initials were OMG backwards until I turned 23 years old in 2008. Before that, I never thought there was anything special about My Name. My whole life I just knew that My initials were GMO until 2008. 

I'm not going to fight over who has the most special name because I know that I do. 

But seriously, I hope your friend finds some peace.

EDIT- Ok, I will tell you why I believe that I have the coolest Name in the universe. My Name George Manuel Oliveira means "Farmer God is with us, OLIVE TREE"! If you read the Bible, Romans 11:16-26 you will see that it talks a lot about the OLIVE TREE and My last Name, Oliveira, means OLIVE TREE. Furthermore, if you read Revelations 3:12 you will see that Jesus said "And on him I will write My NEW NAME!" Plus My initials GMO means Genetically Modified Organism and as we all know, GMO backwards is OMG which stands for O My God. So what do you think about Me now? 

EDIT- Oh yeah, and My mothers name is Mary! Go figure!

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 31, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> [video=youtube_share;6AIdXisPqHc]http://youtu.be/6AIdXisPqHc[/video]
> 
> Magna Carta Holy Grail - Jay-Z (Hova)


I know you love Jay Z so I will play one for you that you might like and it has to do with the return of God. 

Jay Z- Run This Town

[youtube]yVA-xTBeHyM[/youtube]

"Microphone fiend, it's the return of the God, peace God!"

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 31, 2013)

Jimmy Eat Word- Big Casino

[youtube]gd7nSOoFUsM[/youtube]

"Rock on young Savior, don't give up Your hopes!"

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 31, 2013)

This song is about "O My God" too!

The Airborne Toxic Event - Timeless

[youtube]Du3ph9619Bk[/youtube]

"Oh my God You are, You are the only thing that makes me feel like I can live forever, forever with You, my love"

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 31, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I know you love Jay Z so I will play one for you that you might like and it has to do with the return of God.
> 
> Jay Z- Run This Town
> 
> ...



It's not about the return of god. Jay-Z calls himself "Hova" short for "Jehova" because he's the 'god' of rap music, and calls himself its 'savior'.

The ROC, or 'La Familia' which he mentions in that song, consists of; Jay-Z, Beyonce, Kanye West, and Rhianna. Total net worth of just shy of $1,000,000,000

Jay-Z is worth a cool $450,000,000
Beyonce is worth $350,000,000
Kanye West $100,000,000
Rhianna $90,000,000

Total; $990,000,000

Just a fun fact... lol


Listen to the song "Crown" the first line is;

"You in the presence of a king,
Scratch that, you in the presence of a god..."

There's about 10000 other references that Jay-Z makes towards himself being "Hova" or the "savior of rap", or the "king". It has nothing to do with 'god' in the sense that you're describing.


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 31, 2013)

[youtube]E5WtdeL1s7c[/youtube]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;xt0Zqo-vOFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xt0Zqo-vOFM[/video]

Choices always were a problem for you.
What you need is someone strong to guide you.
Deaf and blind and dumb and born to follow,
what you need is someone strong to guide you..
like me, like me, like me, like me

If you want to get your soul to heaven, trust in me.
Now don't judge or question.
You are broken now, but faith can heal you.
Just do everything I tell you to do.

Deaf and blind and dumb and born to follow.
What you need is someone strong to guide you.
Deaf and blind and dumb and born to follow.
Let me lay my holy hand upon you.

My Gods will becomes me.
When he speaks out, he speaks through me.
He has needs like I do.
We both want to rape you.

_[x2]_
Jesus Christ, why don't you come save my life now
Open my eyes and blind me with your light

If you want to get your soul to heaven, trust in me.
Now don't you judge or question.
You are broken now, but faith can heal you.
Just do everything I tell you to do.

_[x2]_
Jesus Christ, why don't you come save my life now.
Open my eyes, blind me with your light now.

Deaf and blind and dumb and born to follow,
Let me lay my holy hand upon you.

My Gods will becomes me.
When he speaks, he speaks through me.
He has needs like I do.
We both want to rape you


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;14r7y6rM6zA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14r7y6rM6zA[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 31, 2013)

Very nice TD!^Havent listened to that one in a while!


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;-6ChkExqv2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6ChkExqv2E[/video]


----------



## CCCmints (Sep 1, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm going to hold on to My delusion. Thanks!
> 
> If you read everything I had to say and you still don't believe that I have "one shred of proof" then that's your opinion. I couldn't ask anymore then for you to give Me a try and you apparently did and you don't believe what I have to say. That's fine, I give you an "A" for effort though!
> 
> ...


stop capitalizing words such as Myself, Me, etc. you can't be fucking serious dude do you really believe you are Christ and you even take it to the extent of capitalizing each word which refers to you lmao.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 1, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Kanye West,
> 
> 
> Kanye West $100,000,000


Speaking about Kanye West, I got a song for you.

Kanye West - Jesus Walks 

[youtube]TpzRPa1I81o[/youtube]

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 1, 2013)

Matisyahu- King Without A Crown 

[youtube]kCFKXhEM4q4[/youtube]

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 1, 2013)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Jesus Christ, why don't you come save my life now
> Open my eyes and blind me with your light


Nice for you to join us babe!



CCCmints said:


> stop capitalizing words such as Myself, Me, etc. you can't be fucking serious dude do you really believe you are Christ and you even take it to the extent of capitalizing each word which refers to you lmao.


I use caps when referring to Myself because I believe that I'm Christ. And everyone that reads My posts can see that I believe I'm Christ too just by looking at the way I type. I'm not trying to hide My belief in Myself. I'm actually trying to be bold and proclaim Myself on the internet so that people will know the real Messiah, Myself. 

I'm not going to say "I'm Christ" in every post I make but I will capitalize the words referring to Myself so that people will know that there is something different about Me. Candidly, I have a Christ complex. I believe that I'm the only real Christ that has ever walked the earth, but there are many fakes. 

If you only knew!

You can start by checking out My signature and reading what I said there and then you can read every post that I ever made if you're really interested in the Messiah.

EDIT- Lol 

~PEACE~


----------



## CCCmints (Sep 1, 2013)

have you always been Christ? at what age did you come to this grand realization? what was it that led you to this realization??


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 1, 2013)

CCCmints said:


> have you always been Christ? at what age did you come to this grand realization? what was it that led you to this realization??


I guess that I have always been Christ but I didn't know it until right after I turned 23 years old in 2008. 

The following is what lead Me to this realization; I just broke up with My x fiancé in 2008 and I started to starve Myself. I was sick to My stomach because she was My soon to be wife and I loved her very much. So I was self medicating with smoking cannabis and I actually went roughly 6 weeks without any food, or ~40 days of fasting. I started to get very delusional and I was hearing voices in the radio like they were singing to Me. I went from being a healthy 6ft 1in at 180 pounds down to about 160 pounds. My stomach was turned inside out, so to speak. Soon after I turned 23 years old I realized that My initials, GMO, backwards is OMG. And within a few days of that effulgence I looked up what My whole Name means. I found out that George Manuel Oliveira means "Farmer God is with us, OLIVE TREE!" I always knew George meant Farmer since I was a kid but I never bothered to look up what Manuel or Oliveira meant. 

So from the effulgence that GMO backwards is OMG and the fact that My whole Name means Farmer God is with us, OLIVE TREE, I started to believe that I am Christ. I found both of these things out in August of 2008. I thought to Myself, I have the Name above all names so therefore I must be the Messiah. Less then a week after I found all these thing out I called My x fiancé up and told her that I'm Christ. She immediately called up My dads house and woke him and My step mother up. I went in the room and was trying to tell them to go to Rollitup.org and read what I was posting and I also said that I'm Christ. That same night they called someone and soon the EMTs showed up at My house and escorted Me into an ambulance and I later spent like 3 weeks in a mental hospital. It was My first mental hospital that I ever went to. 

I got out of the mental hospital in September of 2008 and I went right to Rollitup.org to tell people that I'm Christ. Less then a week later the stock market crashed 777 points and I actually thought it was because of Me for letting the world know that I'm Christ. "It was the best of times, it was the worst of times." So candidly, if you remember when the stock market crashed 777 points in September of 2008 it was right about the time I got out of the mental hospital and told the world that I'm Christ. I think the elites found out and got scared and pulled their money out of the stock market.

So that's what happened.

EDIT- So candidly, I've been believe that I am Christ since 2008 (and that's documented on Rollitup) and I will continue to believe that I am Christ until the day that I die. But I don't want to be a cult leader but I would like to be the King of the world! 

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 1, 2013)

Aerosmith- Street Jesus

[youtube]ljq-t5kZpc4[/youtube]

"You gotta know who from the heavens came"

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 1, 2013)

Since we are playing Aerosmith.

Aerosmith - Legendary Child

[youtube]4iXNwEaQoJU[/youtube]

Start listening at 2 minutes. It sounds like-

"But we traded them toys for other GEORGE, Yeah we didnt give a (whoa-oa-oa-whoa)"

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 1, 2013)

In 2008 (before I found out that I'm Christ) I stopped believing in Jesus because of this movie. I went from being a Christian that believed in Jesus to an Agnostic that did not believe in Jesus. 

[youtube]oZgT1SRcrKE[/youtube]

I still don't believe in Jesus per se. I believe that Jesus might have been a regular man that claimed to be the Messiah though.

If you have not watched this movie then I suggest that you do.

This video is not a song but a lot of the songs we are playing are about Jesus and I would just like to set the record straight!

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 1, 2013)

Devour the Day - Good Man 

[youtube]70FI3c2ARKM[/youtube]

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 1, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I guess that I have always been Christ but I didn't know it until right after I turned 23 years old in 2008.
> 
> The following is what lead Me to this realization; I just broke up with My x fiancé in 2008 and I started to starve Myself. I was sick to My stomach because she was My soon to be wife and I loved her very much. So I was self medicating with smoking cannabis and I actually went roughly 6 weeks without any food, or ~40 days of fasting. I started to get very delusional and I was hearing voices in the radio like they were singing to Me. I went from being a healthy 6ft 1in at 180 pounds down to about 160 pounds. My stomach was turned inside out, so to speak. Soon after I turned 23 years old I realized that My initials, GMO, backwards is OMG. And within a few days of that effulgence I looked up what My whole Name means. I found out that George Manuel Oliveira means "Farmer God is with us, OLIVE TREE!" I always knew George meant Farmer since I was a kid but I never bothered to look up what Manuel or Oliveira meant.
> 
> ...



Your poor parents. I hope that you reassure them that it's not their fault that you turned out like this...


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 2, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I guess that I have always been Christ but I didn't know it until right after I turned 23 years old in 2008.
> 
> The following is what lead Me to this realization; I just broke up with My x fiancé in 2008 and I started to starve Myself. I was sick to My stomach because she was My soon to be wife and I loved her very much. So I was self medicating with smoking cannabis and I actually went roughly 6 weeks without any food, or ~40 days of fasting. I started to get very delusional and I was hearing voices in the radio like they were singing to Me. I went from being a healthy 6ft 1in at 180 pounds down to about 160 pounds. My stomach was turned inside out, so to speak. Soon after I turned 23 years old I realized that My initials, GMO, backwards is OMG. And within a few days of that effulgence I looked up what My whole Name means. I found out that George Manuel Oliveira means "Farmer God is with us, OLIVE TREE!" I always knew George meant Farmer since I was a kid but I never bothered to look up what Manuel or Oliveira meant.
> 
> ...


You are such an idiot I can barely fathom it. 

It's literally hurts my head to stop and hesitate in thought, _even for an instant_, about anything you say. 

The only thing you've done, is taken a bunch of coincidences and _very poorly_ attempted to make some sort of correlation between them. You have zero evidence to suggest that anything you've said is even remotely true, and the fact that this has been pointed out to you numerous times and you keep repeating the same idiocy, proves just how much of an idiot you are.

Everyone reading this thread is now stupider, because of you.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 2, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Your poor parents. I hope that you reassure them that it's not their fault that you turned out like this...


My parents love Me very much. I stopped talking about the Christ thing with them a long time ago because it didn't do any good. 

They don't want to believe I'm anything more then a regular wonderful person. And that's ok with Me, I understand. 

For the record, My parents never planned on Me being Christ and neither did I, I just found out in 2008 right after I turned 23.

I'm living incognito because its not like I want to "act like Christ" in person. I just want to live a normal life and reserve My Christ complex for the internet because I don't need to act differently then just being Myself on the internet!

I found out that it doesn't do any good to tell people in person that I'm Christ because its not like they can do anything about it. And plus, I don't want to be worshipped. But when I'm talking on the internet, anyone with an internet connection can read what I've posted and they just might be a person that can do something about it. I would like to be the King of the world so I could perform most of the things that I talk about, like building a paradise where everyone is much richer then now. 



Beefbisquit said:


> You are such an idiot I can barely fathom it.
> 
> It's literally hurts my head to stop and hesitate in thought, _even for an instant_, about anything you say.
> 
> ...


Thanks! 

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 2, 2013)

Tool - Sober

[youtube]cZjGDYpQACc[/youtube]

And My mothers name is Mary J.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 2, 2013)

Green Day- Jesus of Suburbia

[youtube]sSIIuqNqJOE[/youtube]

"We are the stories and disciples of the Jesus of suburbia."

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 2, 2013)

Joan Osborne - One of us

[youtube]USR3bX_PtU4[/youtube]

"If God had a name what would it be?
And would you call it to His face?
If you were faced with Him in all His glory
What would you ask if you had just one question?"

You guys know My Name. Its (King) George Manuel Oliveira!

EDIT- And I will show you My face if you have not seen My videos yet! Just ask to see My videos of Me!

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 2, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Joan Osborne - One of us
> 
> [youtube]USR3bX_PtU4[/youtube]
> 
> ...


[video=youtube;7EaNLt9knfY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EaNLt9knfY[/video]

This song is called* "Unclear, Inarticulate things"* and it's by a band called *"Attention deficit"*, on an album called *"The Idiot King"*.... Coincidence I think not...

Beef 1
"King" George 0


Your play Georgie-Porgie...


----------



## CC Dobbs (Sep 2, 2013)

Really, anything that doesn't contain the words Kumbaya is blasphemous bullshit. As any good Christian, Jew, or Muslim knows Kubaya is the truly ancient name for the Creator and His name has been sung around campfires for hundreds of thousand years. Even before the six string guitar was invented. 

Some people mistakenly believe that it started at some summer camp or other but the truth is that the glory of His name has been kept alive through the wisdom of sending youth to the mountains for a few weeks so that we can have a fucking rest and praise His name. Kumbaya my Lord, Kumbaya. Come on everybody now.......


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 3, 2013)

CC Dobbs said:


> Really, anything that doesn't contain the words Kumbaya is blasphemous bullshit. As any good Christian, Jew, or Muslim knows Kubaya is the truly ancient name for the Creator and His name has been sung around campfires for hundreds of thousand years. Even before the six string guitar was invented.
> 
> Some people mistakenly believe that it started at some summer camp or other but the truth is that the glory of His name has been kept alive through the wisdom of sending youth to the mountains for a few weeks so that we can have a fucking rest and praise His name. Kumbaya my Lord, Kumbaya. Come on everybody now.......



The origins of the song are disputed. Research in _Kodaly Envoy by Lum Chee-Hoo has found that some time between 1922 and 1931, members of an organization called the Society for the Preservation of Spirituals collected a song from the South Carolina coast.[SUP][1][/SUP] "Come By Heah", as they called it, was sung in Gullah, the creole language spoken by the former slaves living on the Sea Islands of South Carolina and Georgia.[SUP][2][/SUP] Between 1926 and 1928, four more versions of traditional spirituals with the refrain "Come by Here" or "Come by Heah" were recorded in South Carolina and Georgia on wax cylinder by Robert Winslow Gordon, founder of what became the American Folklife Center at the Library of Congress.[SUP][3][/SUP] In May 1936, John Lomax, Gordon's successor as head of the Library of Congress's folk archive, discovered a woman named Ethel Best singing "Come by Here" with a group in Raiford, Florida.[SUP][4][/SUP]_


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 3, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm going to hold on to My delusion. Thanks!
> 
> If you read everything I had to say and you still don't believe that I have "one shred of proof" then that's your opinion. I couldn't ask anymore then for you to give Me a try and you apparently did and you don't believe what I have to say. That's fine, I give you an "A" for effort though!
> 
> ...


You contradict yourself from one sentence to the next.

You literally say "My miracles are the words I speak. My words are not miracles...."


It'd be a 'miracle' if you could compose a complete thought...


----------



## CC Dobbs (Sep 3, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> The origins of the song are disputed. Research in _Kodaly Envoy by Lum Chee-Hoo has found that some time between 1922 and 1931, members of an organization called the Society for the Preservation of Spirituals collected a song from the South Carolina coast.[SUP][1][/SUP] "Come By Heah", as they called it, was sung in Gullah, the creole language spoken by the former slaves living on the Sea Islands of South Carolina and Georgia.[SUP][2][/SUP] Between 1926 and 1928, four more versions of traditional spirituals with the refrain "Come by Here" or "Come by Heah" were recorded in South Carolina and Georgia on wax cylinder by Robert Winslow Gordon, founder of what became the American Folklife Center at the Library of Congress.[SUP][3][/SUP] In May 1936, John Lomax, Gordon's successor as head of the Library of Congress's folk archive, discovered a woman named Ethel Best singing "Come by Here" with a group in Raiford, Florida.[SUP][4][/SUP]_


Beefy, where is your sense of humor. Nice quote from wikiwhatever but I was making fun of the whole sky fairy charade and peoples confused need to write praise filled songs to mythological creatures. Please don't waste your time with delusional beliefs, think for yourself and you'll probably choose not-god as you default belief until you can think up a good one for yourself. Stay beefy.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 3, 2013)

Seether - Here & Now

[youtube]yPpbA4zru1o[/youtube]

"Your my Savior after all!"

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 3, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> You contradict yourself from one sentence to the next.
> 
> You literally say "My miracles are the words I speak. My words are not miracles...."
> 
> ...


That's why I put the word "miracles" into quotes if you know what I mean. 

I don't believe I contradicted Myself because of the quotes, I couldn't think of a better word so I said "miracles". 

At least I understood what I meant, I'm sorry you didn't understand what I was trying to say. 

But I think you get the gist of what I was implying. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 3, 2013)

Marilyn Manson - Personal Jesus

[youtube]Rl6fyhZ0G5E[/youtube]

"Your own personal Jesus!"

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 3, 2013)

Sully Erna- Eyes of A Child 

[youtube]effbDA9djU0[/youtube]

"Resurrect me Jesus Christ
I'm so lonely for You"

"And I will live through You again"

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 3, 2013)

Incubus - Megalomaniac

[youtube]MuZhnNR6vzc[/youtube]

"I hear You on the radio!"

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 3, 2013)

Nine Inch Nails - Capital G

[youtube]H_1T0YibRVg[/youtube]

"He signs His Name with a capital G!"

George!

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 3, 2013)

Nine Inch Nails- Head Like A Hole

[youtube]0E9IMgdQ5fc[/youtube]

"Bow down before the One you serve!"

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 3, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> That's why I put the word "miracles" into quotes if you know what I mean.
> 
> I don't believe I contradicted Myself because of the quotes, I couldn't think of a better word so I said "miracles".
> 
> ...



So what you really mean is you can't do anything miraculous whatsoever.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 3, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> So what you really mean is you can't do anything miraculous whatsoever.


No I cant do anything miraculous at all. 

If I could do miracles then I would go around healing people, and feeding people from just about nothing and erecting homes for the homeless. 

But if, hypothetically, I were the King of the world then I would do all the things that I say can be done. You have read some of My posts and you know what I say, I would do these things. 

If I had an "endless" supply of money then I would invest in legitimate cures for people, I would build mansions for everyone, I would feed the hungry, entertain the bored, and basically supply everyone's needs and much more. 

My goal would be to elevate the classes so that the poor would be rich and the middle class would be even more wealthy. 

The main thing that I would do would be multiply the renewable resources to meet all the peoples needs. 

I would try and be the best King ever!

EDIT- But who can do a single miracle anyways? 

EDIT- In time there will be mansions UNDERGROUND, PYRAMID CITIES, UNDERWATER, FLOATING ON THE OCEAN, UNDER THE OCEAN FLOOR and in SPACE like space stations and on other planets that I would build. Oh yeah, there would be mansions on dry regular land too of course. And the farms would be epic to feed all the people for almost free. 

All of these things will happen and much more once I am King of the world, whether I am dead or alive. I just need the right people to read what I have written and then "the end will come". 

EDIT- If I could perform a single miracle then undoubtedly I would have posted it on Rollitup.org. Candidly, I would perform the things that I say I can do for My people. And that would be like a miracle in itself!

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 3, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> No I cant do anything miraculous at all.
> 
> If I could do miracles then I would go around healing people, and feeding people from just about nothing and erecting homes for the homeless.
> 
> ...


If almost any good person were king of the world they would want to develop good things for humanity, there's nothing special about the fact that you would do the same. The point is that it would be better to have an intelligent and knowledgeable person be in this position, someone who knows the laws of physics and can think critically. You have none of these attributes so you would be a poor choice, indeed...


----------



## Ringsixty (Sep 3, 2013)

Are there any Songs about Mohammed?


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Sep 3, 2013)

If my fucking family is starving i'm not going to pray.. I'd rather get off my ass and go get some food.
Anyways if it makes you happy, go for it! 
One love! <3


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;tMHuPpGEF-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMHuPpGEF-8[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 3, 2013)

The best album of the year, I've listened to the album as a whole at least 20+ times already. Too bad the quality of the video isn't that great.

[video=youtube;pdFLpkBuSJ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdFLpkBuSJ0[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;39fyTB5GGCc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39fyTB5GGCc[/video]


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 3, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> [video=youtube;39fyTB5GGCc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39fyTB5GGCc[/video]


Newsboys- Gods Not Dead

[youtube]ghC3gqNQJPQ[/youtube]

"Gods not dead, He's surely alive!"

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 3, 2013)

Ringsixty said:


> Are there any Songs about Mohammed?


Can you come up with any songs about Mohammed? I don't know any songs about Mohammed.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 3, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> If almost any good person were king of the world they would want to develop good things for humanity, there's nothing special about the fact that you would do the same. The point is that it would be better to have an intelligent and knowledgeable person be in this position, someone who knows the laws of physics and can think critically. You have none of these attributes so you would be a poor choice, indeed...


Eye Empire - I Pray 

[youtube]OOBXz1rU79k[/youtube]

"Bow down!"

~PEACE~


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 3, 2013)

unsubbed.............


----------



## CC Dobbs (Sep 3, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Newsboys- Gods Not Dead
> 
> [youtube]ghC3gqNQJPQ[/youtube]
> 
> ...


Hey I heard this song on the Love network the other day and I thought that it was kinda catchy until I realized that they were sing about god and that ruined it for me.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 3, 2013)

3 Doors Down - Citizen Soldier

[youtube]pgV6VUinDEA[/youtube]

"The strongest among you may not wear a crown!"

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 3, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> unsubbed.............


It was fun while it lasted.

Feel free to join in again. 



CC Dobbs said:


> Hey I heard this song on the Love network the other day and I thought that it was kinda catchy until I realized that they were sing about god and that ruined it for me.


I only played that song as a rebuttal because I believe God is alive.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 3, 2013)

Queens of the Stone Age - My God Is The Sun 

[youtube]iFca32_7YUU[/youtube]

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 3, 2013)

Rush - The Wreckers

[youtube]ClbE019cLNI[/youtube]

"Salvation in a human chain!"

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 4, 2013)

Queens of the Stone Age - Smooth Sailing

[youtube]qUk4SI9utxw[/youtube]

"God only knows one long vacation"

"God only knows, so mind your behavior
Follow prescriptions of your loaded Savior"

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 4, 2013)

Stone Sour- Absolute Zero

[youtube]OHgMtxM9tIs[/youtube]

"My God has a need to react, It's as simple as that
It's better to settle than face the facts."

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 4, 2013)

Seether - Fake It

[youtube]gy8HPSIFXEM[/youtube]

"Good God, You're comin up with reasons
Good God, You're draggin it out
And good God, it's the changin of the seasons"

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 4, 2013)

The Fray - You Found Me

[youtube]jFg_8u87zT0[/youtube]

"I found God... all alone, smoking His last cigarette"

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 4, 2013)

The Fray - How To Save A Life

[youtube]cjVQ36NhbMk[/youtube]

"And pray to God he hears you
And pray to God he hears you"

And at 2 minutes it sounds like "Grant him one last George!"

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 4, 2013)

Rolling Stones- Sympathy for the Devil 

[youtube]pkXIYgsvO0c[/youtube]

"I was 'round when Jesus Christ
Had his moments of doubt and pain"

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 4, 2013)

Carolina Liar - Show Me What I'm Looking For 

[youtube]b7T7AY3HCxk[/youtube]

"Save me, Im lost
Oh Lord, Ive been waiting for You
Ill pay any cost
Just save me from being confused"

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 4, 2013)

Flo Rida - Wild Ones 

[youtube]bpOR_HuHRNs[/youtube]

At 2 minutes and 50 seconds it sounds like "Messiah would never thought you would see"

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 4, 2013)

Macklemore- Thrift Shop

[youtube]QK8mJJJvaes[/youtube]

At 1 minute and 10 seconds it sounds like "But me and Georgie!"

~PEACE~


----------



## grimreefer24601 (Sep 6, 2013)

Bad Religion - American Jesus

[video=youtube_share;12kcpP-8jfM]http://youtu.be/12kcpP-8jfM[/video]


----------



## kpmarine (Sep 7, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Macklemore- Thrift Shop
> 
> [youtube]QK8mJJJvaes[/youtube]
> 
> ...


It's "Bummy and grungie"; which actually makes sense in context... As opposed to your made up lyrics which would have no relevance to the rest of the song...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 7, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> It's "Bummy and grungie"; which actually makes sense in context... As opposed to your made up lyrics which would have no relevance to the rest of the song...


You're right, I agree with you Kpmarine. 

All I'm saying is that it sounds like this or that to Me because I have a Christ complex and I sometimes hear what I want to, lol. 

I'm not saying it says that in the lyrics but I'm saying "it sounds like X Y Z."

It could just be Me that hears it because I'm a little crazy. 

EDIT- I read the lyrics too before I post and I know that it doesn't say George in most cases but I am wishful thinking, I guess.

EDIT- Kpmarine, were you ever in the Marines? Stupid question but I don't know why you would choose that screen name. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 7, 2013)

Cee Lo Green - Forget You

[youtube]bKxodgpyGec[/youtube]

At 1 minute and 55 seconds it sounds like "'Cause being in love with GEORGE ain't cheap."

I know some of these songs lyrics don't say George but that's what I hear.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 7, 2013)

Shinedown - Sound Of Madness 

[youtube]WGt-8adyabk[/youtube]

"But I'm not gonna part the seas
You're a self-fulfilling prophecy"

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 7, 2013)

10 Years - Minus The Machine

[youtube]dywUwvHabB4[/youtube]

"Satellites
Send us a savior"

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 7, 2013)

U2 - Sunday Bloody Sunday

[youtube]LQZLPV6xcHI[/youtube]

"The real battle just begun to claim the victory Jesus won on"

~PEACE~


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Sep 8, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Maybe, but I never knew that My initials were OMG backwards until I turned 23 years old in 2008. Before that, I never thought there was anything special about My Name. My whole life I just knew that My initials were GMO until 2008.
> 
> I'm not going to fight over who has the most special name because I know that I do.
> 
> ...


what do i think about you now ? well yes i must admit you are definitely Jesus Christ himself , how could i possibly deny that with the 'facts' you have given me , im sorry for doubting you jesus , can you save me , can i live in your paradise when you are king of the world ?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 9, 2013)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> what do i think about you now ? well yes i must admit you are definitely Jesus Christ himself , how could i possibly deny that with the 'facts' you have given me , im sorry for doubting you jesus , can you save me , can i live in your paradise when you are king of the world ?


I think your kidding but if you're for real then this post is for you.

Just live your life and put yourself first. Love vehemently your family and friends. Put them on the same level as you but you need to keep number 1 first because you need to take care of yourself too. 

Try and be the best person you can possibly be because if you help yourself then you can help others better. 

You shouldn't think about Me much because I'm doing fine. If you need to worship then worship your Higher Power and if you like reading the New Testament then just take it as a type of medicine for your soul. 

If you want to advocate for Me then don't get obsessed with it but maybe you can start by telling a very open and mature friend that is spiritual. Just say something like "I know someone that is CLAIMING to be Christ and He is alive (for real) and blogs on the internet. You too can read His ludicrous posts." Whatever you do, don't get obsessed because that leads to bad things. Be casual about it. Like I said, put yourself first and foremost at all times but if you want, remember that I'm doing My best too to usher in a paradise but its not going to happen any time soon. But that's My goal. 

You can read My posts and see what I have said and maybe I can teach you something that you never knew before but I don't have all the answers because I'm just a Person that is struggling in life too, trying to make the world a better place. I have lots of problems, maybe more then most of you all. 

But I'm not Jesus Christ, I'm George, a guy claiming to be just Christ, without the Jesus part because My Name is not Jesus and it never has been even though it was My nickname for a while. 

I don't really want to be worshipped at all but maybe when I'm dead I wont care. I just want to be respected and I want to do My part to help while I'm alive. 

Your only human, like Me, so don't worry about making mistakes like we all do. You can deny Me and still be loved by Me. I'm not a spiritual dictator.

You can doubt Me all you want. I say, be open minded and be skeptical about all bullshit. I'm not saying everything that I have said is right but I'm still speaking what I believe is truth.

I don't think I can save anyone, I don't know what that would entail but I do know how to teach in My own silly way. I wouldn't know how to save a person.

You sure can live in My paradise when I'm the King of the world. But I don't know if I'll ever be the King of the world while I'm alive, maybe when I'm dead but that's a maybe if I even become a dead King like Jesus or whatever.

I just want everyone, including you The Sativa High to be happy and more importantly content with their self. 

So don't worship Me, ever, but you can think of Me as a Friend and you can casually advocate for Me if it makes you happy. Just get people to read what I have written and let them think for their self. But some people are going to hate Me and some people wont know what to think. 

Always be open minded and be an independent thinker but its ok to learn from many people.

If you're joking then I wrote all that for nothing, lol. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 9, 2013)

This is what I am King of!

Metallica - King Nothing 

[youtube]gAGP24eq_0o[/youtube]

~PEACE~


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 10, 2013)

George, since you insist on turning this thread into another thread talking about your complex, I am merging it with your original.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Sep 10, 2013)

George you got shitty taste in music man...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 10, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Cee Lo Green - Forget You
> 
> [youtube]bKxodgpyGec[/youtube]
> 
> ...


Just like you know you've never seen aliens and are not christ, but that's what you believe. After all, is it so hard to imagine that if you're hearing things that aren't there, that you see things that aren't there, as well?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 25, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> George you got shitty taste in music man...


What kind of music do u like?



tyler.durden said:


> Just like you know you've never seen aliens and are not christ, but that's what you believe. After all, is it so hard to imagine that if you're hearing things that aren't there, that you see things that aren't there, as well?


I know that when I say that these songs sound like they say George they really are not. I wish people would sing about Me but Im not known to many people besides the people that have read what I have said online. I want to feel special so thats what it sounds like to Me. It might be apart of My complex, the need to feel special.

But as far as seeing that alien goes, I honestly dont know what an alien looks like so I dont have anything to compare it to. All I know is that u guys dont believe My encounter and I dont blame any of u for being skeptical because I domt think I would believe Me either. But I have described My encounter as best as possible and I even made a video for u all to watch. It may seem like I talk a lot of bullshit but I believe what I say. I have no reason to lie. I just dont know why an alien would appear to Me, and what was the point of it all anyways?

It doesnt matter much because the only proof I could give would be taking a lie detecor test. But if u want to see UFOs then come to New Bedford MA because I have been seeing UFOs here every night since September 8th. Every night except tonight because its very cloudy outside tonight. Tyler, I wish u were with Me for all of the things that Im claiming happened but most of them have passed except the UFOs, they were there last night and it seems like they will continue to show up for some reason.

I may be a megalomaniac but I have never hallucinated any aliens. I actually saw some being, but u know the details.

~PEACE-


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 25, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> It doesnt matter much because the only proof I could give would be taking a lie detecor test. But if u want to see UFOs then come to New Bedford MA because I have been seeing UFOs here every night since September 8th. Every night except tonight because its very cloudy outside tonight. Tyler, I wish u were with Me for all of the things that Im claiming happened but most of them have passed except the UFOs, they were there last night and it seems like they will continue to show up for some reason.
> 
> ~PEACE-


Uhhh, ever heard o a video camera ? Next time record ur encounter....


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 26, 2013)

Bublonichronic said:


> Uhhh, ever heard o a video camera ? Next time record ur encounter....


I hope there is no more encounters to be honest with you. One time was enough, I saw an alien and now I believe aliens have visited earth. I dont think I could mentally handle another alien encounter because I would start to ask way too many question like "why did I see an alien 2 times?" And are they after Me or something or are they going to abduct Me? I dont want to see any aliens any more because it would be too crazy for Me and I'm too crazy as it is. 

I've heard of a video camera, I never owned one but I do wish I got My encounter on video tape as proof for everyone. I have been seeing UFOs near My house in MA USA for like 3 weeks now, since Septermber 8th of 2013. I didnt see any UFOs near My house last night because it was cloudy out but I have been seeing them every day besides that. I wish I had a video camera for that too but I'm on a limited budget so I cant afford it at the moment. 

~PEACE~


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Sep 27, 2013)

george the thing i dont get about you is that you believe in god and you believe in aliens surely the two contradict each other like a bitch ?


----------



## GreyLord (Sep 27, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> how about if he died for his own sins instead of claiming to have died for mine.. wtf did i do? i'm awesome and have never sinned in me life, mainly because i am not a christian and think the word sin is totally whack, but yeah, let him claim to have died for his own sins, not mine, i'll take care of them myself, thank you very much..


When my boy was 5 the born-agains got at him in his kindergarten class. I was furious that strangers thought they had the right to pollute my child's mind with nonsense.
Shouldn't have worried. My boy was bright enough to ask the right questions. His point was that he had no say in this 'I sacrificed myself now you all owe me' silliness.
I asked him if he thought he owed a complete stranger anything to which he replied "no". Well 'jumping up on crosses & making a general nuisance of himself must be his hobby then' was my reply. Jesus is a composite figure based on at least two individuals whose life & times is either plagiarised from old stories or the figment of the early churches imagination.
"How well we know what a profitable superstition this fable of christ has been for us" Pope Leo X [1513-1521] Mother church does not deny these words were spoken by their spiritual leader they just tried to explain that he didn't mean what he said, that these words were ambiguous & taken out of context [thought the sentence was fairly straight forward] he was actually referring to something else......blah blah confuse blah blah....misdirect blah blah blah...there, job done


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 28, 2013)

Heaven backwards why do you insist on capiltilizing the word ME all the time?
Makes you look a bit crazier than you already do with all the rantings and all, and no one with half a brain in their head is going to take a person who calls themselves me and capilizes the me seriously..
You're discrediting yourself by doing so.. well that and all the stupid rants, but trust ME the ME thing makes YOU look like a true nutter..


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 28, 2013)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> george the thing i dont get about you is that you believe in god and you believe in aliens surely the two contradict each other like a bitch ?


I believe more in aliens then God. Well, I never have been able to prove God even though I was a Christian most of My life. I just never read the Bible while I was a Christian but I did believe in Jesus but more in God. I never really believed the stories of the Bible but I did think that Jesus was the Savior and that I should pray to Jesus, and I did sometimes. 

This is the story about My faith. I was a Christian most of My life until I started to blog on rollitup.org and in 2008 I came across a movie called Zeitgeist and it basically debunked Jesus and the movie also showed Me why 911 was an inside job. After the movie Zeitgeist I stopped believing in Jesus and I became a conspiracy theorist. Some months after I became a "non-believer" I found out that I am Christ and at first I thought I was Jesus because I didn't know the difference between Jesus and Christ. So that was in 2008 when I started to believe that I'm Christ. In 2009 I was in a state mental hospital where I spent 5 months and I had a lot of time so I read the Bible from front to back. I read many fairy tales but in the New Testament I also read many things that happened in My life that were written in the New Testament. 

Quintessentially, I know aliens exist because I have seen (what I believe was) an alien and I have seen many UFOs. I'm a little scared of aliens right now because they probably have much greater technology then us and I don't know their intentions. Are they friendly or not? What do they want? I don't know. But God is something that I have never seen and I have never heard of anyone seeing God or even hearing from Him but He might be real but I don't know. So candidly there is more evidence for aliens, in My opinion, then for God but I do believe in both to an extent. 



racerboy71 said:


> Heaven backwards why do you insist on capiltilizing the word ME all the time?
> Makes you look a bit crazier than you already do with all the rantings and all, and no one with half a brain in their head is going to take a person who calls themselves me and capilizes the me seriously..
> You're discrediting yourself by doing so.. well that and all the stupid rants, but trust ME the ME thing makes YOU look like a true nutter..


You're right, My name Neveah is Heaven backwards. I thought that was slick.

I don't care if I look like a nut or not. I don't care if I have credibility with everyone either. I just need to look sane enough and have enough credibility to the right people.

I capitalize the M in Me all the time because I believe I'm entitled to it. I believe I'm Christ so its My job to try and prove it. Just don't get offended because its just one of My idiosyncrasies that I always do. It sets Me apart from everyone else.

I may be crazy but I may be right about a lot of things. I only type what I believe is true, like most of you guys except I talk about crazy shit all the time. 

~PEACE~


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Sep 28, 2013)

you do realise that when you look up at the stars , some appear to move and wobble , i think that is what you are probably seeing , sometimes they really do look like they are moving about , its just light distortion


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 28, 2013)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> you do realise that when you look up at the stars , some appear to move and wobble , i think that is what you are probably seeing , sometimes they really do look like they are moving about , its just light distortion


No, these really are moving. I have had other witnesses say that the UFOs look like they are moving too. My own mother said they look like they are moving because they are.

But you are more then free to come to New Bedford Massachusetts USA and come look for yourself. You can drive here if you're close by or fly if you live far away from Me. I noticed the UFOs on September 8th of 2013 and they have been here every day since then. Come check it out for yourself and bring a video camera so you can record it for Me. I cant guarantee they will be here tonight or any other night but they have been showing up for like 3 weeks straight except when its cloudy out.

I like you The Sativa High. Keep being cool!

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 28, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> *No, these really are moving. I have had other witnesses say that the UFOs look like they are moving too. My own mother said they look like they are moving because they are.*
> 
> But you are more then free to come to New Bedford Massachusetts USA and come look for yourself. You can drive here if you're close by or fly if you live far away from Me. I noticed the UFOs on September 8th of 2013 and they have been here every day since then. Come check it out for yourself and bring a video camera so you can record it for Me. I cant guarantee they will be here tonight or any other night but they have been showing up for like 3 weeks straight except when its cloudy out.
> 
> ...


If you go to a magic show and the magician is any good, everyone there will say they saw something that they didn't see. They're called _illusions _or a distortion of the senses.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 28, 2013)

This might be a long read but you don't need to post in this thread if you don't want to.

These are all true stories that I literally did in My life and these things are literally written in the Bible.

I'm going to do My best in keeping the timeline in order, from what happened first to last.

So lets start.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Matthew 1:18

New King James Version (NKJV)


Christ Born of Mary

18 Now the birth of Jesus Christ was as follows: After His mother Mary was betrothed to Joseph, before they came together, she was found with child of the Holy Spirit.





So My mothers name is Mary, like Jesus' mother. My mother is a wonderful lady and I wouldn't want a different mother.

My mother, Mary, was born Mary J. Kennedy in 1960.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Revelation 3:12

New King James Version (NKJV)


12 He who overcomes, I will make him a pillar in the temple of My God, and he shall go out no more. I will write on him the name of My God and the name of the city of My God, the New Jerusalem, which comes down out of heaven from My God. And I will write on him My new name.





Jesus says here "And I will write on him My NEW NAME!" 

I was born as George Manuel Oliveira in 1985 and this is My "new" Name. George means Farmer. Manuel means God is with us. And Oliveira means Olive tree. So My full Name, George Manuel Oliveira means Farmer God is with us Olive tree. And My initials are GMO and GMO stands for Genetically Modified Organism. But here's the kicker, GMO backwards is OMG and everyone and their mother knows OMG stands for O My God. And My last Name, Oliveira means Olive tree and that's in the Bible too, I will show it to you now. (I got My last Name from My dad, obviously.)






Romans 11:16-26

New King James Version (NKJV)


16 For if the firstfruit is holy, the lump is also holy; and if the root is holy, so are the branches. 17 And if some of the branches were broken off, and you, being a wild olive tree, were grafted in among them, and with them became a partaker of the root and fatness of the olive tree, 18 do not boast against the branches. But if you do boast, remember that you do not support the root, but the root supports you.

19 You will say then, &#8220;Branches were broken off that I might be grafted in.&#8221; 20 Well said. Because of unbelief they were broken off, and you stand by faith. Do not be haughty, but fear. 21 For if God did not spare the natural branches, He may not spare you either. 22 Therefore consider the goodness and severity of God: on those who fell, severity; but toward you, goodness,[a] if you continue in His goodness. Otherwise you also will be cut off. 23 And they also, if they do not continue in unbelief, will be grafted in, for God is able to graft them in again. 24 For if you were cut out of the olive tree which is wild by nature, and were grafted contrary to nature into a cultivated olive tree, how much more will these, who are natural branches, be grafted into their own olive tree?

25 For I do not desire, brethren, that you should be ignorant of this mystery, lest you should be wise in your own opinion, that blindness in part has happened to Israel until the fullness of the Gentiles has come in. 26 And so all Israel will be saved,* as it is written:


&#8220;The Deliverer will come out of Zion,
And He will turn away ungodliness from Jacob

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

(Pay attention to the numbers 6 and 3 here.)


Matthew 13:3-8

New King James Version (NKJV)


3 Then He spoke many things to them in parables, saying: &#8220;Behold, a sower went out to sow. 4 And as he sowed, some seed fell by the wayside; and the birds came and devoured them. 5 Some fell on stony places, where they did not have much earth; and they immediately sprang up because they had no depth of earth. 6 But when the sun was up they were scorched, and because they had no root they withered away. 7 And some fell among thorns, and the thorns sprang up and choked them. 8 But others fell on good ground and yielded a crop: some a hundredfold, some 60, some 30.






Mark 4:3-8

New King James Version (NKJV)


3 &#8220;Listen! Behold, a sower went out to sow. 4 And it happened, as he sowed, that some seed fell by the wayside; and the birds of the air[a] came and devoured it. 5 Some fell on stony ground, where it did not have much earth; and immediately it sprang up because it had no depth of earth. 6 But when the sun was up it was scorched, and because it had no root it withered away. 7 And some seed fell among thorns; and the thorns grew up and choked it, and it yielded no crop. 8 But other seed fell on good ground and yielded a crop that sprang up, increased and produced: some 30 fold, some 60, and some a hundred.&#8221;





I lived at 63 Pine St in Stoughton Massachusetts USA when I was growing up. My house is at 36 Aroostook Ave in Millinocket Maine USA. Notice the numbers from the Bible verses and notice the numbers where I used to live. Notice the 6 and the 3 especially. So growing up when I lived at 63 Pine St in Stoughton Massachusetts I hung out with the pot heads and I even tried to grow My own weed in My dads garden. The cannabis plants grew good, like 7 feet tall but My dad pulled them out because he thought they were just weeds in his garden. My dad never smoked pot in his life and he didn't know what cannabis plants looked like and that's why they got so big. Anyways I bought My house in Maine to grow weed there too, but this time indoors. To make a long story short, I had some of the best weed around but I couldn't stay living at My house in Maine because I ran out of money towards the end of the operation. I haven't really live in My house since 2008. I actually paid for My house CASH when I was 21 years old from all of the fishing money from working on commercial fishing boats and scuba diving for shellfish. But the point I'm trying to make is the numbers in the Bible verses and the places that I grew cannabis. These parables are about the Sower!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Matthew 14:25-27

New King James Version (NKJV)


25 Now in the fourth watch of the night Jesus went to them, walking on the sea. 26 And when the disciples saw Him walking on the sea, they were troubled, saying, &#8220;It is a ghost!&#8221; And they cried out for fear.

27 But immediately Jesus spoke to them, saying, &#8220;Be of good cheer! It is I; do not be afraid.&#8221;





To be blunt, I cant walk on water but I used to walk in the water all day, it was My scuba diving job for shellfish. This is how I got into scuba diving- I was working at a construction company and I saved up enough money for a motorcycle. I was driving My Yamaha YZF 600 during the winter and I was going too fast taking an off ramp on the highway and I pulled on the front break and wiped out. Me and My buddy pulled "an insurance job" on My motorcycle and I ended up getting some money from that. I always wanted to try scuba diving so I took that said insurance money and started to take scuba diving lessons. Long story short, I ended up meeting a Cuban friend, Nolberto Christobol, of Mine that was scuba diving for shellfish and he took Me under his wing and taught Me the ropes. My Cuban friend introduced Me to the first fishing boat that I worked on and that's how I got into commercial fishing. But anyways, I used to wear very heavy lead weights, like 40 pounds or so to keep Me underwater while diving, to stay in one spot. I used to walk on the bottom of the ocean to get to different spot to collect the quahogs. If I wasn't carrying any quahogs then I would just skim over the surface of the ocean floor by pushing off with My feet. I wouldn't wear fins because they got in the way, just shoes or in scuba terms- booties. If I was carrying like 200 pounds of shellfish then I would walk straight up in the water. I would literally walk on the ocean floor to take My quahogs to My truck or where ever. So I cant walk ON water but it was My job to walk IN water!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Luke 5:2-10

New King James Version (NKJV)


2 and saw two boats standing by the lake; but the fishermen had gone from them and were washing their nets. 3 Then He got into one of the boats, which was Simon&#8217;s, and asked him to put out a little from the land. And He sat down and taught the multitudes from the boat.

4 When He had stopped speaking, He said to Simon, &#8220;Launch out into the deep and let down your nets for a catch.&#8221;

5 But Simon answered and said to Him, &#8220;Master, we have toiled all night and caught nothing; nevertheless at Your word I will let down the net.&#8221; 6 And when they had done this, they caught a great number of fish, and their net was breaking. 7 So they signaled to their partners in the other boat to come and help them. And they came and filled both the boats, so that they began to sink. 8 When Simon Peter saw it, he fell down at Jesus&#8217; knees, saying, &#8220;Depart from me, for I am a sinful man, O Lord!&#8221;

9 For he and all who were with him were astonished at the catch of fish which they had taken; 10 and so also were James and John, the sons of Zebedee, who were partners with Simon. And Jesus said to Simon, &#8220;Do not be afraid. From now on you will catch men.&#8221;





The first commercial fishing boat that I ever worked on was 185 feet (the biggest one I ever worked on) and it was called the Dona Martita. Right before I worked on this boat, I was diving for quahogs with My friend Nolberto Christobol. My friend knew some fishermen and introduced Me to the boat called the Dona Martita. I started working on that boat in 2005 when I was about 20 years old. I introduced the captain of that boat to My mother and they started dating and later got married and divorced. But anyways, I was busting My balls on that boat and I wasn't making much money so I quit. I started to scuba dive for quahogs again but the water was cold, it was like December. Since the captain was dating My mother, he knew Me and asked if I wanted work on that boat again because the herring fishing season was over and it was time to fish for mackerel which is worth more money. I took the job again because I wanted to make the big bucks. The first day I went out fishing (after I quit) we caught like over a million pounds of mackerel. This big catch was on new years eve of 2006. It was the biggest catch that I ever got in a boat and it was clean fish, meaning not a lot of bi catch. We caught over a million pounds of mackerel in one night, new years eve of 2006. The next day My mother got married to My captain at the time and I was their best man at the wedding. I figure if a person could eat a pound of fish then I feed over a million people. Oh yeah, and that boat was a paratrolling boat, meaning it took two boats to tow the net. My boat held about 800,000 pounds of fish in its tank. We filled our tank and then had to pump the fish into our partner boats tank. The partner boat was called the Nordic Explorer. Never again did we catch so much fish in one tow. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Matthew 8:24-27

New King James Version (NKJV)


24 And suddenly a great tempest arose on the sea, so that the boat was covered with the waves. But He was asleep. 25 Then His disciples came to Him and awoke Him, saying, &#8220;Lord, save us! We are perishing!&#8221;

26 But He said to them, &#8220;Why are you fearful, O you of little faith?&#8221; Then He arose and rebuked the winds and the sea, and there was a great calm. 27 So the men marveled, saying, &#8220;Who can this be, that even the winds and the sea obey Him?&#8221;






Mark 4:36-41

New King James Version (NKJV)


36 Now when they had left the multitude, they took Him along in the boat as He was. And other little boats were also with Him. 37 And a great windstorm arose, and the waves beat into the boat, so that it was already filling. 38 But He was in the stern, asleep on a pillow. And they awoke Him and said to Him, &#8220;Teacher, do You not care that we are perishing?&#8221;

39 Then He arose and rebuked the wind, and said to the sea, &#8220;Peace, be still!&#8221; And the wind ceased and there was a great calm. 40 But He said to them, &#8220;Why are you so fearful? How is it that you have no faith?&#8221;[a] 41 And they feared exceedingly, and said to one another, &#8220;Who can this be, that even the wind and the sea obey Him!&#8221;





The boat called the Direction was the second boat that I ever worked on. The Direction is a 65 foot lobster boat. This said boat was actually on the Discovery channel in like 2004 I believe. I started working on this boat about a year after it was on the Discovery channel. But anyways, I cant calm storms or anything like that but I was in some pretty hairy storms in My day and I'm going to explain to you one that comes to mind. We were fishing in Georges bank near the Canadians, in the open ocean. It would take about 1 day to drive to the fishing grounds and the crew normally slept during this time because we would have to work for 5 days straight with only about 4 hours sleep per night. So I was sleeping in the bow of the boat and when I woke up there was a great storm taking place. I woke up to lifting off of My rack/bed a few inches because the waves were that big. I went to the wheelhouse to see the captain scared. The boat was only 65 feet and the waves were maybe 40 feet tall and it was blowing maybe 120 miles per hour outside and we were in the middle of the ocean. The captain, Al, said something like "We're going to die" and I said something like "Is it a good time to check the survival suits?" Al, the captain said he never was in a storm that bad and I was a little scared. But we couldn't work in that weather so I just went back to sleep until the storm had ended.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Matthew 21:1-11

New King James Version (NKJV)


The Triumphal Entry

21 Now when they drew near Jerusalem, and came to Bethphage,[a] at the Mount of Olives, then Jesus sent two disciples, 2 saying to them, &#8220;Go into the village opposite you, and immediately you will find a donkey tied, and a colt with her. Loose them and bring them to Me. 3 And if anyone says anything to you, you shall say, &#8216;The Lord has need of them,&#8217; and immediately he will send them.&#8221;

4 All this was done that it might be fulfilled which was spoken by the prophet, saying:


5 &#8220;Tell the daughter of Zion,
&#8216;Behold, your King is coming to you,
Lowly, and sitting on a donkey,
A colt, the foal of a donkey.&#8217;&#8221;[c]

6 So the disciples went and did as Jesus commanded them. 7 They brought the donkey and the colt, laid their clothes on them, and set Him[d] on them. 8 And a very great multitude spread their clothes on the road; others cut down branches from the trees and spread them on the road. 9 Then the multitudes who went before and those who followed cried out, saying:


&#8220;Hosanna to the Son of David!
&#8216;Blessed is He who comes in the name of the Lord!&#8217;[e]
Hosanna in the highest!&#8221;

10 And when He had come into Jerusalem, all the city was moved, saying, &#8220;Who is this?&#8221;

11 So the multitudes said, &#8220;This is Jesus, the prophet from Nazareth of Galilee.&#8221;






Mark 11:1-9

New King James Version (NKJV)


The Triumphal Entry

11 Now when they drew near Jerusalem, to Bethphage[a] and Bethany, at the Mount of Olives, He sent two of His disciples; 2 and He said to them, &#8220;Go into the village opposite you; and as soon as you have entered it you will find a colt tied, on which no one has sat. Loose it and bring it. 3 And if anyone says to you, &#8216;Why are you doing this?&#8217; say, &#8216;The Lord has need of it,&#8217; and immediately he will send it here.&#8221;

4 So they went their way, and found the colt tied by the door outside on the street, and they loosed it. 5 But some of those who stood there said to them, &#8220;What are you doing, loosing the colt?&#8221;

6 And they spoke to them just as Jesus had commanded. So they let them go. 7 Then they brought the colt to Jesus and threw their clothes on it, and He sat on it. 8 And many spread their clothes on the road, and others cut down leafy branches from the trees and spread them on the road. 9 Then those who went before and those who followed cried out, saying:


&#8220;Hosanna!
&#8216;Blessed is He who comes in the name of the Lord!&#8217;[c]






Luke 19:29-38

New King James Version (NKJV)


29 And it came to pass, when He drew near to Bethphage[a] and Bethany, at the mountain called Olivet, that He sent two of His disciples, 30 saying, &#8220;Go into the village opposite you, where as you enter you will find a colt tied, on which no one has ever sat. Loose it and bring it here. 31 And if anyone asks you, &#8216;Why are you loosing it?&#8217; thus you shall say to him, &#8216;Because the Lord has need of it.&#8217;&#8221;

32 So those who were sent went their way and found it just as He had said to them. 33 But as they were loosing the colt, the owners of it said to them, &#8220;Why are you loosing the colt?&#8221;

34 And they said, &#8220;The Lord has need of him.&#8221; 35 Then they brought him to Jesus. And they threw their own clothes on the colt, and they set Jesus on him. 36 And as He went, many spread their clothes on the road.

37 Then, as He was now drawing near the descent of the Mount of Olives, the whole multitude of the disciples began to rejoice and praise God with a loud voice for all the mighty works they had seen, 38 saying:


&#8220; &#8216;Blessed is the King who comes in the name of the Lord!&#8217;
Peace in heaven and glory in the highest!&#8221;





So this happened sometime before August in 2008. I was still engaged to My X fiancé at the time but we were kind of breaking up. I was living in My house in Maine for like 6 months or so, growing cannabis and I ran out of money because My buddy didn't pay Me My money that he owed Me for the weed I fronted him. I moved back south and for some reason I asked My X fiancé if she wanted to go horse back riding. This was only the second time I went horseback riding by Myself. So she lived in Tiverton Rhode Island and she found a horseback riding place that was adjacent (or opposite) to her town. We drove there and then when we got there I saw the youngest horse and he was full of muscle. I said "I want to ride that horse". Some women came out and I told her that I wanted to ride the biggest and youngest horse. She told Me that horse has never been rode before and she didn't know if I could because no one has ever rode that horse, they just got him not too long ago. So the women were discussing if I could ride that colt or not but they relented and I was able to ride him. My X fiancé got an older horse that could barely keep up and My horse just wanted to lead the pack but the girl that was leading us had to be in front to guide. On our little horse excursion we saw a black fisher cat that was just standing on two feet and swatting a little tree near the path. I forget if we saw some deer or not but it was a good ride and one of the last things I ever did with My X fiancé.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Matthew 4:2

New King James Version (NKJV)


2 And when He had fasted forty days and forty nights, afterward He was hungry.





Luke 4:2

New King James Version (NKJV)


2 being tempted for forty days by the devil. And in those days He ate nothing, and afterward, when they had ended, He was hungry.






This happened in August of 2008. I moved back from My house in Maine because I ran out of money. The pot growing didn't work out for Me. My X fiancé broke up with Me shortly after I moved to back to Massachusetts. I was devastated because she broke up with Me. I think she broke up with Me because I was getting crazy from studying all the conspiracy theories. I couldn't eat. I was basically just drinking grape juice to give Me nutrition and a little bit of calories, but not much. I fasted for about 6 weeks or roughly 40 days but I honestly wasn't counting the days in which I started starving Myself but I know when I stopped starving Myself. I stopped starving Myself after I was escorted to a mental hospital by the EMTs. So this is how I got into that mental hospital called Corrigan Mental Hospital. I was getting very delusional from not eating, I would puke when I ate so I stopped eating. I was smoking the cannabis that I grew at My house and I had a ton of weed. It was very potent too. I started to hear voices on the radio, I thought some of the songs were about Me. So to make a long story short, I found out about My Name, about the OMG thing and I looked up what My whole Name meant and I started to believe I was Jesus. I called up My X and said, I'm Jesus. (We were broken up now.) She called My dads house and woke them up at like 3 o'clock in the morning and I went into their room and started talking crazy and I was EMTs on Me and I spent 3 weeks or so in a mental hospital called Corrigan in Fall River Massachusetts. That was the first mental hospital I ever went to. But the point is that I was starving Myself for about 6 weeks or roughly 40 days. I went from being a very healthy 6 foot 1 inch at 185 pounds to 6ft1 at 160 pounds. So I lost about 25 pounds in about 6 weeks and I was skinny before the fast.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Matthew 21:12-13

New King James Version (NKJV)


Jesus Cleanses the Temple

12 Then Jesus went into the temple of God[a] and drove out all those who bought and sold in the temple, and overturned the tables of the money changers and the seats of those who sold doves. 13 And He said to them, &#8220;It is written, &#8216;My house shall be called a house of prayer,&#8217; but you have made it a &#8216;den of thieves.&#8217;&#8221;[c]





As I said, I went to My first mental hospital because My X fiancé broke up with Me and I was starving Myself and getting delusional. Before I went into that mental hospital I was blogging on RIU using the name "We Tarded". After I got out of that mental hospital I thought I was Christ and I didn't want to blog using that foolish name anymore. I switched My rollitup name to "We Love 1" after I got out and I immediately started telling My friends on RIU that I'm Jesus. So the same day that I out of the mental hospital I switch My RIU name and I started to tell the world wide web that I'm Jesus. About a couple days after that the stock market crashed 777 points in one day and then the great recession of 2008 happened. This was September of 2008. I thought the stock market crashed so much because the elites found out that I'm Christ. All I know is that I got out of Corrigan mental hospital and immediately started blogging using the name "We Love 1" and a few days later the stock market crashed 777 points in one day and then one of the biggest recessions. I used to think that I was the one to blame for the recession. If you don't believe Me you can see when I made My first post using the name "We Love 1" and see when the stock market crashed in September of 2008!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Luke 22:54

New King James Version (NKJV)


Peter Denies Jesus, and Weeps Bitterly

54 Having arrested Him, they led Him and brought Him into the high priest&#8217;s house. But Peter followed at a distance.






John 18:1

New King James Version (NKJV)


Betrayal and Arrest in Gethsemane

18 When Jesus had spoken these words, He went out with His disciples over the Brook Kidron, where there was a garden, which He and His disciples entered.





So this is what happened. I was in My house with My family and My little sister was complaining and yelling at My mother. She was being a little witch and I didn't like it, so I yelled at My little sister for about 2 seconds. I didn't say anything but a loud "AHHHHH". I felt bad and I took My Bible and as I was leaving the house I said "May the Lord take Me at His will". I went to a place that I used to go hunting for deer. I actually killed 2 deer near this spot and one of those deer was a big 7 pointer. But anyways, I went behind the airport where I used to go skeet shooting with My shotgun and I sat down in a field with a bunch of budding plants or flowers. My mother called the cops on Me because she thought I was going to hurt Myself because of what I said and the cops came and arrested Me and brought Me to Saint Lukes mental hospital in New Bedford MA. I was in that hospital for about 1 month. This happened in 2009.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Matthew 24:30

New King James Version (NKJV)


30 Then the sign of the Son of Man will appear in heaven, and then all the tribes of the earth will mourn, and they will see the Son of Man coming on the clouds of heaven with power and great glory





Luke 21:27-28

New King James Version (NKJV)


27 Then they will see the Son of Man coming in a cloud with power and great glory. 28 Now when these things begin to happen, look up and lift up your heads, because your redemption draws near.&#8221;






Revelation 1:7

New King James Version (NKJV)


7 Behold, He is coming with clouds, and every eye will see Him, even they who pierced Him. And all the tribes of the earth will mourn because of Him. Even so, Amen.






Revelation 1:13-14

New King James Version (NKJV)


13 and in the midst of the seven lampstands One like the Son of Man, clothed with a garment down to the feet and girded about the chest with a golden band. 14 His head and hair were white like wool, as white as snow, and His eyes like a flame of fire;






Revelation 14:14-16

New King James Version (NKJV)


Reaping the Earth&#8217;s Harvest

14 Then I looked, and behold, a white cloud, and on the cloud sat One like the Son of Man, having on His head a golden crown, and in His hand a sharp sickle. 15 And another angel came out of the temple, crying with a loud voice to Him who sat on the cloud, &#8220;Thrust in Your sickle and reap, for the time has come for You[a] to reap, for the harvest of the earth is ripe.&#8221; 16 So He who sat on the cloud thrust in His sickle on the earth, and the earth was reaped.





I'm not even going to type out the 5 signs I saw in the clouds, I'm just going to link a video I made of it. I talk about the 5 signs in the clouds in the latter part of the video. Start watching at 9 minutes and 30 second to see about the signs in the clouds.

[youtube]6TfiwedpZUU[/youtube]

I made a mistake in the video, I actually saw the black cloud on Good Friday of 2009 and not Black Friday. 





~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Matthew 25:31-46

New King James Version (NKJV)


The Son of Man Will Judge the Nations

31 &#8220;When the Son of Man comes in His glory, and all the holy[a] angels with Him, then He will sit on the throne of His glory. 32 All the nations will be gathered before Him, and He will separate them one from another, as a shepherd divides his sheep from the goats. 33 And He will set the sheep on His right hand, but the goats on the left. 34 Then the King will say to those on His right hand, &#8216;Come, you blessed of My Father, inherit the kingdom prepared for you from the foundation of the world: 35 for I was hungry and you gave Me food; I was thirsty and you gave Me drink; I was a stranger and you took Me in; 36 I was naked and you clothed Me; I was sick and you visited Me; I was in prison and you came to Me.&#8217;

37 &#8220;Then the righteous will answer Him, saying, &#8216;Lord, when did we see You hungry and feed You, or thirsty and give You drink? 38 When did we see You a stranger and take You in, or naked and clothe You? 39 Or when did we see You sick, or in prison, and come to You?&#8217; 40 And the King will answer and say to them, &#8216;Assuredly, I say to you, inasmuch as you did it to one of the least of these My brethren, you did it to Me.&#8217;

41 &#8220;Then He will also say to those on the left hand, &#8216;Depart from Me, you cursed, into the everlasting fire prepared for the devil and his angels: 42 for I was hungry and you gave Me no food; I was thirsty and you gave Me no drink; 43 I was a stranger and you did not take Me in, naked and you did not clothe Me, sick and in prison and you did not visit Me.&#8217;

44 &#8220;Then they also will answer Him, saying, &#8216;Lord, when did we see You hungry or thirsty or a stranger or naked or sick or in prison, and did not minister to You?&#8217; 45 Then He will answer them, saying, &#8216;Assuredly, I say to you, inasmuch as you did not do it to one of the least of these, you did not do it to Me.&#8217; 46 And these will go away into everlasting punishment, but the righteous into eternal life.&#8221;





So in 2009 I got into a fight with My dad. I was actually going to kill Myself because My mom kicked Me out of her house. I was going to drive up to My house in Maine and use My shotgun and blow My head off because I didn't even have enough money at the time to turn on My utilities. To make a long story short, I got into a fight with My dad and then I was sent to a prison. The prison is called Bridgewater and its in Massachusetts USA. I started telling My fellow inmates that I'm Jesus and they started calling Me Jesus, like everyone was calling Me Jesus even a CO (correction officer) called Me Jesus once or twice. I was known as Jesus in prison... but it wasn't a real prison, it was a prison for the criminally insane so we got more privileges like we weren't stuck in a cell for 23 hours a day or whatever. So I was in prison for 2 months and then I was transferred to a state hospital where I stayed for 5 months. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

So that's the story of My life that is recorded in the Bible. Or at least I believe its been recorded in the Bible, but either way these stories of My life are true and I can prove most of them from records somewhere. 

~PEACE~*


----------



## dbkick (Sep 28, 2013)

Hey, why do you capitalize my and me in the middle of a sentence??


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 28, 2013)

yup,, In before close.


----------



## smokinafatty (Sep 28, 2013)

dude, build a f'n church already. Pass around some offering plates, upgrade your lights


----------



## chewberto (Sep 28, 2013)

Almost like they wrote it just for you! Crazy And a cool story bro, topped with a pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 28, 2013)

You guys can post now, I'm all set I think. 



dbkick said:


> Hey, why do you capitalize my and me in the middle of a sentence??


I believe I'm Christ if you didn't realize it from the stories that I said. 



Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> yup,, In before close.


One of My favorite girls! What's up Dislexicmidget? They are all true stories but I curtailed them because I don't like to type out books and people don't like to read books on forums.



smokinafatty said:


> dude, build a f'n church already. Pass around some offering plates, upgrade your lights


I don't want to build any churches, I just like to tell My story.



chewberto said:


> Almost like they wrote it just for you! Crazy And a cool story bro, topped with a pics or it didn't happen!


Thanks brother.

It is very crazy that these things happened to Me and the craziest part about it is that they all happened to Me before I ever read the Bible. I didn't read the Bible until 2009 and most of these things happened way before. All of these stories happened before I ever read the Bible because I didn't read the Bible until I got out of prison and went to Taunton state (mental) hospital. I had 5 months to kill so I read the whole Bible back then.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 28, 2013)

Georgie... we talked about this already. You already posted this ridiculous shit and you were told point by point why it is just stupid. We GET IT already: you're mentally ill, you have a common christ complex, you have a desperate need to feel special without doing anything special, blah, blah, blah, ad nauseum. You're reminding people that you are a joke, why? No one cares or believes your bullshit, so why are you posting it again? I previously assumed there was more to you than stupid alien and messiah stories, but apparently I was wrong. I beg you, find other subjects and stop being the butt of a very bad joke...


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Sep 28, 2013)

FOR THE LOVE OF "GOD" PLEASE STOP THIS THREAD HERE, AND DO NOT REPLY AT ALL. PLEASE DO NOT FEED THIS EGO ANY MORE. IT IS RUINING WHAT ONCE WAS A GREAT FORUM.

THANK YOU.

-Zaehet


----------



## GreyLord (Sep 29, 2013)

Umm...they let YOU keep a shotgun? No offense but your as mad as a cut snake. Just saying 

Your 'evidence' is ridiculous, seriously. We are all part of the Divine, the proof is in our DNA, you are no different [well you are but not in a good way].

I might regret asking this but where do you get the idea that 'jesus' is a different fictional character than 'christ'? 'Jesus christ' is believed in all of christendom to be one & the same individual. That's why many of the church prayers end with the words "in jesus christ our lord".


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 29, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> If you go to a magic show and the magician is any good, everyone there will say they saw something that they didn't see. They're called _illusions _or a distortion of the senses.


I now will invite you, Beef, to come to My city and check the UFOs out for yourself. And bring a video camera with a good zoom too. You can record the UFOs for Me and vindicate Me at the same time.

I live in New Bedford Massachusetts USA. I believe the UFOs will be there tonight too because I first noticed them on September 8th of 2013 and they have been showing up every night except when its cloudy because they are above the clouds. So I noticed them about 3 weeks ago and I have been seeing them every night except when cloudy.

You all are invited to My city to look at the UFOs, just don't come to My house because I live with My mom and she doesn't let anyone in besides family. I own My own home in Maine, I paid cash for it when I was 21 years old but I don't live in My home because I cant afford to live on My own right now.

I'm not hallucinating things because I guarantee that you all would see the UFOs move too. But there is one UFO that doesn't dance in place, its the brightest UFO and it just moves slowly down and to the right, from My perspective. But the other 3 UFOs that I normally see dance in place and slowly move too throughout the night. 

Someone needs to come to My city and record the UFOs for Me because I have never owned a video camera and I wouldn't know how to set it up and use it. I also wouldn't know how to transfer the video to the internet, like youtube. Plus I don't have spare money to buy a good video camera.

I guarantee that you all would see exactly what I am seeing because its really happening.

EDIT- I really would like to know what the UFOs really are that I'm seeing. I can guarantee that they are not airplanes, satellites, helicopters, stars or anything that I have ever seen in the sky before that's terrestrial. I bet they are alien space craft but that's just speculation. They could be some new government project, like a new kind of technology but why would they be hovering near My home with lights on? I honestly don't know what kind of technology the government has hiding but I cant rule out that possibility.

You guys are all more then welcome to come to New Bedford Massachusetts and check out what I'm saying for yourself. I'm not lying and I'm not hallucinating because I have had other witnesses see the same thing and see them dance in place too. 

~PEACE~


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Sep 29, 2013)

basicaly george you let a girl fuck your head up , it happens alot .


----------



## smokinafatty (Sep 29, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> FOR THE LOVE OF "GOD" PLEASE STOP THIS THREAD HERE, AND DO NOT REPLY AT ALL. PLEASE DO NOT FEED THIS EGO ANY MORE. IT IS RUINING WHAT ONCE WAS A GREAT FORUM.
> 
> THANK YOU.
> 
> -Zaehet


lol too bad for him the whole thing is a big joke to everyone.

btw, op, all the guys who start their own cults get laid a LOT, by everyone's wives and even their children. Get on it


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 29, 2013)

I also have some predictions of the future that I call prophecies. I don't feel like typing them all out so I'll post the videos that I made.

I'm Christ and these are My novel inventions for the future! 

[youtube]ohQEusir8zo[/youtube]

Jesus came in 2008?

[youtube]MI-iQYAwFv0[/youtube]

Crazy talk

[youtube]3EfFw0WG3rU[/youtube]

More crazy ideas that I think are crazy cool!

[youtube]fDUunfxiAM8[/youtube]

Just some random thoughts that I've been thinking of.

[youtube]KgEGAqD2DdA[/youtube]

The signs of the times!

[youtube]6TfiwedpZUU[/youtube]





These are all videos of Me. I'm not the best talker and I'm not the best looking guy but I think I made My points clear.

~PEACE~


----------



## Dr Kynes (Sep 29, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I also have some predictions of the future that I call prophecies. I don't feel like typing them all out so I'll post the videos that I made.
> 
> I'm Christ and these are My novel inventions for the future!
> 
> ...



a full hour and 40 minutes of crazy yammering and assertions that you are a god made flesh? 

please. seek professional help. 

also, my god makes himself flesh whenever he pleases, and he does not wear a hoodie or make videos of himself talking to his own table. 

if i were a jeezan i would be offended by your hubris.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 29, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Georgie... we talked about this already. You already posted this ridiculous shit and you were told point by point why it is just stupid. We GET IT already: you're mentally ill, you have a common christ complex, you have a desperate need to feel special without doing anything special, blah, blah, blah, ad nauseum. You're reminding people that you are a joke, why? No one cares or believes your bullshit, so why are you posting it again? I previously assumed there was more to you than stupid alien and messiah stories, but apparently I was wrong. I beg you, find other subjects and stop being the butt of a very bad joke...


You don't need to be cantankerous brother. 

I like you Tyler and I think you're a big character in My "online book". I'm going to talk about things that I like to converse about. I think these things might be important to an esoteric few. Either way, these are all true stories about Me and I think I'm on to something here. Before they killed Jesus, the Pharisees WANTED to kill Jesus because they despised his teachings and what he stood for. I think when I'm dead people will want to read MORE then what I already wrote so I'm trying to post most of My beliefs and stuff about who I am as a person. But I could be wrong about this.



Zaehet Strife said:


> FOR THE LOVE OF "GOD" PLEASE STOP THIS THREAD HERE, AND DO NOT REPLY AT ALL. PLEASE DO NOT FEED THIS EGO ANY MORE. IT IS RUINING WHAT ONCE WAS A GREAT FORUM.
> 
> THANK YOU.
> 
> -Zaehet


I thought we were friends Zaehet?

And for the record, your new avatar doesn't look like Ashton Kutcher. But you're still a handsome guy... I'm not gay, I'm just saying.



GreyLord said:


> Umm...they let YOU keep a shotgun? No offense but your as mad as a cut snake. Just saying
> 
> Your 'evidence' is ridiculous, seriously. We are all part of the Divine, the proof is in our DNA, you are no different [well you are but not in a good way].
> 
> I might regret asking this but where do you get the idea that 'jesus' is a different fictional character than 'christ'? 'Jesus christ' is believed in all of christendom to be one & the same individual. That's why many of the church prayers end with the words "in jesus christ our lord".


I used to have a .22 rifle, a 30-06 rifle, a 12 gage shotgun, and a 17 HMR rifle. I got My FID (firearms identification card) when I was like 18 and I owned My guns until 2009, when I was 24 years old. 

My evidence is subjective for sure but its still My evidence that I have. I can prove that (most of) these things happened to Me but I cant prove if they mean anything regarding the Bible or if its proof I'm Christ. 

I also agree that we all are divine... I actually believe we are all little gods in a very funny way.

Jesus' last name was not Christ. Christ was a title given to Jesus at about the time of his ministry. I believe the Hebrew term for Christ is Messiah. And Jesus wasn't even called Jesus in Hebrew, it was Yeshua. So Jesus Christ in Hebrew is Yeshua Ha Mashiach. But the point is that the term Christ was just a title given to Jesus because people believed he was the messiah or Christ in English.

So Jesus was a person that lived allegedly 2,000 years ago and he was later titled Jesus Christ because people believed he deserved that title by the way he lived.

So My Name is not Jesus and it never will be. But My title is the Christ, or the Anointed One.



ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> basicaly george you let a girl fuck your head up , it happens alot .


Yeah, I loved her a lot but I'm totally over her now. That's basically the reason why I became "mentally disabled" in the first place. I lost most of My ambition and I stopped working. I was with her for about 4 years and we were planning on starting a family together. Its all good though because if it wasn't meant to be then it wasn't meant to be.



smokinafatty said:


> lol too bad for him the whole thing is a big joke to everyone.
> 
> btw, op, all the guys who start their own cults get laid a LOT, by everyone's wives and even their children. Get on it


It might be a big joke to everyone but I'm not kidding at the moment. 

I don't want to start a cult at all, ever... but I do need to get laid more often. HA HA.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 29, 2013)

Dr Kynes said:


> a full hour and 40 minutes of crazy yammering and assertions that you are a god made flesh?
> 
> please. seek professional help.
> 
> ...


I barely talk about why I believe I'm Christ in those videos, its mostly prophecies for the future. You should watch the videos, I guarantee you will learn something new. If you don't learn anything new then I will refund your movie ticket cost, lol.

And I'm not hubris, I'm very humble and I don't think that highly of Myself but I do love Myself. I think I'm just a regular guy that has had an extraordinary life. 

Who is your god?

EDIT- How does your god make himself flesh whenever he pleases?

EDIT- And what's a jeezan?

~PEACE~


----------



## GreyLord (Sep 29, 2013)

The name 'Christ' is derived from Krishna.[The word 'Krishna' means 'dark'.] It reflects the compromise made at the council organised by Constantine in the 4th century [amalgamation of Hindu influenced eastern beliefs & Druidic influenced western beliefs] The new testament was plagiarised from various texts & existing stories [The book of revelation was directly copied from the Sibylline Books.] The central structure of the 'Jesus' story - 25th of Dec. 'virgin' birth, wise men following a star to find the 'king', crucified, buried in a tomb, raised 'from the dead' 3 days later, etc.etc.- was the core beliefs for several religions that pre-date christianity. There is not one reference of any religious leader being crucified [one would think that was big news at the time] no mention of so-called 'miracles' by any historian of the time. The church even admits that the bible is historically inaccurate. The 'anointed one' would know this.
The only reference to you in the bible is 'beware false prophets'. If the title fits...........I do hope you find peace Nevaeh.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Sep 29, 2013)

Nev, for all i know you might be a cool guy. For all i know you play video games and we could get down on some legend of zelda four swords, or call of duty or some pokemon stadium mini games or some shit. But dude, i'm comin at you right now for real. If you want to be my friend, or anyone's friend, whether or not you play video games or skateboard or whatever fun shit people do together... you gotta let this shit go man. 

Nobody want's to be around it, and that is the hard truth. Nobody wants to hang out with someone who thinks they are Jesus, it's fuckin weird, especially if you are religious. You gotta fuckin get out there, make some friends, get a girlfriend for god sakes, fuckin cheat on her and get a new one. Make mistakes, learn from them and make more and learn more!

You are almost 30 fucking years old man, fuckin 30 dude. Get your shit together, have fun, a little less than half of your life is gone now... you don't want to spend the rest of it sitting around on the damned computer wishing you would have went out with your co-workers or friends. 

Enjoy life and stop worrying about who believes what, stop worrying about what you believe because it doesn't even matter. What is going to happen will happen. Just try to enjoy life as best you can and help others do the same before you die.

Straight up man, you gotta grow the fuck up. Go out with some buddies, DO SOMETHING, anything... before it's too late. When you are 75 years old looking back on your life wishing you would have taken a chance at it, wishing you would have taken a risk that might have made things different, that might have made life more enjoyable. 

I like to think that everyone has potential, don't waste it Nev, this very well might be your only chance.


----------



## CCCmints (Sep 30, 2013)

is anyone else wondering why he posts this shit on a marijuana growing forum....? seems a bit off-topic..


----------



## CCCmints (Sep 30, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> how about if he died for his own sins instead of claiming to have died for mine.. wtf did i do? i'm awesome and have never sinned in me life, mainly because i am not a christian and think the word sin is totally whack, but yeah, let him claim to have died for his own sins, not mine, i'll take care of them myself, thank you very much..


so you've never sinned in your life because you are not a christian and don't like the word "sin"??

what the fuck are you going on about lOl.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 30, 2013)

You seem like a decent enough person but your vids do no justice for you and many if not most of your posts are repetetive and are looney as hell!,I like ZS's point in which you need to get past the current rut your life is in,its obviously skewed your perspective greatly.The things you tell yourself in private are what effect you the most in life,Im fairly sure your aware of this to some degree.It is one thing to have self love which is healthy and necessary, but giving yourself these silly ideas of being a messiah in any form is just delusional grandeur,,,it is a habit you need to get rid of, as it is a poisoning of your perspective well.Making new experiences by meeting new people,going to new places enjoying new things,it greatly promotes renewal of your own personal growth.George think it over man!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 2, 2013)

GreyLord said:


> The name 'Christ' is derived from Krishna.[The word 'Krishna' means 'dark'.] It reflects the compromise made at the council organised by Constantine in the 4th century [amalgamation of Hindu influenced eastern beliefs & Druidic influenced western beliefs] The new testament was plagiarised from various texts & existing stories [The book of revelation was directly copied from the Sibylline Books.] The central structure of the 'Jesus' story - 25th of Dec. 'virgin' birth, wise men following a star to find the 'king', crucified, buried in a tomb, raised 'from the dead' 3 days later, etc.etc.- was the core beliefs for several religions that pre-date christianity. There is not one reference of any religious leader being crucified [one would think that was big news at the time] no mention of so-called 'miracles' by any historian of the time. The church even admits that the bible is historically inaccurate. The 'anointed one' would know this.
> The only reference to you in the bible is 'beware false prophets'. If the title fits...........I do hope you find peace Nevaeh.


I didn't know most of what you said, I must not be THAT anointed. 

I'm not a false prophet though. I don't know what kind of prophet I am but I'm definitely a human prophet that makes mistakes and doesn't know everything. I do try My best though and I do think I have some radical prophecies. I wish all of My prophecies would come true tomorrow because we would all be living in a paradise that's fit for the gods. But I do believe one day all of My prophecies WILL come true but its definitely not going to happen tomorrow or maybe not even any time soon. But if the whole world, especially the Christians, knew what My intentions are then most of the world would appreciate why I am the way I am and they too would want to see My kingdom come to pass. 



Zaehet Strife said:


> Nev, for all i know you might be a cool guy. For all i know you play video games and we could get down on some legend of zelda four swords, or call of duty or some pokemon stadium mini games or some shit. But dude, i'm comin at you right now for real. If you want to be my friend, or anyone's friend, whether or not you play video games or skateboard or whatever fun shit people do together... you gotta let this shit go man.
> 
> Nobody want's to be around it, and that is the hard truth. Nobody wants to hang out with someone who thinks they are Jesus, it's fuckin weird, especially if you are religious. You gotta fuckin get out there, make some friends, get a girlfriend for god sakes, fuckin cheat on her and get a new one. Make mistakes, learn from them and make more and learn more!
> 
> ...


I hear what you're saying bro, but I'm not doing so bad. I'm content enough and I'm somewhat happy for the most part. 

But what does it matter anyways when we all are going to die in the end? What will the difference be if I had the best life or the worst life when I die anyways? Life is futility. The only thing that matters is enjoying life while your alive because we don't know if there is an afterlife BUT 100% of people are going to die and its all futility anyways once your dead. 

But I hear you. I want to have a great life and I do have a decent life right now. It makes Me happy though to vent My deepest secrets that I don't tell My friends or anyone except on the internet. I cant talk about these things in person because My friends might not want to be My friends but I still have these thoughts that I need to vent somewhere. 



CCCmints said:


> is anyone else wondering why he posts this shit on a marijuana growing forum....? seems a bit off-topic..


I actually started blogging on rollitup in 2007 because I bought My house in Maine to specifically grow cannabis in it. I was a noobie at growing cannabis and I had many questions about botany and whatnot. No one in person taught Me a thing about growing hydroponically or indoors so I needed some help so I searched the web for "marijuana forums" or something like that and rollitup was the first website that I clicked on and I have been blogging here ever since like 2007. I quickly learned how to properly grow cannabis from trial and error until I became somewhat of a professional at it. I haven't grown herb since like 2008 and I wouldn't need much advice on it anyways so I started to bullshit on different sections of the forum. Its like My online base or home that I like to chat on.



Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> You seem like a decent enough person but your vids do no justice for you and many if not most of your posts are repetetive and are looney as hell!,I like ZS's point in which you need to get past the current rut your life is in,its obviously skewed your perspective greatly.The things you tell yourself in private are what effect you the most in life,Im fairly sure your aware of this to some degree.It is one thing to have self love which is healthy and necessary, but giving yourself these silly ideas of being a messiah in any form is just delusional grandeur,,,it is a habit you need to get rid of, as it is a poisoning of your perspective well.Making new experiences by meeting new people,going to new places enjoying new things,it greatly promotes renewal of your own personal growth.George think it over man!


Yeah, it might be "just delusional grandeur" and I agree with that but its a part of who I am. I'm really a nice guy. All of My friends like Me because I make them laugh but I don't talk about crazy stuff with them. I save all of My crazy rhetoric for the internet where I can "hide" behind a computer screen. If I met any of you guys in person I wouldn't talk to you about My deepest secrets because they are My deepest secrets, lol. But its a type of therapy for Me to vent My deepest secrets with someone that I don't need to see in person. I'm not trying to offend anyone but I also don't know who I'm talking to on the internet so some people could be more sensitive then others. 

What's wrong with My youtube videos Dislexicmidget?

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 2, 2013)

Georgie cracked corn...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 4, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Georgie cracked corn...


I don't get it. 

I thought it was "Jimmy crack corn and I don't care."

What are you trying to get at here Beef?

In other words, what's your implications of your last statement?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 4, 2013)

I honestly don't know why I fulfilled Bible stories like I did to be honest. But I can speculate.

It was either because of Gods divine intervention or alien intervention or just a complete coincidence.

I honest don't think its a coincidence that I fulfilled these Bible stories because there are too many "coincidences" that have happened to Me in My life.

I don't know if it was God that intervened in My life and put Me on the right coarse or whatnot because I don't know any cases in life where God has intervened in someone's life to make them do anything. I believe God may exist but I'm not sure but I sure hope that He does exist but I don't have enough evidence. Someone or something had to create the Big Bang but who or what? Could that have been God? I have never seen God or heard from God and I don't think I would believe anyone that says that they have seen or heard from God either. So quintessentially I believe God may exist and He may have interjected in My life but I think the next paragraph is more plausible.

I do know that aliens have had some intervention in My life but I don't know how much or for how long. The said intervention that the aliens had in My life was an alien encounter and many UFO encounter. I literally saw an alien for maybe 2-3 hours or so last summer in 2012. At first the alien was totally invisible but he revealed himself to Me and I saw the alien in his translucent state, or partially see through state. I have never seen an alien before or after that one time but I have seen MANY UFOs. O July 2, 2012 I saw maybe 8 UFOs in My city near the beach. Since September 8th of 2013 I have been seeing UFOs every night except when its cloudy outside. I have no idea how long the UFOs have been in My city sky before September 8th, 2013 and I honestly don't know; but they are here now and I have seen them for almost a month straight now. I have no idea what kind of technology they have but I'm sure its far superior then what people have today. Maybe the aliens have the ability to control people to perform things that the aliens want them do like, in My case, fulfilling the Bible stories.

It could just be a HUGE coincidence but I don't think so and these are the only options that I can think of. 

Whatever the case may be, I want to know what the chances are. 

WHAT ARE THE CHANCES?

I will give you a lot of kudos if any of you can tell Me what the chances are that all these things would happen to Me!

EDIT- So I honestly believe the aliens have had some intervention in My life... I know, I know it sounds crazy but its plausible and I don't know what the aliens agenda is either. The aliens could want to set up a paradise for the people of the Earth and I just might be their catalyst of some sorts. Would people rather listen to the aliens or another person? I don't know. What I do know is that I didn't fulfill any of these Bible stories on purpose because at the time I didn't even know what the Bible said or most of the stories in it. Plus I never wanted to be Christ, at all. Ever since freshman year of high school, I wanted to be an electronics engineer until I turned 23... and that's when I first got the notion that I'm Christ. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 4, 2013)

The following is My prophecies written down for you all to read. I know that this is a lot to read but its a lot of good information. The following is a copy and paste job so if you read it already then you don't need to read it again but its good stuff that I have prophesied on My own. 

Not all of My prophecies for the future are original, like the mirrors in space around a star. I saw a youtube video, I believe, of that idea but it in the video they were saying that the aliens might use the mirrors in space to power their space ships. It was My idea to use the mirrors in space around our sun to grow bigger crops and to use it as a sort of climate control for the world. If there were enough mirrors in space around our sun then it would be real easy to make a colder climate warmer with increased sunlight. 

My first big "prophecy" was blowing the world up with underground cities all around the planet. Underground cities are real, the government has some I believe, and it would be easy enough to implement with the proper tools. I came up with this "prophecy" in about 2008. I'm not adept at growing the world bigger with underground cities but its a cool notion. Once again, underground cities are not a new idea but blowing the whole world up with underground cites is a "prophecy" of Mine. Its very grandiose but how many more homes would that supply for the people of the world?

My next big "prophecy" that I came up with was underwater cities all across the globe. I was actually in prison when I first thought about this one. This happened in 2009. I was in prison for fighting with My dad and I saw on TV a picture of an oil rig or platform on the ocean. The camera than went under the water and it looked like there were little houses on the bottom of the ocean floor. I thought "what a wonderful idea to live underwater". That's the same day I saw the undulating clouds in the sky, you know, 1 of the 5 signs I saw in the clouds in 2009. Than I started to build on that idea and I thought it would be a wonderful notion to use clear hemp plastic to build these underwater cites. I would just grow as much hemp as possible to harvest the plastic from it to build more underwater cites. And later I thought that it would also be a good idea to grow hemp underwater too in order to produce more plastic for whatever. But you could virtually grow anything underwater with the proper equipment. And you know what they say, that 70% of the world is covered in water so how much virgin real estate is there underwater? Maybe there are underwater shelters or bases somewhere in the world, so this notion would also be considered not original. 

I watched the following video with My brother in like 2009 or 2010, he showed Me the video but I thought how good of an idea would it be to build these pyramid cities all across the globe? If one of these can be build, than why not build a million of them? I couldn't find the rest of the video on youtube but this is the video that I did find about what I'm talking about. If I could find the rest of the video then I think it would say that 1 million people can live and work in the pyramid city. 

[youtube]wRsp6DhxLDU[/youtube]

Later on I also thought of building cites floating on top of the ocean. How many mansions could you build that way too?

I also thought, later on, that if you can build cites underwater and you can build cities underground then why cant you build cities under the ocean floor? How much real estate could there be under the thousands of feet of rock under the ocean floor?

And I believe the last place I thought to build cites was in the mountains. Like using either tunnel boring machines or nuclear powered lasers to carve through the mountain rock. 

Also, I'm sure when technology advances, we will live in space too. Maybe on the moon or mars or a space station or whatnot. 

So as you can tell, I'm totally unoriginal but My heart is in the right spot. Maybe I'm not the best Prophet but I see Myself as a Prophet. 

If you just want to be a scoffer than that's why you are- a scoffer. I know you like to debate, and I like debating with you Tyler but just don't undermine Me because I may not be the smartest person in the world, but I do have a heart of gold and I try and respect everyone and I expect respect back. Thanks!

EDIT- I would also get rid of most batteries by using fuel cells and liquid hydrogen as a replacement. I would also get rid of fossil fuels by replacing most of it with nuclear power plants that convert ocean water into liquid hydrogen to fuel most any need. I would also build billions of SPACE JETS (its a term that I coined) that would fly through the air, fly through space and also soar underwater. But I don't see a way that I could do all these things unless I become the King of the world. And I doubt that will ever happen but maybe when I die, someone will recognize Me for Who I am; And I believe that I'm the Prophet of this Age. 


I forgot to mention two other "prophecies" of Mine. 

The first "prophecy" is collecting asteroids and comets from the asteroid belt to form new planets and moons to colonize. I would use big SPACE JETS in order to collect the asteroids and comets, and I would send up millions of SPACE JETS in order to expedite the job of forming new planets and moons to colonize. I'm sure someone somewhere has thought about collecting asteroids in order to make planets but I thought of it all by Myself, without any help. So I'm sure its not a prophecy to you but its a prophecy to Me. 

Another "prophecy" of Mine is making ocean canals all across the globe, maybe every 100 miles or so. You read a post that I was talking about this Tyler. But I would use nuclear powered lasers to carve out the land into channels so that ocean water can flow. Why drive hours to the beach when you can bring the beach to you? (that's if you don't live on the coast). I think its a great idea that I came up with. But they can already build canals so to you I'm sure its not a novel prophecy to you but who do you know that thought of building a mile wide canal every 100 miles or so using nuclear powered lasers?

I've learned that whatever I say, I'm not going to convince you of anything Tyler, and other skeptics on here, but these are My prophecies. I'm sure every prophecy of Mine has been thought of by someone somewhere but they were My creations that I thought of on My own. I don't know what your definition of prophecy is to you but these are definitely prophecies for the future. Now the question you ask is whether they are original or not? Like I said, I'm sure someone somewhere has thought of all these things but they came from Me without any help, basically they were novel to Me. I thought of these things on My own without any help. So I consider Myself the Prophet of this new Age. 

So it depends on what your definition of original is. And it depends on your definition of prophecy. Like I said, they were original to Me and these are definitely prophetic. I'm predicting the future from ideas that were original to Me.

EDIT- I think I deserve some kind of credit for coming up with all these things on My own. Basically for all of My prophecies I went from a little idea to a much grander idea. Lets see what the definition of prophecy is. 


proph·e·cy
[prof-uh-see] Show IPA 

noun, plural proph·e·cies. 
1. 
the foretelling or prediction of what is to come. 

2. 
something that is declared by a prophet, especially a divinely inspired prediction, instruction, or exhortation. 

3. 
a divinely inspired utterance or revelation: oracular prophecies. 

4. 
the action, function, or faculty of a prophet. 




Nowhere here does it say that a prophecy has to be original at all. Its simply a prediction of what is to come. So by definition, I'm a Prophet because I'm one that is foretelling the future. I guess all of My prophecies might have been thought of by someone somewhere at some point in time but they were all original to Me and I believe that's what matters.

EDIT- And how can I forget one of My most coolest prophecies? The ONLINE GOVERNMENT! This idea was original to Me too back in 2009 when I was in a state hospital (after I got out of prison) for 5 months. I was in the hospital and I was thinking "If I'm going to be the King of the world, how would I rule My government?" And then I thought of the ONLINE GOVERNMENT where the people can do all the voting by their self on the internet. This would give all the power to the people besides the checks and balances. Candidly, you could vote on all of the laws from your laptop, tablet, smart phone or any device that you are connected to the internet. Once again, I'm sure someone somewhere has thought of this but it was novel to Me and its another prophecy of Mine!

I saw a video somewhere, maybe it was youtube, that said that the aliens were using mirrors in the sky, around a star, to power their space ships. 

I was thinking how good of an idea that would be to change the climate of colder regions of the world into tropical paradises or even just warmer. And using mirrors in the sky would be great for growing bigger crops for farms and whatnot. 

If you need more light than just put mirrors in space, around a star, and direct it to where its needed. I'm sure it would be relatively cheap too to operate because once the mirrors are in space around a star then little energy would be needed to move the mirrors once they're floating in space. 

Its just a thought, and I'm sure there could be many more uses for the mirrors in space besides what I have said.

I would actually take the orbits out of the planets and just have them rotate in place if its possible. You would be able to fit way more planets around a star if you just had them spin in place. The only challenge is controlling the seasons. But if you had giant nuclear powered rockets to move them back and forth, for the seasons, than it could be done. I'm sure you could fit hundreds of planets and moons around a star this way. 

If it could be done, I think it would be a great idea. I just have never heard of this from anyone besides Myself so I don't know if its doable. 

I also have a plan to turn any desert into a paradise. This is what I would do. 

I would use My SOLAR LASER to carve out ocean canals across all of the continents, including the desert. So there would be an ocean channel every hundred miles or so. The ocean canals would be a source of salt water. I would then build the biggest distilleries the world has ever seen to convert the salt water into fresh water. These said distilleries could supply all of the worlds fresh water needs, and these could be implemented all across the globe too. Next I would turn as much sand into Rockwool, as needed. I would make the Rockwool "mats" about 100 feet high, or more and as large as possible, but it still would need to be put into place. I'm thinking the Rockwool "mats" could be the size of a football field or bigger and 100 feet thick. 

These Rockwool "mats" could cover any desert and provide a perfect growing medium for any plant that I can think of. So its the combination of the SOLAR LASER to cut the ocean canals, the distilleries to convert the ocean water into fresh water and the Rockwool "mats" for the growing medium, to provide the perfect habitat for just about any plant. Then all you would need is organic fertilizer to feed the plants. 

But whos to say that the Rockwool mats have to only be 100 feet tall? They could possibly be 1,000 feet tall if you really wanted to go overboard. 

I would also use Rockwool mats to grow underground too. They could be maybe 10 feet tall, more or less for the underground but it still would be growing organic hydroponics underground to feed the world too. I think that if we did these things then there would be enough food to feed over 1 trillion people. But who knows, it could feed more people then that. All I know is that there is plenty of space to grow food and thanks to hydroponics, you can grow virtually anywhere. 

These are just some of the prophecies that I have. Candidly, My goal is to create a paradise for the world where there is no shortage of necessities. I'm sure that once the world wakes up from its stupor that these things will become a reality!

EDIT- You could build thousands of floors of farms underneath the Rockwool farms on top. I would use nuclear fusion power plants to bring the energy to the underground farms where artificial light is needed! 

MYT engine 1

[youtube]wPc06A8FwN8[/youtube]

MYT engine 2

[youtube]vfjAqxVineQ[/youtube]

MYT engine 3

[youtube]kARq0mUcXu0[/youtube]




I would also grow lots of HEMP in these farms too. The hemp seed gives a lot of oil to make biodiesel too. I would grow enough hemp in these said farms to make hemp biodiesel almost free; at most maybe 10 cents a gallon for premium hemp biodiesel. Plus these MYT engines can get around 150 miles per gallon off of biodiesel so you could basically have free fuel for transportation. 

The hemp seed also contains lots of protein that's good for people to consume. It could definitely supplement any persons diet that wants a quality protein source. I'm sure you could even bake with it and integrate it into most foods. I know now that there are hemp protein shakes for body builders to consume. 

If we grew as much hemp that I want to then there would also be enough fiber to turn into clothes that could dress the world. The hemp would be so abundant that clothes would virtually be free too. Everyone would have a wardrobe fit for a king or queen because it would be so cheap, if not free. Hemp makes very soft and durable clothes too. 

I would also grow the hemp to make clear plastics to build My UNDERWATER CITIES too. But not only could the clear hemp plastic be made to build homes, it could also be used any place that regular plastic is used today, where there are million of applications for plastic. 

In regards to using SOLAR LASERS to build ocean canals all across the continents, I wouldn't mess with the fresh water supplies like lakes, rivers or streams. I would simply channel the ocean canals underneath the said lakes, rivers or streams so that we don't mess up the natural habitat. This would be easy enough to do with the proper equipment. 

My Name is George Manuel Oliveira. George means Farmer. My whole Name, George Manuel Oliveira means Farmer God is with us, OLIVE TREE! Go look up Revelation 3:12 and Romans 11:16-26. In Revelation 3:12 Jesus says "And I will write on him My NEW NAME!" And in Romans 11:16-26 It talks many times about the OLIVE TREE! If you don't believe Me then go look it up yourself. 


~PEACE~


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Oct 4, 2013)

RE-POST; Just in case you skipped over it.



Nev, for all i know you might be a cool guy. For all i know you play video games and we could get down on some legend of zelda four swords, or call of duty or some pokemon stadium mini games or some shit. But dude, i'm comin at you right now for real. If you want to be my friend, or anyone's friend, whether or not you play video games or skateboard or whatever fun shit people do together... you gotta let this shit go man. 

Nobody want's to be around it, and that is the hard truth. Nobody wants to hang out with someone who thinks they are Jesus, it's fuckin weird, especially if you are religious. You gotta fuckin get out there, make some friends, get a girlfriend for god sakes, fuckin cheat on her and get a new one. Make mistakes, learn from them and make more and learn more!

You are almost 30 fucking years old man, fuckin 30 dude. Get your shit together, have fun, a little less than half of your life is gone now... you don't want to spend the rest of it sitting around on the damned computer wishing you would have went out with your co-workers or friends. 

Enjoy life and stop worrying about who believes what, stop worrying about what you believe because it doesn't even matter. What is going to happen will happen. Just try to enjoy life as best you can and help others do the same before you die.

Straight up man, you gotta grow the fuck up. Go out with some buddies, DO SOMETHING, anything... before it's too late. When you are 75 years old looking back on your life wishing you would have taken a chance at it, wishing you would have taken a risk that might have made things different, that might have made life more enjoyable. 

I like to think that everyone has potential, don't waste it Nev, this very well might be your only chance.​


----------



## D619 (Oct 5, 2013)

The idea or notion of a " Savior " such as Jesus Christ is the very root of the problem. God isn't coming to save anyone, History proves that , and it's breeds apathy. Why do you feel we need to be saved? Saved from what? So let's stand around and let it all go to shit because Jesus is going to save us anyways. What an accomplishment by the slave masters, pushing and making the masses believe this idea. Fascinating isn't it. Millions die per year from malnutrition, millions of Children are used in Sex Slave Trafficing and murder after murder. Where is God? Yeah right!


----------



## D619 (Oct 5, 2013)

Go hang yourself on a cross and bleed to death, if you rise 3 days later, than I will believe you. Make sure you video it for YouTube.


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 5, 2013)

Gee, your a thinker nevaeh, I'll give you that. AND you thought it up all by yourself? But are you a doer nevaeh, the world needs doers.

Your not the only one who's special . I've never told anyone this but I think I'm psychic. No not one of those pretend rip-off artists, a genuine psychic. I was watching the news the other night & there was this guy who drove straight off a cliff while trying to drive, eat a hamburger, drink a beer & text a phone message all at the same time. I looked at my mate & said "I bet he was drunk". You'll never guess what happened next, the news anchor, at that very second, said the driver was high-range DUI !!! Creepy, I know. Then another time, I walked to the back door & said "I think it's going to rain" & guess what? It rained. Eerie. I could fill a book with similar stories but I'd just be showing off. Coincidence? You tell me.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 5, 2013)

GreyLord said:


> Gee, your a thinker nevaeh, I'll give you that. AND you thought it up all by yourself? But are you a doer nevaeh, the world needs doers.
> 
> Your not the only one who's special . I've never told anyone this but I think I'm psychic. No not one of those pretend rip-off artists, a genuine psychic. I was watching the news the other night & there was this guy who drove straight off a cliff while trying to drive, eat a hamburger & text a phone message all at the same time. I looked at my mate & said "I bet he was drunk". You'll never guess what happened next, the news anchor, at that very second, said the driver was high-range DUI !!! Creepy, I know. Then another time, I walked to the back door & said "I think it's going to rain" & guess what? It rained. Eerie. I could fill a book with similar stories but I'd just be showing off. Coincidence? You tell me.



Yes, it is coincidence. lol

Can you imagine if every single time you guessed something you were wrong? Now _*that *_&#8203;would be weird.


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 5, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Yes, it is coincidence. lol
> 
> Can you imagine if every single time you guessed something you were wrong? Now _*that *_&#8203;would be weird.



Who are you calling 'weird'? My girlfriend is not weird [I wish people would stop insisting]. I wasn't sure at 1st if she was worthy, I mean she was wrong every single time. [Like for example, she didn't think she could run Granny down with the car for her life insurance. Again she was wrong, all she needed was some encouragement- I just KNEW holding a gun at Fluffies head was motivation enough. And now we don't have to live like poor people, we have the best trailer in the park.] So when she's wrong that's how I know I'm right. See? That's when I realised that was what made her SPECIAL [not weird] AND worthy to be my companion. That's how I know I'm right - fucking hell to pay when she agrees with me though........


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Oct 6, 2013)

People who are fat... ARE weird. J/k lol!


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 6, 2013)

Fat? Nah not anymore. She's down to a voluptuous 350lbs. That's why we needed a new trailer. She couldn't fit through the door so I had to get creative with an angle grinder.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 6, 2013)

GreyLord said:


> Who are you calling 'weird'? My girlfriend is not weird [I wish people would stop insisting]. I wasn't sure at 1st if she was worthy, I mean she was wrong every single time. [Like for example, she didn't think she could run Granny down with the car for her life insurance. Again she was wrong, all she needed was some encouragement- I just KNEW holding a gun at Fluffies head was motivation enough. And now we don't have to live like poor people, we have the best trailer in the park.] So when she's wrong that's how I know I'm right. See? That's when I realised that was what made her SPECIAL [not weird] AND worthy to be my companion. That's how I know I'm right - fucking hell to pay when she agrees with me though........


The real question is were your correct guesses anything more than lucky guesses? We wouldn't know unless you kept track of every time you made a guess, wrote down if it was right or wrong, then worked out the probabilities. 

Humans have conformation biases, meaning they tend to forget the 'misses' and remember the 'hits', giving them this idea that they might be psychic. 



It's the same as having a dream, and then something from the dream happens. Seems too coincidental to be chance, but people forget the other 364 dreams they had that year that weren't prophetic.


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 6, 2013)

The word 'psychic' is much maligned. We are all intuitive, it's a part of who we are. Psychic, gut-feeling, intuition, sixth-sense it's all the same thing.

I have met only a couple of highly intuitive individuals in my life yet I never met one who was 100% accurate, not even close.

Dreams are like intuition in that we are sensing or dreaming POSSIBLE futures, which are many. What happens tomorrow depends on what we do today.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 6, 2013)

GreyLord said:


> The word 'psychic' is much maligned. We are all intuitive, it's a part of who we are. Psychic, gut-feeling, intuition, sixth-sense it's all the same thing.
> 
> I have met only a couple of highly intuitive individuals in my life yet I never met one who was 100% accurate, not even close.



Hmmm... if by intuitive you mean able to guess the outcomes of things at the same statistical probability of randomly guessing, I agree. 

This is exactly what I mean. Let's take 'gut feelings' for example. Let's say you get a 'gut feeling' once per week and act on it every time; whether it be not stepping on a certain place, walking through a specific door, avoiding a specific stair case, the possibilities are literally limitless. If you wrote down every single occurrence of a gut feeling, what you did in reaction to the feeling, and what was the result of the feeling; you might be able to deduce if your feelings related to an actual event in reality taking place. 

If you haven't done that, or something similar; there's a very good chance you are just acting on your built in conformation biases. 

http://www.mindtweaks.com/wordpress/?p=439




> Dreams are like intuition in that we are sensing or dreaming POSSIBLE futures, which are many. What happens tomorrow depends on what we do today.


I don't see how you could possibly come to that conclusion without some serious studies and testing done to verify your statement. Science says that dreams are a product of our mind with no known external stimulation, least of all stimulation that allows the foretelling of the future. 

It's perfectly normal that anyone would dream of something that ends up happening in their life (or something similar enough to give them deja vu). They just forget the dreams that don't come true while that dream that did come true sticks out like a sore thumb. 

Basically, people are not intuitive or special just because sometimes (the same percentage as randomly guessing) they can predict things. It just seems that way when they don't factor in the 'misses'.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 6, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I want to feel special so thats what it sounds like to Me. It might be apart of My complex, the need to feel special.


And that's what it all boils down to. You want to feel special, so you convince yourself that you are Jesus.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 6, 2013)

Damn it, one of the mods merged My thread again. The beginning of this thread, before the merges, is an old thread and I thought it was dead and over with. Now I don't know what to do because this thread is like 3 threads merged into one. 

For the record, I do appreciate all the mods here on RIU and I think they are wonderful guys. I appreciate the forums on rollitup and I guess forums need mods so its inevitable that mods are going to do what they do. I'm just a little disappointed because I wanted these to be separate threads but I think the mods want to keep all My Christ talk to just one thread. I understand.

EDIT- Now if someone comes across the thread, they will have to read until page 19 in order to get to the good stuff. Bummer.



D619 said:


> The idea or notion of a " Savior " such as Jesus Christ is the very root of the problem. God isn't coming to save anyone, History proves that , and it's breeds apathy. Why do you feel we need to be saved? Saved from what? So let's stand around and let it all go to shit because Jesus is going to save us anyways. What an accomplishment by the slave masters, pushing and making the masses believe this idea. Fascinating isn't it. Millions die per year from malnutrition, millions of Children are used in Sex Slave Trafficing and murder after murder. Where is God? Yeah right!


I'm a very cool Savior and I'm not trying to impose on anyone... But I'm more of a Prophet because I don't know how to "save" people from whatever they need to be saved from. I don't think I'm a problem, mainly because the vast majority of the population has no idea about Me. If the whole world found out about Me tomorrow then there would be great controversy, for sure, especially among the Christians.

I don't want to save anyone but I would like to enlighten everyone. What do people need to be saved from anyways? I could think of a few things but if you're a conspiracy theorist then you know what I'm talking about. How about being saved from the elites and their lies?

I don't believe in Jesus either, its all fallacies in My opinion.

Yeah, where is God? I honestly don't know. I do know that I'm real and I care enough to talk about what I talk about. But where is God?



D619 said:


> Go hang yourself on a cross and bleed to death, if you rise 3 days later, than I will believe you. Make sure you video it for YouTube.


Wow, you're real nice!

When I die, I will die and stay dead. I do believe I have a chance of being reincarnated though, so I might have an afterlife. 

But I don't believe in the fairy tale that Jesus rose from the dead either. Why would Jesus only rise from the dead for 40 days when he could have stuck around and taught more? Why would Jesus just "ascend" to the Father when there are so many problems on earth and we could really use Jesus?



GreyLord said:


> Gee, your a thinker nevaeh, I'll give you that. AND you thought it up all by yourself? But are you a doer nevaeh, the world needs doers.
> 
> Your not the only one who's special.


I'm not the best thinker. It took Me about 5 years to come up with all of these prophecies. So in 2008, I started to believe I am Christ and then I started to think "What would I do if I were the King of the world?" And slowly but surely I came up with all of these prophecies. It didn't happen over night but most of the prophecies just hit Me like all of a sudden but they were spaced out in duration.

I don't think I'm the only one who is special but I do believe I am special. But we are all special because we all have a potential that no one knows. We all have potential for greatness and I believe we are all gods, in a very funny way.




Skuxx said:


> And that's what it all boils down to. You want to feel special, so you convince yourself that you are Jesus.


I don't think I'm Jesus, I think I'm Christ. I am independent of Jesus. Jesus allegedly lived and died about 2,000 years ago. I'm alive and claiming to be Christ right now. 

But I guess you're right. I did convince Myself that I'm Christ. But I see evidence. I believe that there is enough evidence for Me to believe that I'm Christ. And I do want to feel special, mainly because I'm not that special, I'm just a person with a Christ complex. I'm a cool enough guy though. I don't think I'm the best at anything so I want to be the best at something and that's being Christ. I'm just a regular guy but I believe I'm Christ too. My main goal is to rule the world and make it the best place possible so people wont have to struggle as much in life and also so people can enjoy their life to the fullest! A paradise for the masses. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 6, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Damn it, one of the mods merged My thread again. The beginning of this thread, before the merges, is an old thread and I thought it was dead and over with. Now I don't know what to do because this thread is like 3 threads merged into one.
> 
> For the record, I do appreciate all the mods here on RIU and I think they are wonderful guys. I appreciate the forums on rollitup and I guess forums need mods so its inevitable that mods are going to do what they do. I'm just a little disappointed because I wanted these to be separate threads but I think the mods want to keep all My Christ talk to just one thread. I understand.
> 
> ...


So you're a christ that's never been crucified and isn't the son of god, and a savior that doesn't know how to save....

What the fuck are you any good for?

EDIT: And you want to be our Benevolent dictator? I wouldn't put you in charge of "Shining Time Station" much less the world. You have zero credentials, and an inability to grasp simple ideas. You aren't fit to lead anything.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 6, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> So you're a christ that's never been crucified and isn't the son of god, and a savior that doesn't know how to save....
> 
> What the fuck are you any good for?


I've never been crucified.

If God exists then I'm the Son of God... but if God doesn't exist then I'm just the illest Prophet.

I'm the Savior that doesn't know how to save because I don't know what people need to be saved from. Do people need to be saved from hell? Easy, there is no hell, only reincarnation into various degrees of pleasure. What do people need to be saved from? I don't know.

I'm good for what I talk about. Candidly, I'm trying to be the King of the world so I can ultimately bless all of the people of the world. I would turn My prophecies into reality and do the things I talk about. I would create more farms to cheaply feed all the hungry people in the world. I would farm millions of square miles of hemp in order to harvest enough clear plastic from the hemp to turn into hemp plastic homes for the people that need shelters. I don't feel like typing it all out but I'm good for something. But you know Beef... you know. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 6, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I've never been crucified.
> 
> If God exists then I'm the Son of God... but if God doesn't exist then I'm just the illest Prophet.
> 
> ...


Even if somehow you were the leader of the world you can't make things happen just because you want them to, e.g. "giant space lasers".


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 6, 2013)

What are you trying to do to me Beef? Your making me think! Ahh, so we have a skeptic do we? 

What I mean by 'gut feeling' is that 'sense' that feeling that can only be explained as a 'gut feeling' because there are no adequate words to explain it otherwise. Women often call it 'womens intuition'. I think everyone has at some point acted on an instinct, a knowing, an intuition that cannot be adequately explained & were proved to be right. Ask them how they knew & they usually say 'I don't know, I just had a feeling'. Ask a women if a gut feeling or her intuition has ever been wrong. Most will say 'no', the remainder 'rarely'.
I was your typical male thinker. If I couldn't see it, touch it, smell it, hear it or rationalise it, then 'it' was shit. Left brain dominant. Now I realise that I indeed have a 'sixth sense' & it has never let me down. Every now & again I just have a strong sense of knowing, even when logic, common-sense & available info. contradict. It has saved me more than once.
I was a street kid at 15, knocking around the back streets & surrounding suburbs of the red-light district, Kings Cross. We got by by being runners [usually packages containing????] scoring pot for the 'fossils' & straights, getting by best we could. 
At 17, I was asked to set up a large 'arrangement'. It was a lucrative run, $200 profit for me was good money then. I was kicking on with mates at a tripping party after the drop-off so I had dropped a trip [don't know to this day what was in that blotter, it was a 24hour kick in the head that took up to 2-2 1/2hours to come on].
As I was walking through Hyde Park it was like I was walking into a wind of ill-intent. It felt like a physical force. I somehow 'knew' that I was heading into something nasty. I was debating the pros & cons when this 'internal dialogue' came to the conclusion that this could be done the next day, if nothing happens no harm done. This 'dialogue' happened in an instant. I remember smiling at the feeling of a weight being lifted as I returned the package as I had received them on tic & didn't want to be responsible for them over-night.
Went to the pub at the agreed time. Peter wasn't there but the feared 21 Division were with several under-cover defectives. 21 Division had such a reputation that so-called hard men would be heard spilling their guts crying like little girls as they were heading into the pig-sty. I had been set-up. If I was caught with the package I would have been up shit creek without the proverbial. None-the-less I was 'questioned' for two & a half hours, tripping of my face,sitting in a chair with one cop belting me from behind with a very large phone book [no separate A-K & L-Z back then.  ] & another standing in front of me punching me in the head. And a very large one lurking in the shadows not saying much, just intimidating by sheer presence.
If I had ignored that feeling as I walked through Hyde Park, my life would've been very different.
I will never adequately explain my experience so that others can understand 100%. It is something that one needs to experience him/herself. I could share dozens of similar experiences yet it would not really change anothers perspective. Our sixth-sense is subtle by nature, I can't ,nor do I wish to, convince others to change their perspective. It's like trying to explain how good sex is to a virgin. Can you find adequate words so they understand sex as completely as Errol Flynn?
We have all experienced a sense of knowing, a gut-feeling. Not all of us recognise it as the same thing. Years ago when others would say "How the hell did you know THAT???", I would usually shrug my shoulders & say "It must've been obvious."& give it no further consideration. I now have a very different perspective. 

I read your link & it was basically a 'what if' theory. With the berry bush analogy, it could be reasonably argued that one would very quickly learn to recognise the shape of it's leaves, it's basic structure knowing that plants that look the same will likely have fruit. Finding unripe fruit would reinforce this & also train the mind to remember. Apes have been observed remembering choice plants that are hidden from view from the rest of the troop & each time they pass that plant , the ape will pretend to pluck a thorn from it's foot as the rest pass by so they can access their stash. Apes. Pot is a good example, show me a stoner who can't spot a plant a mile away & I'll show you a smoker who's either ripped or just plain stupid. There's pleasure associated with the plant, an interest. It's not like we're consciously scanning for pot plants, it's a sub-conscious or instinctual thing, we just notice pot as if it's sticking out like dogs balls.

Ahh science. Science is a perspective. It shows us that an object can be many things depending on observation. The Sun can be viewed as light, as heat,as a frequency to name a few. A tribal Eskimo will view the sun differently than a Bedouin living in the Sahara. Based on their science, as they know it, the Sun is very different because they have different experience, yet they are both right according to their own experience.
I believe that science is another way of observing the Laws of Nature. Laws of Nature are also Spiritual Law. For e.g. Newtons 3rd law of motion states for every action there's an equal & opposite reaction. The Spiritual Law of Karma is the same thing. 
To me, there is proof in science of immortal existence of the soul - An energy cannot be created nor destroyed. Our soul is an energy.

Sorry, off topic, dreams. Yes aren't dreams just fascinating. Dreams fall under 3 categories.
1; The nightmare. A reflection of our fears, tensions, negative emotions expressed, or worse, unexpressed.
2; The jigsaw type dream. Unconnected seemingly random ideas. I believe this is our sub-conscious trying to communicate with us.
3; [your going to love this one] The astral travel dream. We have all dreamt of flying. It's common for kids, usually being chased by unseen 'bad man' snatching at their ankles. [Dozens of others & myself share this one]. This is the type of dream where you swear you had visited someone or a place. 
I have shared dreams with my twin brother when as kids we shared a room & later, with several girlfriends.
In one dream I was admiring a worked Holden panel van, that I'd seen before, as it drove past while I stood on the footpath across from the aquarium at Manly. Then I realised my girlfriend was there standing on the road when she said "Look, there's that car you like" I shook her awake to tell her to get off the road & when she annoyingly asked "What" I had awoken enough to feel stupid. As a young bloke I didn't believe in this "airy-fairy-girly" nonsense because it didn't fit with my reality & indoctrination. But it fit with hers & she recognised what had happened. She described that dream as I saw it exactly. As it didn't fit in with my restricted thinking at that time, I gave it no further thought.
I could give many many other examples but again, they're my experiences. No-one can take them away from me because it not only happened time & time again, but they were verified in detail by another person. But it's not that convincing to someone who cant relate.

What you say about some dreams coming true, others not, is interesting. I've experienced it many times when younger, not so much lately [usually sleep like a baby. Thank-you Bud God ] When they did come true it was usually the next day never more than 2. Mystics talk about 'probabilities' & 'possibilities' when referring to the future. Timelines. [This is the type of stuff that starts to hurt my head] What we do today dictates what happens tomorrow. What would have happened if out of greed or obstinance I ignored that strong feeling the night the cops got me? The repercussions would affect me to this day. It was a large package. And of course this makes sense. How different would life be if you choose to get married or stay single? Marry Mary instead of Jill? Finish college or drop-out? Have children or not? There are countless possibilities, fewer probabilities. Will Billy die soon? If he stops drinking it's possible, if he doesn't it's probable. Different timelines. So when someone dreams & it doesn't come true, they were simply looking down a different timeline, a different possibility.

'Serious studies' I do not have Beef  It is not my intent to change anyone elses point of view or perspective. If I can assist others to find their Truth then that's great if asked. If an individual chooses to seek Truth with an honest heart & an open mind, then he/she will find Truth according to their 'vibrational' level. There is Truth & there is higher Truth. 

Bit off topic Beef but have you heard how scientists say the math proves that there has to be not only other Universe, but an almost infinitesimal amount of other Universe [bugger, someones going to make me google that aren't they? Ahh solly no speaky inglish]
Sorry just realised how long this is & I'm not sure if I answered your question Beef. I've been in quite a bit of nerve pain recently & have had to up my dose of White Shark . I'm so ripped hahaha


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Oct 6, 2013)

what is a soul and how do you measure this so called energy ? surely to call something an energy you must of observed and measured it ? or otherwise i could make up my own , i could say its an energy that cant be destroyed or created .only certain people can feel its presence etc etc .


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 7, 2013)

As I've said before STH, I'm not here to convince anybody of anything, I'm just sharing my personal perspective. Take from it what you will or reject it as you see fit.


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 7, 2013)

GreyLord said:


> As I've said before STH, I'm not here to convince anybody of anything, I'm just sharing my personal perspective. Take from it what you will or reject it as you see fit.


That sort of attitude will prevent you from growing. If you never accept correction and avoid rudimentary scrutiny then you are really just rambling. You are being asked questions any candid mind should consider, don't avoid them with the "I don't expect to convince anyone" gambit. (especially when you wrap it in the guise of helping others find the truth)

Energy has a very precise definition in science. When we say energy can not be created or destroyed, we are talking about something very specific. If you can not detect or measure it, it is not energy. You are of course free to refer to your idea of the soul as "energy" so long as you understand that you are saying nothing scientifically meaningful, so it doesn't make sense to back it up with scientific laws. 

Confirmation bias is a well established and documented cognitive mechanism. It is not a "what if" notion. Since it appears that you do not yet understand confirmation bias, you have no way of ruling it out. What you've described could be a text book example.

Science is not a perspective, it is a process of discovery. It is a systematic method of carefully and thoroughly observing nature while using consistent logic to evaluate the results. It is the most efficient process we have in developing accurate beliefs about the nature of things. 

I have no problem with you wanting to express your ideas, but do not pretend they are backed up by science unless you are willing and able to back it up, with science. You are not helping others find truth, you are explaining the truth you have personally found through uncontrolled, sloppy and biased observation which you have not bothered to check for mistakes.


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 7, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> That sort of attitude will prevent you from growing. If you never accept correction and avoid rudimentary scrutiny then you are really just rambling. You are being asked questions any candid mind should consider, don't avoid them with the "I don't expect to convince anyone" gambit. (especially when you wrap it in the guise of helping others find the truth)
> 
> Energy has a very precise definition in science. When we say energy can not be created or destroyed, we are talking about something very specific. If you can not detect or measure it, it is not energy. You are of course free to refer to your idea of the soul as "energy" so long as you understand that you are saying nothing scientifically meaningful, so it doesn't make sense to back it up with scientific laws.
> 
> ...


So who died & made you god? I don't have to justify myself to anyone, especially not someone as arrogant as yourself. I certainly don't need correcting by those who have little clue.
You have no idea.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 7, 2013)

GreyLord said:


> What are you trying to do to me Beef? Your making me think! Ahh, so we have a skeptic do we?


I don't believe anything without good cause.




> What I mean by 'gut feeling' is that 'sense' that feeling that can only be explained as a 'gut feeling' because there are no adequate words to explain it otherwise. Women often call it 'womens intuition'. I think everyone has at some point acted on an instinct, a knowing, an intuition that cannot be adequately explained & were proved to be right. Ask them how they knew & they usually say 'I don't know, I just had a feeling'. Ask a women if a gut feeling or her intuition has ever been wrong. Most will say 'no', the remainder 'rarely'.


Your 'most will say' statement, isn't really proving anything other than what you _think_ they might say. If you really want to know if people have sixth senses, you need to test them under strict conditions. Not let people be their own tester and jury. 



> I was your typical male thinker. If I couldn't see it, touch it, smell it, hear it or rationalise it, then 'it' was shit. Left brain dominant. Now I realise that I indeed have a 'sixth sense' & it has never let me down. Every now & again I just have a strong sense of knowing, even when logic, common-sense & available info. contradict. It has saved me more than once.


I would love to see your sixth sense tested under strict conditions to check its validity. 



> I was a street kid at 15, knocking around the back streets & surrounding suburbs of the red-light district, Kings Cross. We got by by being runners [usually packages containing????] scoring pot for the 'fossils' & straights, getting by best we could.
> At 17, I was asked to set up a large 'arrangement'. It was a lucrative run, $200 profit for me was good money then. I was kicking on with mates at a tripping party after the drop-off so I had dropped a trip [don't know to this day what was in that blotter, it was a 24hour kick in the head that took up to 2-2 1/2hours to come on].
> As I was walking through Hyde Park it was like I was walking into a wind of ill-intent. It felt like a physical force. I somehow 'knew' that I was heading into something nasty. I was debating the pros & cons when this 'internal dialogue' came to the conclusion that this could be done the next day, if nothing happens no harm done. This 'dialogue' happened in an instant. I remember smiling at the feeling of a weight being lifted as I returned the package as I had received them on tic & didn't want to be responsible for them over-night.
> Went to the pub at the agreed time. Peter wasn't there but the feared 21 Division were with several under-cover defectives. 21 Division had such a reputation that so-called hard men would be heard spilling their guts crying like little girls as they were heading into the pig-sty. I had been set-up. If I was caught with the package I would have been up shit creek without the proverbial. None-the-less I was 'questioned' for two & a half hours, tripping of my face,sitting in a chair with one cop belting me from behind with a very large phone book [no separate A-K & L-Z back then.  ] & another standing in front of me punching me in the head. And a very large one lurking in the shadows not saying much, just intimidating by sheer presence.
> If I had ignored that feeling as I walked through Hyde Park, my life would've been very different.


You noticed something was off, it doesn't mean you have precognition. You have a sub-conscious which does all kinds of information processing you're not aware of.




> I will never adequately explain my experience so that others can understand 100%. It is something that one needs to experience him/herself.


Knowing what I know about how the brain works, and our evolutionary process I don't think you and I would share the same conclusions, even if we did share the same experience.



> I could share dozens of similar experiences yet it would not really change anothers perspective. Our sixth-sense is subtle by nature, I can't ,nor do I wish to, convince others to change their perspective. It's like trying to explain how good sex is to a virgin. Can you find adequate words so they understand sex as completely as Errol Flynn?
> We have all experienced a sense of knowing, a gut-feeling. Not all of us recognise it as the same thing. Years ago when others would say "How the hell did you know THAT???", I would usually shrug my shoulders & say "It must've been obvious."& give it no further consideration. I now have a very different perspective.






> I read your link & it was basically a 'what if' theory. With the berry bush analogy, it could be reasonably argued that one would very quickly learn to recognise the shape of it's leaves, it's basic structure knowing that plants that look the same will likely have fruit. Finding unripe fruit would reinforce this & also train the mind to remember.


That's not the point. The point is that regardless of how many times there are no berries on any bushes, the brain will still think along the lines of bushes=berries. When in fact it could mean bushes=berries about 10% of the time. Your brain doesn't remember the 90% misses, it only remembers the times you _did _find berries. Likewise, I know there are numerous times when you've had a gut feeling, or made a selection and were wrong, your brain just forgot about it. *That *my friend, is conformation bias.



> Apes have been observed remembering choice plants that are hidden from view from the rest of the troop & each time they pass that plant , the ape will pretend to pluck a thorn from it's foot as the rest pass by so they can access their stash. Apes. Pot is a good example, show me a stoner who can't spot a plant a mile away & I'll show you a smoker who's either ripped or just plain stupid. There's pleasure associated with the plant, an interest. It's not like we're consciously scanning for pot plants, it's a sub-conscious or instinctual thing, we just notice pot as if it's sticking out like dogs balls.


Sometimes a person might notice them, sometimes they don't. You would never know if you didn't notice them, right? The only way your explanation could describe a 'sixth sense' is if we knew where all the pot plants in a given area were, so we could verify if a persons 'intuition' was correct in locating them. Think of it this way, you're walking through the woods and find a pot plant, must be sixth sense right? But what if you only found one out of two-hundred plants? Without all of the information (how many total plants, how close to one another they are, etc. etc.) you can't accurately state that it would be a 'sixth' sense. To the person finding the plant it would seem remarkable, to an outside observer that knows where each of the two-hundred plants are located it looks like blind luck that you just happened to find one plant. Pretty unremarkable if you ask me!

There's a reasonable chance if you're in an area densely populated with pot plants that you will stumble upon one, but that says nothing about a sixth sense only that probability is pretty accurate most of the time. 



> Ahh science. Science is a perspective.


This is just completely wrong. Science is not a perspective. If science were a perspective, peer-review would be useless because everyone would get different findings (they don't, therefore it isn't).




> It shows us that an object can be many things depending on observation.


I disagree. Science doesn't tell us anything that isn't demonstrable.



> I believe that science is another way of observing the Laws of Nature.


I somewhat agree with this statement. Science observes, then makes a statement (hypothesis) about the observation they wish to test. After the testing they either confirm or deny their hypothesis and the processes starts all over again. 



> Laws of Nature are also Spiritual Law. For e.g. Newtons 3rd law of motion states for every action there's an equal & opposite reaction. The Spiritual Law of Karma is the same thing.


We can actually test newtons third law, that's *why *we call it a 'law'. I reject the idea of spiritual laws because they're not-demonstrable. For all I know, they're a complete load of bullshit made up by someone trying to extort money from spiritually-needy people. Until they can be tested, they're not laws. 




> To me, there is proof in science of immortal existence of the soul - An energy cannot be created nor destroyed. Our soul is an energy.


As Heis, already stated we know what energy is. It's demonstrable, the soul is not. Therefore, it's not energy. If the soul exists, it's particles are decidedly NOT energy. 



> Sorry, off topic, dreams. Yes aren't dreams just fascinating. Dreams fall under 3 categories.
> 1; The nightmare. A reflection of our fears, tensions, negative emotions expressed, or worse, unexpressed.
> 2; The jigsaw type dream. Unconnected seemingly random ideas. I believe this is our sub-conscious trying to communicate with us.
> 3; [your going to love this one] The astral travel dream. We have all dreamt of flying. It's common for kids, usually being chased by unseen 'bad man' snatching at their ankles. [Dozens of others & myself share this one]. This is the type of dream where you swear you had visited someone or a place.


I've shared those types of dreams with you, and others, but I don't attribute them to the same causes as you. For one, I don't see any evidence that the astral plane exists. I have several friends that swear they can 'spirit walk', but none of them can ever offer up any information that isn't easily accessible from the non-astral plane. I mean, come on; if the astral plane existed a person would be able to get new and exciting information, previously unavailable to those not on the astral plane. This has never happened. Ever.




> I have shared dreams with my twin brother when as kids we shared a room & later, with several girlfriends.
> In one dream I was admiring a worked Holden panel van, that I'd seen before, as it drove past while I stood on the footpath across from the aquarium at Manly. Then I realised my girlfriend was there standing on the road when she said "Look, there's that car you like" I shook her awake to tell her to get off the road & when she annoyingly asked "What" I had awoken enough to feel stupid. As a young bloke I didn't believe in this "airy-fairy-girly" nonsense because it didn't fit with my reality & indoctrination. But it fit with hers & she recognised what had happened. She described that dream as I saw it exactly. As it didn't fit in with my restricted thinking at that time, I gave it no further thought.
> I could give many many other examples but again, they're my experiences. No-one can take them away from me because it not only happened time & time again, but they were verified in detail by another person. But it's not that convincing to someone who cant relate.


And that seems to be the problem with the supernatural. It seems real to the person experiencing it, but completely non-demonstrable to anyone else. That's not proof, that's a 'revelation', proof is something you can show people.



> What you say about some dreams coming true, others not, is interesting. I've experienced it many times when younger, not so much lately [usually sleep like a baby. Thank-you Bud God ] When they did come true it was usually the next day never more than 2. Mystics talk about 'probabilities' & 'possibilities' when referring to the future. Timelines. [This is the type of stuff that starts to hurt my head] What we do today dictates what happens tomorrow. What would have happened if out of greed or obstinance I ignored that strong feeling the night the cops got me? The repercussions would affect me to this day. It was a large package. And of course this makes sense. How different would life be if you choose to get married or stay single? Marry Mary instead of Jill? Finish college or drop-out? Have children or not? There are countless possibilities, fewer probabilities. Will Billy die soon? If he stops drinking it's possible, if he doesn't it's probable. Different timelines. So when someone dreams & it doesn't come true, they were simply looking down a different timeline, a different possibility.


That sounds elegant and beautiful. It also has no basis in reality. 



> 'Serious studies' I do not have Beef  It is not my intent to change anyone elses point of view or perspective. If I can assist others to find their Truth then that's great if asked. If an individual chooses to seek Truth with an honest heart & an open mind, then he/she will find Truth according to their 'vibrational' level. There is Truth & there is higher Truth.


Please don't get all "Chopra" on me now... lol



> Bit off topic Beef but have you heard how scientists say the math proves that there has to be not only other Universe, but an almost infinitesimal amount of other Universe [bugger, someones going to make me google that aren't they? Ahh solly no speaky inglish]
> Sorry just realised how long this is & I'm not sure if I answered your question Beef. I've been in quite a bit of nerve pain recently & have had to up my dose of White Shark . I'm so ripped hahaha


There are many theories, the multiverse theory is just one of them.


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 7, 2013)

GreyLord said:


> So who died & made you god? I don't have to justify myself to anyone, especially not someone as arrogant as yourself. I certainly don't need correcting by those who have little clue.
> You have no idea.


At what point did I claim to be God? You seem to be using hyperbole and indignation to avoid the core of my message. I am sorry you find me arrogant, but you have misused numerous basic science terms while professing to know that science backs up your statements. You apparently feel entitled to speak with some authority on matters such as thermodynamics and openly dodge due diligence, some would say that is pretty arrogant. If you look you will see that none of us are asking you to justify yourself to us, we are pointing out that you have not justified what you say to yourself, not if you value genuine inquiry and intellectual honesty. You are using uncontrolled subjective experience to try and establish objective truths, and when contradictions are pointed out you push the information away. If these are the sort of values contained within your wisdom, I suppose it's a good thing you're not trying to convince anybody.


----------



## darrellduaner (Oct 7, 2013)

you know who's to blame for this right? Mr. Michio Kaku and Mr. Brian Greene. Oh yeah, and that damned what the bleep movie and those other ones too! and just for the record: I was let down the first time i had sex...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 8, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Even if somehow you were the leader of the world you can't make things happen just because you want them to, e.g. "giant space lasers".


If I were the King of the world, hypothetically of course, I could make a lot of things happen but it would have to be a collaborate worldly effort. There would be no way I could implement anything grand that I want to construct by Myself. Its just a big pipe dream right now because I doubt I ever will become the King of the world but I would be a benevolent King with lots of good intentions. 

I would try and provide enough incentive for the world to get onboard with My notions and concepts about the new world that I would like to build. It would be a process that would take at least many decades, if not centuries, to build. It would be so grand that it would be a never ending project that would employ the whole world for as long as we are stuck on this planet. So everyone able to work would have a job or two if they wanted. 

Maybe My prophecies to build this new earth will be "uncovered" when I die and then the commencing of the projects will start. I don't have a pulpit besides here on the world wide web, i.e. rollitup. I don't have influence at all because the people that I talk to don't know any "big wigs" and I don't know any "big wigs" either. I'm just a guy with the master plan for the future but people don't really care what I have to say. Even if people cared what I have to say, they couldn't do anything about it either because... 

But if I were the King of the world then it would be the best world ever. Here is the newest prophecy of Mine, aside from the solar lasers, Beef. Its bringing the ocean to the middle of the continents and towards the edges too. The land lock ocean or sea could be underground too and in more then one layer. On the top part of the ocean, above ground, there could be floating cities there too. And lets not forget about the underwater cites that could be in these land locked oceans too. It would be a type of water world. There would be plenty of seafood for people to eat there too, even harvest seafood from the underground oceans too.

I could make this planet dope! I just hope that one day someone very important will read what I have written on RIU and obey the instructions towards paradise. 

EDIT- But you're right, I cant make anyone do anything because if I could make everyone do something then I would make everyone read what I have written and let them think for their selves. 



darrellduaner said:


> and just for the record: I was let down the first time i had sex...


Why?

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 8, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I would try and provide enough incentive for the world to get onboard with My notions and concepts about the new world that I would like to build.


Regardless of your intentions, even a bunch of stoners on a pot forum can clearly see that your ideas won't work. People you would consider 'able to fulfill your dreams', e.g. engineers, CEO's, scientists, etc. wouldn't give you the time of day past your opening line of "Hi, my name is Georgie and I think I'm Christ."



> It would be a process that would take at least many decades, if not centuries, to build.


Or ever, because most of it's not fucking possible. 



> It would be so grand that it would be a never ending project that would employ the whole world for as long as we are stuck on this planet. So everyone able to work would have a job or two if they wanted.
> 
> Maybe My prophecies to build this new earth will be "uncovered" when I die and then the commencing of the projects will start. I don't have a pulpit besides here on the world wide web, i.e. rollitup. I don't have influence at all because the people that I talk to don't know any "big wigs" and I don't know any "big wigs" either. I'm just a guy with the master plan for the future but people don't really care what I have to say. Even if people cared what I have to say, they couldn't do anything about it either because...
> 
> But if I were the King of the world then it would be the best world ever. Here is the newest prophecy of Mine, aside from the solar lasers, Beef. Its bringing the ocean to the middle of the continents and towards the edges too. The land lock ocean or sea could be underground too and in more then one layer. On the top part of the ocean, above ground, there could be floating cities there too. And lets not forget about the underwater cites that could be in these land locked oceans too. It would be a type of water world. There would be plenty of seafood for people to eat there too, even harvest seafood from the underground oceans too.


Seriously, where the fuck do you get this shit from? Do you have any idea what type of impact bringing salt water that far inland would have on delicate ecosystems? Some trees and animals, now think about this, THEY DON'T LIKE SALT WATER. 



> I could make this planet dope! I just hope that one day someone very important will read what I have written on RIU and obey the instructions towards paradise.


You are on dope.



> EDIT- But you're right, I cant make anyone do anything because if I could make everyone do something then I would make everyone read what I have written and let them think for their selves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't convince a bunch of potheads let alone academics, or highly educated people.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 8, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Regardless of your intentions, even a bunch of stoners on a pot forum can clearly see that your ideas won't work. People you would consider 'able to fulfill your dreams', e.g. engineers, CEO's, scientists, etc. wouldn't give you the time of day past your opening line of "Hi, my name is Georgie and I think I'm Christ."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might be right. 

When I blog, I honestly don't have anything better to do with My time then talk about My grandiose dreams that are so (seemingly) unfathomably "impossible" that it would take a god to implement and fulfill My desires. But I have enough faith in Myself that I believe I'm doing good... good for the future, for a time when people are looking for ludicrous plans of a better world that may actually work with the proper technology and man power. My prophecies are predictions of what the future will be like. My prophecies are not blueprints on how to build all of these things today. I do believe all of these things could be built in the near future but it would take teams of scientists and engineers to figure out the implementation.

Have you ever head that "all things are possible"? I don't believe all things are possible but I believe the things I talk about are possible. If My prophecies are not possible now then they will be possible in the future. 

You can think of Me as a sci-fi prophet. The things I say sound like science fiction but in the future they will be mundane. All of My prophecies will one day come to pass because they are able to be made.

But I agree, its hard for people to take Me seriously when I talk the way I talk, and you may never understand but the future will understand Me if they remember Me. 

What I say is just the tip of the iceberg. Its going to get much more profound with many more details. I'm just the guy that made up the future for the future. And yes, most of it, I just made up. 

~PEACE~


----------



## darrellduaner (Oct 8, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Why?
> 
> ~PEACE~


i had very high expectations i guess. that and the insecurity. but mostly because i had become such a pro at whacking it; i knew what i liked and frankly, i did it better lol


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Oct 8, 2013)

Man you gonna love dis shiznat!

[video=youtube;Kppx4bzfAaE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kppx4bzfAaE[/video]


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey Nev did you even read what i wrote you, about playing some Four Swords or Mario Kart or some shit? Comon man, you need to get off this whole jesus kick and get a girlfriend.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 8, 2013)

darrellduaner said:


> i had very high expectations i guess. that and the insecurity. but mostly because i had become such a pro at whacking it; i knew what i liked and frankly, i did it better lol


You're funny!

The only reason why I ever masturbated is because I wasn't getting laid. 



Zaehet Strife said:


> Man you gonna love dis shiznat!
> 
> [video=youtube;Kppx4bzfAaE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kppx4bzfAaE[/video]


"That's cause Jesus Christ is my nigga." 

I like. Very funny!



Zaehet Strife said:


> Hey Nev did you even read what i wrote you, about playing some Four Swords or Mario Kart or some shit? Comon man, you need to get off this whole jesus kick and get a girlfriend.


Yeah, I read that post and I actually replied to it. The reply is on page 21 and its post # 203.

I don't play video games anymore... but I used to love playing Counter Strike. Counter Strike is a first person shooter, like Call of Duty, and its a PC game and its kind of an older game but I used to spent hours playing it in My house in Maine when I was like 21-23 years old. I used to play video games a lot when I was a kid and teenager though but Counter Strike is the best video game to play on the computer. 

You're right, I need to find a girlfriend. I'm not really looking to get in a relationship right now. I do love girls but they can be headaches too if the girl is crazy or whatever.

I'm not really obsessing over My Messiah complex right now because I'm preoccupied with friends. I only talk about My Christ complex on the internet because I wonder if there is someone important on here that I'm talking to that might have some influence or power or both. Currently, I really would like to be the King of the world so I could turn this world into a paradise for all of us. But who wouldn't want to be the King of the world, right? I highly doubt I'll ever be the King of the world so I'm just trying to leave a legacy now. 

I don't think I would talk on the internet much if it wasn't for My Messiah complex because I could just talk to other people. But I cant talk about My complex with people in person so I talk about My complex on the internet where I don't have to be stigmatized in person. 

You seem like a cool dude Zaehet and I appreciate your concern but I just need to get rich quick some how and then I would be a lot happier. Maybe I should sell My house and that would give Me some quick cash but then I wouldn't be a home owner and I would just blow the money. It sucks to pay taxes on a house that I don't even live in though. I like you Zaehet Strife.

~PEACE~


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Oct 8, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You seem like a cool dude Zaehet and I appreciate your concern but I just need to get rich quick some how and then I would be a lot happier. Maybe I should sell My house and that would give Me some quick cash but then I wouldn't be a home owner and I would just blow the money. It sucks to pay taxes on a house that I don't even live in though. I like you Zaehet Strife.
> 
> ~PEACE~


Bro, you live in the united states, if you have a job, you are required to pay taxes. It's what all of us have to do here, it sucks, but it's what we gotta do. I think you should do whatever makes you happy. Sell you your house, live in it. Doesn't matter. Do what makes you happy. Just try to realize and appreciate the social concept of what this is. We are human animals, all of us, trying to cope with what is, with what we have, what we don't have... everything. The only thing i can do is try to help, and it doesn't matter most of the time. When it comes to you Nev, all you gotta do bro, is just remember one thing... "you cannot be certain of anything" and when you come to realize that, only then, can you really appreciate everything...

I believe in you, not only you. but many, many others. We have to give up our fantastical thinking, our beliefs, in order to really take action, to help the world. Whether or not you are jesus, it doesn't matter dude, what matters is what YOU DO. Whether or not you sit behind your PC and say shit, or whether or not you take part in helping a homeless person, or work at a food kitchen. Just as long as you are helping, and not just fuckin sitting around waiting, that's what count's man.

I don't believe in religion, but i worked at a christian food kitchen for 4 months just because i wanted to help. We can all do that, but it takes a certain type of person... to help someone without expecting anything in return. 

You can be happy, you just gotta find it Nev. I'm no fucking priest, but maybe my advice can help. Let me know man.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 8, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Damn it, one of the mods merged My thread again. The beginning of this thread, before the merges, is an old thread and I thought it was dead and over with. Now I don't know what to do because this thread is like 3 threads merged into one.
> 
> For the record, I do appreciate all the mods here on RIU and I think they are wonderful guys. I appreciate the forums on rollitup and I guess forums need mods so its inevitable that mods are going to do what they do. I'm just a little disappointed because I wanted these to be separate threads but I think the mods want to keep all My Christ talk to just one thread. I understand.
> *
> EDIT- Now if someone comes across the thread, they will have to read until page 19 in order to get to the good stuff.* Bummer.


WHAT??? What good stuff? I've read every word and I still missed it, shit...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 8, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Bro, you live in the united states, if you have a job, you are required to pay taxes. It's what all of us have to do here, it sucks, but it's what we gotta do. I think you should do whatever makes you happy. Sell you your house, live in it. Doesn't matter. Do what makes you happy. Just try to realize and appreciate the social concept of what this is. We are human animals, all of us, trying to cope with what is, with what we have, what we don't have... everything. The only thing i can do is try to help, and it doesn't matter most of the time. When it comes to you Nev, all you gotta do bro, is just remember one thing... "you cannot be certain of anything" and when you come to realize that, only then, can you really appreciate everything...
> 
> I believe in you, not only you. but many, many others. We have to give up our fantastical thinking, our beliefs, in order to really take action, to help the world. Whether or not you are jesus, it doesn't matter dude, what matters is what YOU DO. Whether or not you sit behind your PC and say shit, or whether or not you take part in helping a homeless person, or work at a food kitchen. Just as long as you are helping, and not just fuckin sitting around waiting, that's what count's man.
> 
> ...


Here's some irony for you bro. I was living in a homeless shelter for like a month last winter even though I own a home. I just cant afford to live on My own, by Myself, right now on My income. 

EDIT- Like I said, I need more money to have a better life. I need to take action and find a good job that I can do and go get it but I'm a little lazy right now. If I had tons of money then I would be straight but I'm just getting by right now. Thanks for your advice though. 



tyler.durden said:


> WHAT??? What good stuff? I've read every word and I still missed it, shit...


Does someone pay you to undermine Me Tyler?

Its hard to tell if you're joking or not but I think you're joking in a serious way, if you know what I mean. You're really not impressed by Me but you like to joke about it too, is what I'm saying. 

I think I said some wonderful things. Sometimes I impress Myself. I don't see other people posit prophecies that are super cool like I do.

But you've seen it all Tyler. You've seen it all. 

EDIT- I commend you for reading all of My posts... Really! But what have you learned from Me?

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 8, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Here's some irony for you bro. I was living in a homeless shelter for like a month last winter even though I own a home. I just cant afford to live on My own, by Myself, right now on My income.
> 
> EDIT- Like I said, I need more money to have a better life. I need to take action and find a good job that I can do and go get it but I'm a little lazy right now. If I had tons of money then I would be straight but I'm just getting by right now. Thanks for your advice though.
> 
> ...


You're fucking crazy.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 9, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Does someone pay you to undermine Me Tyler?


Nope. It ain't about money. I just wanna make the world dance, forget about the finance...



> Its hard to tell if you're joking or not but I think you're joking in a serious way, if you know what I mean. You're really not impressed by Me but you like to joke about it too, is what I'm saying.


Dead on, I'm impressed...



> I think I said some wonderful things. Sometimes I impress Myself. I don't see other people posit prophecies that are super cool like I do.


For the zillionth time, they're not prophecies unless they come to pass. Yours are simply predictions, and 90% of them are retarded...



> But you've seen it all Tyler. You've seen it all.


I'm just getting started...



> EDIT- I commend you for reading all of My posts... Really! But what have you learned from Me?


It seems that we all yearn to feel important, to feel special. Some strive for greatness and and achieve it, legitimately fulfilling that need. Most don't even try. One thing I've learned from you is that if one has just the right combination of laziness, ignorance, mental illness, intellectual dishonesty, fear, anxiety, self-delusion, kindheartedness, and an internet connection, one can achieve feeling special without actually doing a goddamn thing...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 9, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> You're fucking crazy.


Maybe.



tyler.durden said:


> Nope. It ain't about money. I just wanna make the world dance, forget about the finance...


What beat would you like the world to dance to? Maybe you can play a youtube video? What's your favorite song?



tyler.durden said:


> Dead on, I'm impressed...


At least you're impressed with something now about Me. Haha, I gotcha.



tyler.durden said:


> For the zillionth time, they're not prophecies unless they come to pass. Yours are simply predictions, and 90% of them are retarded...


Here is the definition of prophecy.


proph·e·cy
[prof-uh-see] Show IPA 

noun, plural proph·e·cies. 
1. 
the foretelling or prediction of what is to come. 

2. 
something that is declared by a prophet, especially a divinely inspired prediction, instruction, or exhortation. 

3. 
a divinely inspired utterance or revelation: oracular prophecies. 

4. 
the action, function, or faculty of a prophet. 

I think My predictions fall into this category- "the foretelling or prediction of what is to come." I don't see your definition about "they're not prophecies unless they come to pass" anywhere here. Maybe you're just making shit up again?

You know that I have the sickest prophecies. I'm the only person that I know that has any prophecies for the future. My prophecies are all genuine and came directly from Me and that's why they are so crazy cool. 



tyler.durden said:


> I'm just getting started...


I have a lot to see too. But one day I will be dead so it won't matter what I have seen unless I can relay what I have seen into the future. That's where the internet comes into play. If it was just Me who has seen what I have been typing then it would make no difference at all, but I have a very very small audience to type to and relay what I have seen to you all on the world wide web. For that I thank God for the internet and thank you all for reading. Maybe I will be able to make a difference for the future and that's My mail goal... to make the world a better place for everyone but you know that by now Tyler. 



tyler.durden said:


> It seems that we all yearn to feel important, to feel special. Some strive for greatness and and achieve it, legitimately fulfilling that need. Most don't even try. One thing I've learned from you is that if one has just the right combination of laziness, ignorance, mental illness, intellectual dishonesty, fear, anxiety, self-delusion, kindheartedness, and an internet connection, one can achieve feeling special without actually doing a goddamn thing...


I agree with SOME of the things you say here but WHAT HAVE YOU LEARNED FROM ME? as far as My prophecies go. Not My character traits. 

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 9, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> What beat would you like the world to dance to? Maybe you can play a youtube video? What's your favorite song?


I was referring to Price Tag, catchy little diddy. My favorite non-classical tune is Forty Six and Two by Tool...



> Here is the definition of prophecy.
> 
> 
> proph·e·cy
> ...


You can't seem to grasp the crucial 'what is to come' part. If your stupid ideas came to pass, they could then be considered prophecies. Currently they are simply stupid ideas. When did I make shit up?



> You know that I have the sickest prophecies. I'm the only person that I know that has any prophecies for the future. My prophecies are all genuine and came directly from Me and that's why they are so crazy cool.


Most of the ideas you post are not original to you, you just thought they were good after reading about them and claim them as your own. Others that may be original are physically impossible (you wouldn't know that because of your ignorance), or really bad ideas...



> I agree with SOME of the things you say here but WHAT HAVE YOU LEARNED FROM ME? as far as My prophecies go. Not My character traits.


Nothing...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 9, 2013)

I've told you before and I will tell you again, I like you Tyler and I think you're a smart dude but sometimes you love to undermine Me for some reason. Could the reason be because you're an Atheist and I'm claiming to be Christ? 



tyler.durden said:


> I was referring to Price Tag, catchy little diddy. My favorite non-classical tune is Forty Six and Two by Tool...


I love Tool. They used to be My favorite band, now they are one of My all time favorite bands. I don't have a favorite song by Tool because there are so many good tunes they play.



tyler.durden said:


> You can't seem to grasp the crucial 'what is to come' part. If your stupid ideas came to pass, they could then be considered prophecies. Currently they are simply stupid ideas. When did I make shit up?


 You never showed Me where this definition of My predictions NEEDING to come to pass in order to be considered prophecies. If My prophecies did come to pass soon then that would take a miracle. My prophecies are so far out there that they most likely will not come to pass in My lifetime. But if I were the King of the world then I would commence on implementation right away and they would be self fulfilling prophecies because I would literally induce them to come to pass.

You're making shit up about your definition of what a prophecy is. You say that the prediction NEEDS to come to pass in order for it to be considered a true prophecy. Where do you deduct that from? Where is your definition for your alleged interpretation of the word prophecy?

I haven't read you making shit up other then this instance. 



tyler.durden said:


> Most of the ideas you post are not original to you, you just thought they were good after reading about them and claim them as your own. Others that may be original are physically impossible (you wouldn't know that because of your ignorance), or really bad ideas...


My prophecies are totally original or I wouldn't be implying that they are My own prophecies. I have not read them anywhere besides what I have posted. Some of them I did learn from somewhere, like the pyramid cities. But all of My other prophecies are just taking what I have learned and making those ideas into something that no one has ever thought of, like learning about how tunnel boring machines can create hole underground and coming up with the idea of blowing the world up with underground cities. Another example is learning that hemp can produce plastic and then My idea was filling up the oceans with clear plastic hemp cities. 

Can you tell Me one prophecy of Mine that will be impossible for the distant future!



tyler.durden said:


> Nothing...


You didn't learn anything from Me from the following post?

The following is My prophecies written down for you all to read. I know that this is a lot to read but its a lot of good information. The following is a copy and paste job so if you read it already then you don't need to read it again but its good stuff that I have prophesied on My own. 

Not all of My prophecies for the future are original, like the mirrors in space around a star. I saw a youtube video, I believe, of that idea but it in the video they were saying that the aliens might use the mirrors in space to power their space ships. It was My idea to use the mirrors in space around our sun to grow bigger crops and to use it as a sort of climate control for the world. If there were enough mirrors in space around our sun then it would be real easy to make a colder climate warmer with increased sunlight. 

My first big "prophecy" was blowing the world up with underground cities all around the planet. Underground cities are real, the government has some I believe, and it would be easy enough to implement with the proper tools. I came up with this "prophecy" in about 2008. I'm not adept at growing the world bigger with underground cities but its a cool notion. Once again, underground cities are not a new idea but blowing the whole world up with underground cites is a "prophecy" of Mine. Its very grandiose but how many more homes would that supply for the people of the world?

My next big "prophecy" that I came up with was underwater cities all across the globe. I was actually in prison when I first thought about this one. This happened in 2009. I was in prison for fighting with My dad and I saw on TV a picture of an oil rig or platform on the ocean. The camera than went under the water and it looked like there were little houses on the bottom of the ocean floor. I thought "what a wonderful idea to live underwater". That's the same day I saw the undulating clouds in the sky, you know, 1 of the 5 signs I saw in the clouds in 2009. Than I started to build on that idea and I thought it would be a wonderful notion to use clear hemp plastic to build these underwater cites. I would just grow as much hemp as possible to harvest the plastic from it to build more underwater cites. And later I thought that it would also be a good idea to grow hemp underwater too in order to produce more plastic for whatever. But you could virtually grow anything underwater with the proper equipment. And you know what they say, that 70% of the world is covered in water so how much virgin real estate is there underwater? Maybe there are underwater shelters or bases somewhere in the world, so this notion would also be considered not original. 

I watched the following video with My brother in like 2009 or 2010, he showed Me the video but I thought how good of an idea would it be to build these pyramid cities all across the globe? If one of these can be build, than why not build a million of them? I couldn't find the rest of the video on youtube but this is the video that I did find about what I'm talking about. If I could find the rest of the video then I think it would say that 1 million people can live and work in the pyramid city. 

[youtube]wRsp6DhxLDU[/youtube]

Later on I also thought of building cites floating on top of the ocean. How many mansions could you build that way too?

I also thought, later on, that if you can build cites underwater and you can build cities underground then why cant you build cities under the ocean floor? How much real estate could there be under the thousands of feet of rock under the ocean floor?

And I believe the last place I thought to build cites was in the mountains. Like using either tunnel boring machines or nuclear powered lasers to carve through the mountain rock. 

Also, I'm sure when technology advances, we will live in space too. Maybe on the moon or mars or a space station or whatnot. 

So as you can tell, I'm totally unoriginal but My heart is in the right spot. Maybe I'm not the best Prophet but I see Myself as a Prophet. 

If you just want to be a scoffer than that's why you are- a scoffer. I know you like to debate, and I like debating with you Tyler but just don't undermine Me because I may not be the smartest person in the world, but I do have a heart of gold and I try and respect everyone and I expect respect back. Thanks!

EDIT- I would also get rid of most batteries by using fuel cells and liquid hydrogen as a replacement. I would also get rid of fossil fuels by replacing most of it with nuclear power plants that convert ocean water into liquid hydrogen to fuel most any need. I would also build billions of SPACE JETS (its a term that I coined) that would fly through the air, fly through space and also soar underwater. But I don't see a way that I could do all these things unless I become the King of the world. And I doubt that will ever happen but maybe when I die, someone will recognize Me for Who I am; And I believe that I'm the Prophet of this Age. 


I forgot to mention two other "prophecies" of Mine. 

The first "prophecy" is collecting asteroids and comets from the asteroid belt to form new planets and moons to colonize. I would use big SPACE JETS in order to collect the asteroids and comets, and I would send up millions of SPACE JETS in order to expedite the job of forming new planets and moons to colonize. I'm sure someone somewhere has thought about collecting asteroids in order to make planets but I thought of it all by Myself, without any help. So I'm sure its not a prophecy to you but its a prophecy to Me. 

Another "prophecy" of Mine is making ocean canals all across the globe, maybe every 100 miles or so. You read a post that I was talking about this Tyler. But I would use nuclear powered lasers to carve out the land into channels so that ocean water can flow. Why drive hours to the beach when you can bring the beach to you? (that's if you don't live on the coast). I think its a great idea that I came up with. But they can already build canals so to you I'm sure its not a novel prophecy to you but who do you know that thought of building a mile wide canal every 100 miles or so using nuclear powered lasers?

I've learned that whatever I say, I'm not going to convince you of anything Tyler, and other skeptics on here, but these are My prophecies. I'm sure every prophecy of Mine has been thought of by someone somewhere but they were My creations that I thought of on My own. I don't know what your definition of prophecy is to you but these are definitely prophecies for the future. Now the question you ask is whether they are original or not? Like I said, I'm sure someone somewhere has thought of all these things but they came from Me without any help, basically they were novel to Me. I thought of these things on My own without any help. So I consider Myself the Prophet of this new Age. 

So it depends on what your definition of original is. And it depends on your definition of prophecy. Like I said, they were original to Me and these are definitely prophetic. I'm predicting the future from ideas that were original to Me.

EDIT- I think I deserve some kind of credit for coming up with all these things on My own. Basically for all of My prophecies I went from a little idea to a much grander idea. Lets see what the definition of prophecy is. 


proph·e·cy
[prof-uh-see] Show IPA 

noun, plural proph·e·cies. 
1. 
the foretelling or prediction of what is to come. 

2. 
something that is declared by a prophet, especially a divinely inspired prediction, instruction, or exhortation. 

3. 
a divinely inspired utterance or revelation: oracular prophecies. 

4. 
the action, function, or faculty of a prophet. 




Nowhere here does it say that a prophecy has to be original at all. Its simply a prediction of what is to come. So by definition, I'm a Prophet because I'm one that is foretelling the future. I guess all of My prophecies might have been thought of by someone somewhere at some point in time but they were all original to Me and I believe that's what matters.

EDIT- And how can I forget one of My most coolest prophecies? The ONLINE GOVERNMENT! This idea was original to Me too back in 2009 when I was in a state hospital (after I got out of prison) for 5 months. I was in the hospital and I was thinking "If I'm going to be the King of the world, how would I rule My government?" And then I thought of the ONLINE GOVERNMENT where the people can do all the voting by their self on the internet. This would give all the power to the people besides the checks and balances. Candidly, you could vote on all of the laws from your laptop, tablet, smart phone or any device that you are connected to the internet. Once again, I'm sure someone somewhere has thought of this but it was novel to Me and its another prophecy of Mine!

I saw a video somewhere, maybe it was youtube, that said that the aliens were using mirrors in the sky, around a star, to power their space ships. 

I was thinking how good of an idea that would be to change the climate of colder regions of the world into tropical paradises or even just warmer. And using mirrors in the sky would be great for growing bigger crops for farms and whatnot. 

If you need more light than just put mirrors in space, around a star, and direct it to where its needed. I'm sure it would be relatively cheap too to operate because once the mirrors are in space around a star then little energy would be needed to move the mirrors once they're floating in space. 

Its just a thought, and I'm sure there could be many more uses for the mirrors in space besides what I have said.

I would actually take the orbits out of the planets and just have them rotate in place if its possible. You would be able to fit way more planets around a star if you just had them spin in place. The only challenge is controlling the seasons. But if you had giant nuclear powered rockets to move them back and forth, for the seasons, than it could be done. I'm sure you could fit hundreds of planets and moons around a star this way. 

If it could be done, I think it would be a great idea. I just have never heard of this from anyone besides Myself so I don't know if its doable. 

I also have a plan to turn any desert into a paradise. This is what I would do. 

 I would use My SOLAR LASER to carve out ocean canals across all of the continents, including the desert. So there would be an ocean channel every hundred miles or so. The ocean canals would be a source of salt water. I would then build the biggest distilleries the world has ever seen to convert the salt water into fresh water. These said distilleries could supply all of the worlds fresh water needs, and these could be implemented all across the globe too. Next I would turn as much sand into Rockwool, as needed. I would make the Rockwool "mats" about 100 feet high, or more and as large as possible, but it still would need to be put into place. I'm thinking the Rockwool "mats" could be the size of a football field or bigger and 100 feet thick. 

These Rockwool "mats" could cover any desert and provide a perfect growing medium for any plant that I can think of. So its the combination of the SOLAR LASER to cut the ocean canals, the distilleries to convert the ocean water into fresh water and the Rockwool "mats" for the growing medium, to provide the perfect habitat for just about any plant. Then all you would need is organic fertilizer to feed the plants. 

But whos to say that the Rockwool mats have to only be 100 feet tall? They could possibly be 1,000 feet tall if you really wanted to go overboard. 

I would also use Rockwool mats to grow underground too. They could be maybe 10 feet tall, more or less for the underground but it still would be growing organic hydroponics underground to feed the world too. I think that if we did these things then there would be enough food to feed over 1 trillion people. But who knows, it could feed more people then that. All I know is that there is plenty of space to grow food and thanks to hydroponics, you can grow virtually anywhere. 

These are just some of the prophecies that I have. Candidly, My goal is to create a paradise for the world where there is no shortage of necessities. I'm sure that once the world wakes up from its stupor that these things will become a reality!

EDIT- You could build thousands of floors of farms underneath the Rockwool farms on top. I would use nuclear fusion power plants to bring the energy to the underground farms where artificial light is needed! 

MYT engine 1

[youtube]wPc06A8FwN8[/youtube]

MYT engine 2

[youtube]vfjAqxVineQ[/youtube]

MYT engine 3

[youtube]kARq0mUcXu0[/youtube]




I would also grow lots of HEMP in these farms too. The hemp seed gives a lot of oil to make biodiesel too. I would grow enough hemp in these said farms to make hemp biodiesel almost free; at most maybe 10 cents a gallon for premium hemp biodiesel. Plus these MYT engines can get around 150 miles per gallon off of biodiesel so you could basically have free fuel for transportation. 

The hemp seed also contains lots of protein that's good for people to consume. It could definitely supplement any persons diet that wants a quality protein source. I'm sure you could even bake with it and integrate it into most foods. I know now that there are hemp protein shakes for body builders to consume. 

If we grew as much hemp that I want to then there would also be enough fiber to turn into clothes that could dress the world. The hemp would be so abundant that clothes would virtually be free too. Everyone would have a wardrobe fit for a king or queen because it would be so cheap, if not free. Hemp makes very soft and durable clothes too. 

I would also grow the hemp to make clear plastics to build My UNDERWATER CITIES too. But not only could the clear hemp plastic be made to build homes, it could also be used any place that regular plastic is used today, where there are million of applications for plastic. 

In regards to using SOLAR LASERS to build ocean canals all across the continents, I wouldn't mess with the fresh water supplies like lakes, rivers or streams. I would simply channel the ocean canals underneath the said lakes, rivers or streams so that we don't mess up the natural habitat. This would be easy enough to do with the proper equipment. 

My Name is George Manuel Oliveira. George means Farmer. My whole Name, George Manuel Oliveira means Farmer God is with us, OLIVE TREE! Go look up Revelation 3:12 and Romans 11:16-26. In Revelation 3:12 Jesus says "And I will write on him My NEW NAME!" And in Romans 11:16-26 It talks many times about the OLIVE TREE! If you don't believe Me then go look it up yourself. 


~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 9, 2013)

Fucking TLDR, dude. Skimmed it, it's the same tired, crazy shit. Learn to read and understand what you post - 

*noun, plural proph·e·cies. 
1. 
the foretelling or prediction of what is to come. *

You posted the definition. A prophecy is a prediction of what is to come. If the prediction doesn't come true, the prediction cannot be considered a prophecy. Now stay with me here George, focus - how can we know what predictions will come true until they happen? If your predictions haven't come true, how do you know they will? Can you tell the future? A prophecy can only be recognized in retrospect. Please spend a few minutes on this logic, and if you need some help, call your mom...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 9, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Fucking TLDR, dude. Skimmed it, it's the same tired, crazy shit. Learn to read and understand what you post -
> 
> *noun, plural proph·e·cies.
> 1.
> ...


I must be stupid or something (no comment needed Tyler) but I still don't see anywhere that a prediction needs to come to pass in order for it to be a prophecy. 

I'm going to agree to disagree here. I'm still going to say that I have prophecies for the future because it just sounds better then saying "predictions" but I believe I'm a Prophet anyways so what. 

You should really read My last post, the part about My prophecies if you have free time. Especially if your going to knock My prophecies and saying all kinds of things about them. YOU SHOULD LEARN TO READ! It wont kill you, I promise. 

But trust Me, My predictions will come to pass and then according to YOU they will officially be prophecies. There is only a seemingly infinite amount of time for My prophecies to come true. Just because they might be impossible to this generation, it doesn't mean they will be impossible for the future generations. 

I think your logic is flawed in this case Tyler. Your a smart guy, I'm sure you will understand. 

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 9, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I must be stupid or something (no comment needed Tyler) but I still don't see anywhere that a prediction needs to come to pass in order for it to be a prophecy.
> 
> I'm going to agree to disagree here. I'm still going to say that I have prophecies for the future because it just sounds better then saying "predictions" but I believe I'm a Prophet anyways so what.
> 
> ...


You know what, George? I think that you are right, and I am wrong about this one. I've been looking up other sources of the definition, and it appears that I really didn't know what the word prophecy meant - 


 

 
proph·e·cy (pr




f








-s




)_n._ _pl._ *proph·e·cies* (-s




z) *1. **a. * An inspired utterance of a prophet, viewed as a revelation of divine will.
*b. * A prediction of the future, made under divine inspiration.
*c. * Such an inspired message or prediction transmitted orally or in writing.

*2. * The vocation or condition of a prophet.
*3. * A prediction.

[HR][/HR]


I was under the impression that a prophecy had to actually come into reality, but it seems that is synonymous with prediction, as you said. So, have at your prophecies as I now know they are no different than any ridiculous prediction. You asked what I've learned from you? This definition, thanks...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 9, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> You know what, George? I think that you are right, and I am wrong about this one. I've been looking up other sources of the definition, and it appears that I really didn't know what the word prophecy meant -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its ok... I still think you're a cool dude Tyler.

You live and you learn. Everyone makes mistakes. 

EDIT- I'm sorry I was hard on you. I make mistakes all the time as you guys know. You ARE human after all like the rest of us. 

~PEACE~


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 9, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> The real question is were your correct guesses anything more than lucky guesses? We wouldn't know unless you kept track of every time you made a guess, wrote down if it was right or wrong, then worked out the probabilities.
> 
> Humans have conformation biases, meaning they tend to forget the 'misses' and remember the 'hits', giving them this idea that they might be psychic.
> 
> ...


Ummm....sorry, was my humour lost on you? My comments were intended to be amusing 

I understand that some have "conformation bias", it just boils down to the awareness of the individual. 

A good example of conformation bias is seen in many gamblers. When they have a big win they'll always say that they're 'in front', ignoring or forgetting their losses.


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 9, 2013)

[youtube]dMIYwPH00iQ?t[/youtube]

40m 15s


----------



## ILoveYouSweetLeaf (Oct 9, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm not asking what would make Jesus cool with you because Jesus is dead as far as I know.
> 
> I'm asking what would make THE FUTURE Christ cool with you? The Christ that is supposed to be coming and "save the world". The "Second" Coming.
> 
> ...


what would make the future Christ cool with me?
hmm maybe not having a father (god) letting babies get raped.
not letting woman get raped.
not letting men get raped.
not having god declare the raped must marry the rapist to not dishonor god.
maybe not advocating rape in the bible.
not letting murders happen.
not letting genocide happen.
not advocating murder or genocide in the bible.
not being prejudice against me or the rest of the whole human species because adam and eve did wrong thousands of years ago. 
(whats the difference between a KKK piece of shit hating all blacks because ONE black man robbed him once and god doing this?)
speaking of prejudice, its kinda unfair to give ancient people the experience of actually meeting jesus, and judging modern people just as harshly but
denying them the same advantage of meeting a savior, and only give them some contradictory book written thousands of years ago. 
not judging me to hell for not believing a ridiculous book that makes no logical sense and contradicts itself HUNDREDS of times.
not judging me to hell for not believing said crap book AND not even providing any evidence contrary to said crap book.
hell I could think of a whole bunch more if I had the time.

from what I have seen, a vast majority of the believers have never read the bible themselves and or only get read the parts of the bible that are the "happy" parts. Most are to afraid to question they're own faith for fear of upsetting the number one absentee father of all time. as an example Any "father" with ultimate power who can watch one of his daughters get gang raped and a metal rod inserted in her and have her intestines get ripped out as what happened in India or anything like that (concentration camps) is a monster beyond imagination. It astounds me that anyone in their right mind can say this being is good. But its free will you say? so if your a father and your daughter goes out drinking and gets in a bad situation were she will get hurt really bad, you would not stop it because SHE choose to go out that night against your will? Believers will read this and it will go over their head.
they by order of their god ordered not to think.


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 10, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> I don't believe anything without good cause.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So in other words you disagree.

Do you believe in absolutes Beef? That things are either black or white? That there is a rational explanation for everything? I once hoped that that was the case, it somehow made my world seem safer. Experience has proved otherwise. 

You don't believe in anything without good cause? Neither do I.

Proving intuition under strict conditions? What, the word of your female relatives & friends isn't good enough for you? A person either had precognition of an event that eventuated or not. I trust the word of my female relatives & friends. It's like a younger friend of a friend whose arguments sound familiar, who I asked "Brett do you think I just make stuff up to further my position?" I mean, why would rational, sane, honest people lie about their experience?

Science is infallible, is that what your saying?Science taught the Earth is the centre of the Universe based on their observation. From ancient Greece until the 17th century, science believed that the liver circulated blood & the heart circulated 'vital-spirit'. There were no germs until the 19th century, infection was caused by 'bad air'. They observed wrong. People accepted these observations from others because 'It's science so it must be true'.

So you don't see 'cause & affect' in your life? Reap as you sow? Put out bad vibes & get bad vibes back, put out good vibes & get good vibes back, as an old hippy friend liked to say. That's karma.

Again,I said there's proof enough for me to prove the souls an energy. I no-doubt need less proof than others because I believe we are a spirit having a physical experience. 
How do you know the soul is undemonstrative? Protons & neutrons, for instance, weren't observed until the required apparatus was designed & built. Science said there was nothing smaller than an atom, science was wrong. Germs didn't exist until someone went looking for them. Infection was caused by 'bad-air' according to science.



"Proof" re; supernatural? Experience has proved that there is more to this Universe than what I can see or touch. [As Sheldon points out, we cannot see sub-atomic particles but we know they exist.] My experience is my personal experience, I did not ignore that experience just because it didn't fit-in with my then beliefs. My beliefs are not dependent on others approval nor do I have a need to prove anything to anyone. If you disagree then you disagree. 

The astral plane is not separate from our reality. They say there are 7 'planes' [reflected by our endocrine system] that constitute our reality. Some are more dense than others. 
I've heard many stories over the years. The one that sticks in my mind though was this Christian guy who was middle-aged, who'd had "the most vivid, the most real" experience. He dreamt that he'd gone to Paris. He ate at a restaurant away from the tourist spots but swore he could find the restaurant if he went to France. He had the dream when 21 & it became a bit of an obsession. 10 years later he went to France, found the restaurant, ate there, was served by the same waiter as in the dream, every detail he remembered from the dream was identical. Instead of putting his mind to rest it created more questions that couldn't be answered by his religious beliefs. He had no answers but believes he experienced this for a reason, to be shown that more things exist than he realised. Regardless of what others think, his experience showed that he had "traveled into the future" while he slept.
How do you know that '"new & exciting information" has never been accessed from the astral plane? Many artists, scientists, writers have attributed receiving ideas & solving problems through their dreams. 

I have witnessed evidence of poltergeist activity in the presence of 2 others. I've experienced validation from others many times. Phenomena is usually witnessed by individuals but common experience isn't rare. And yes it is a revelation for the individual, that's what I'm saying, certain things have been revealed to me over time that have changed my beliefs & perspectives.

"...elegant & beautiful". Thank you.

Chopra? Yeah I don't know what to make of him.

Yes, the multiverse is a theory, one that I believe to be true. The theory is based on mathematics, science. Are you now arguing that science is wrong?


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 10, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> At what point did I claim to be God? You seem to be using hyperbole and indignation to avoid the core of my message. I am sorry you find me arrogant, but you have misused numerous basic science terms while professing to know that science backs up your statements. You apparently feel entitled to speak with some authority on matters such as thermodynamics and openly dodge due diligence, some would say that is pretty arrogant. If you look you will see that none of us are asking you to justify yourself to us, we are pointing out that you have not justified what you say to yourself, not if you value genuine inquiry and intellectual honesty. You are using uncontrolled subjective experience to try and establish objective truths, and when contradictions are pointed out you push the information away. If these are the sort of values contained within your wisdom, I suppose it's a good thing you're not trying to convince anybody.


It's called dry humour. Don't you have that where you originate? German huh? 
Where did I say anything about thermodynamics? "...genuine inquiry & intellectual honesty." ??/ You don't even know me, you do not know what I know Adolph, yet your some sort of authority on me & my beliefs? Who the fuck are you? Who made you my judge? I never said I was an authority on anything. You make no sense just using fancy catch phrases, "....openly dodge due diligence." You don't ask a direct question. You just write a load of judgmental nonsense demanding I explain myself.[So your Christian huh?] to which you get a heap of 'likes', for what? Writing drivel? I don't care to discuss a single thing with you Hanz. Go & annoy someone else 

Did you read what Beefbisquit wrote? Disagrees with me, might even think I'm a fruit-loop, yet he remains polite & respectful. Thank-you Beef. 

If you have a direct question then ask.


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 10, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> [youtube]dMIYwPH00iQ?t[/youtube]
> 
> 40m 15s


Knew it, just knew it. A born-again.


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 10, 2013)

GreyLord said:


> It's called dry humour. Don't you have that where you originate? German huh?
> Where did I say anything about thermodynamics? "...genuine inquiry & intellectual honesty." ??/ You don't even know me, you do not know what I know Adolph, yet your some sort of authority on me & my beliefs? Who the fuck are you? Who made you my judge? I never said I was an authority on anything. You make no sense just using fancy catch phrases, "....openly dodge due diligence." You don't ask a direct question. You just write a load of judgmental nonsense demanding I explain myself.[So your Christian huh?] to which you get a heap of 'likes', for what? Writing drivel? I don't care to discuss a single thing with you Hanz. Go & annoy someone else
> 
> Did you read what Beefbisquit wrote? Disagrees with me, might even think I'm a fruit-loop, yet he remains polite & respectful. Thank-you Beef.
> ...



I am not German nor Christian, I am an American and atheist. I do not know you, I am responding to your words and conduct. When you speak of energy, you are speaking of thermodynamics. When you cite laws of thermodynamics to back up your claims, you are attempting to speak with some authority. When you dismiss correction by claiming you aren't trying to convince anyone, you are avoiding due diligence. 

As I said before, I have no problem with you expressing and discussing your ideas here, but if you want to pretend they are grounded in science then you should expect to be corrected. When you arrogantly shroud it all in the guise of helping others find truth, you shouldn't expect humility in return. I have not called you any names nor assigned you any labels, yet you have referred to me as Adolph and a born again Christian, all while claiming I am the one who judges and disrespects. Contradictions such as that come from the desperate urge to push criticism away. Rather than responding to my tone, or responding at all, simply update your knowledge and adjust your beliefs accordingly, or admit that they are based entirely on faith and personal revelations and stop the duplicitous claim that they are scientifically meaningful.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 10, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> I am not German nor Christian, I am an American and atheist. I do not know you, I am responding to your words and conduct. When you speak of energy, you are speaking of thermodynamics. When you cite laws of thermodynamics to back up your claims, you are attempting to speak with some authority. When you dismiss correction by claiming you aren't trying to convince anyone, you are avoiding due diligence.
> 
> As I said before, I have no problem with you expressing and discussing your ideas here, but if you want to pretend they are grounded in science then you should expect to be corrected. When you arrogantly shroud it all in the guise of helping others find truth, you shouldn't expect humility in return. I have not called you any names nor assigned you any labels, yet you have referred to me as Adolph and a born again Christian, all while claiming I am the one who judges and disrespects. Contradictions such as that come from the desperate urge to push criticism away. Rather than responding to my tone, or responding at all, simply update your knowledge and adjust your beliefs accordingly, or admit that they are based entirely on faith and personal revelations and stop the duplicitous claim that they are scientifically meaningful.


Good to have you back, Heis! Missed you, bro...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 10, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> [youtube]dMIYwPH00iQ?t[/youtube]
> 
> 40m 15s


Heisenberg, your video isn't working for Me. I was hoping to watch it. Maybe you can find a similar video or summarize what the video was about... No?

EDIT- Heisenberg, I think you deleted My thread about the aliens. Some mod did for sure. I thought you said we could start a different thread about aliens since you closed the last one?

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 10, 2013)

GreyLord said:


> So in other words you disagree.


Pretty much. 



> Do you believe in absolutes Beef? That things are either black or white? That there is a rational explanation for everything? I once hoped that that was the case, it somehow made my world seem safer. Experience has proved otherwise.


I believe that beyond how humans perceive things, there is an objective truth to everything. One person might see a colour as an organgish/red, another might see a reddish/orange, but beyond both of their perceptions there is an actual truth that is independent of the people perceiving it. 



> You don't believe in anything without good cause? Neither do I.


I need to see evidence. The type that's demonstrable to anyone that wants to see it, in order to start a belief. 



> Proving intuition under strict conditions? What, the word of your female relatives & friends isn't good enough for you?


No, it's not. I understand how magical thinking penetrates people minds. There have been hundreds if not thousands of controlled experiments, where people who think they have some sort of 'power' to find people, or items, or water, or god knows what else; and every single time the people are astounded that they have no abilities. They believe with such vigor that they're special, and when double-blind testing shows the complete opposite of what they were expecting, a lot of them *still *believe they're special and that they possess 'powers' despite their "abilities" being nothing more than random chance.



> A person either had precognition of an event that eventuated or not.


Correct, but the frequency and accuracy in which they can predict is what matters. Anyone can throw out random guesses and get some right. It takes a consistency, and accuracy that has not yet been seen 



> I trust the word of my female relatives & friends.


And that's why I believe I have a higher requirement for evidence than you.



> It's like a younger friend of a friend whose arguments sound familiar, who I asked "Brett do you think I just make stuff up to further my position?" I mean, why would rational, sane, honest people lie about their experience?


I don't believe you're making anything up at all. I just think you're wrong in your belief. The way you're assessing the probability of these events happening is at the very least incredibly unreliable. 



> Science is infallible, is that what your saying?


No. Science as we know it, is really a modern thing. What I'm saying is science is the best way of determining what's is true and what's not when it comes to the natural world. It's also self-correcting. If anyone can prove something in science incorrect they stand to gain notoriety, fame, and most likely fortune. 



> Science taught the Earth is the centre of the Universe based on their observation.


Not really. It was science that corrected the idea that the world was flat, actually. There was no reason to think the world was roundish because no one had anyway of testing it. 




> From ancient Greece until the 17th century, science believed that the liver circulated blood & the heart circulated 'vital-spirit'. There were no germs until the 19th century, infection was caused by 'bad air'. They observed wrong. People accepted these observations from others because 'It's science so it must be true'.


Modern science is only a few hundred years old. 



> So you don't see 'cause & affect' in your life? Reap as you sow? Put out bad vibes & get bad vibes back, put out good vibes & get good vibes back, as an old hippy friend liked to say. That's karma.


I don't believe in Karma. I know cause and effect occurs, but not in the way I assume you're imagining. People reciprocate emotions, there's nothing magical or mystical about it. I was a car salesmen, and it's one of the best tricks in the book. Reciprocation. 



> Again,I said there's proof enough for me to prove the souls an energy. I no-doubt need less proof than others because I believe we are a spirit having a physical experience.
> How do you know the soul is undemonstrative? Protons & neutrons, for instance, weren't observed until the required apparatus was designed & built. Science said there was nothing smaller than an atom, science was wrong. Germs didn't exist until someone went looking for them. Infection was caused by 'bad-air' according to science.


You can't, and I mean, _*cannot *_prove that souls are energy. We already know what energy is, it's exceptionally well documented. I've yet to see *any* evidence to suggest souls exist. Literally zero. Zilch. Nadda. There's always an explanation that makes less assumptions and has a more natural cause.





> "Proof" re; supernatural? Experience has proved that there is more to this Universe than what I can see or touch. [As Sheldon points out, we cannot see sub-atomic particles but we know they exist.]


 Don't confuse "unable to see and touch" with "unable to demonstrate they exist". You can't touch the wind, but we can demonstrate it's existence in a multitude of ways. Any attribute you can assign to the soul, can be more easily assigned to the brain using less assumptions. Ooccam's razor says the explanation with the least amount of assumptions is usually the correct one. 




> My experience is my personal experience, I did not ignore that experience just because it didn't fit-in with my then beliefs. My beliefs are not dependent on others approval nor do I have a need to prove anything to anyone. If you disagree then you disagree.


And I will... lol Personal revelation is not evidence. Evidence is presentable to other people. It may be enough to convince you, and that's awesome; but you shouldn't have any expectation that your stories should influence anyone else unless you can actually demonstrate something. 



> The astral plane is not separate from our reality. They say there are 7 'planes' [reflected by our endocrine system] that constitute our reality. Some are more dense than others.
> I've heard many stories over the years. The one that sticks in my mind though was this Christian guy who was middle-aged, who'd had "the most vivid, the most real" experience. He dreamt that he'd gone to Paris. He ate at a restaurant away from the tourist spots but swore he could find the restaurant if he went to France. He had the dream when 21 & it became a bit of an obsession. 10 years later he went to France, found the restaurant, ate there, was served by the same waiter as in the dream, every detail he remembered from the dream was identical.


See, to me that's just a story. Maybe it happened, maybe it didn't....



> Instead of putting his mind to rest it created more questions that couldn't be answered by his religious beliefs. He had no answers but believes he experienced this for a reason, to be shown that more things exist than he realised. Regardless of what others think, his experience showed that he had "traveled into the future" while he slept.
> How do you know that '"new & exciting information" has never been accessed from the astral plane? Many artists, scientists, writers have attributed receiving ideas & solving problems through their dreams.


Who? There have been countless experiments where 'astal travelers' have been asked to view what's written in a sealed envelope in the next room. No one has ever been able to accurately identify the contents of the envelope. 

Now. Dr. Michael Persinger has been doing experiments that involve using electromagnets and other fancy-schmancy equipment to try to (excuse my laymen terminology) 'tap into the earth's magnetic field to access shared/stored memories'. Pretty cool stuff, lots of critics, lots of controversy, very cool stuff.



> I have witnessed evidence of poltergeist activity in the presence of 2 others. I've experienced validation from others many times. Phenomena is usually witnessed by individuals but common experience isn't rare. And yes it is a revelation for the individual, that's what I'm saying, certain things have been revealed to me over time that have changed my beliefs & perspectives.


In the witch trils of Salem group hysteria was common. Not accusing you of being hysterical, just mentioning there are natural causes and explanations for such things. 



> "...elegant & beautiful". Thank you.


You're welcome. 



> Chopra? Yeah I don't know what to make of him.


I think he's a fucking idiot. lol



> Yes, the multiverse is a theory, one that I believe to be true. The theory is based on mathematics, science. Are you now arguing that science is wrong?


Scientific theories can be thought of as a spectrum. Some more reliable than others. Multiverse theory is basically a fringe theory that isn't supported by a terribly large amount of evidence. Maybe it's true, maybe it's not there' no consensus, or really enough information available to really assign a likelihood. Kind of like string theory.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;DdjYGaINLwo]http://youtu.be/DdjYGaINLwo[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 10, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Heisenberg, your video isn't working for Me. I was hoping to watch it. Maybe you can find a similar video or summarize what the video was about... No?
> 
> EDIT- Heisenberg, I think you deleted My thread about the aliens. Some mod did for sure. I thought you said we could start a different thread about aliens since you closed the last one?
> 
> ~PEACE~


http://youtu.be/72bleCGz9zI?t=40m15s

[youtube]72bleCGz9zI[/youtube]

I have not deleted any of your threads recently. I do however have a message for you.

[youtube]KK84PjiFxl8[/youtube]


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Oct 10, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> [youtube]KK84PjiFxl8[/youtube]



What... the fuck... was that?! Freaking me the FUCK OUT! What does it represent, did you make it, where did you find it if not, and most of all......WHY?!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 10, 2013)

LOL, I remember Heis posting something like that before on the forums. Trippy shit.


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 10, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> What... the fuck... was that?! Freaking me the FUCK OUT! What does it represent, did you make it, where did you find it if not, and most of all......WHY?!


I arranged and mixed it from generic sound effects and movie samples and other stuff I pulled from various sources. The most prominent is Timothy Leary from 'How to operate your brain'. I used to make mixes like this to freak out my friends while tripping, and I wanted this one to sound somewhat sinister, almost difficult to listen to. I was inspired by the Hour of Slack podcast from the Church of the Subgenius. 

http://traffic.libsyn.com/hourofslack/Hour_of_Slack_1386b.mp3

[youtube]QROEzCEd_Kg[/youtube]


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Oct 10, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> But I actually believe that I am a Prophet so what do I know?
> 
> ~PEACE~


if you have to tell people you are a woman ,then you are not...if you have to tell people you are a prophet.. then you are not


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 10, 2013)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> if you have to tell people you are a woman ,then you are not...if you have to tell people you are a prophet.. then you are not


(Using that logic) if I say that I'm NOT a prophet, then does THAT make Me a prophet?

It doesn't matter because I'm just going to say what I believe. 

Everything that I have posted on RIU, I believed it when I posted it. I have changed My mind about a few things because of debate but most of My beliefs are pretty current. The Atheists have rubbed off on Me a little bit and I am empathetic with them too. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Oct 10, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> I used to make mixes like this to freak out my friends while tripping,


Why would you want to freak your friends out during a psychedelic trip? That shit is fucking scary and i cannot imagine what it would be like after eating more than 3 grams of mushrooms... fuck dude, please explain. I'm not even tripping, and if i was and i heard that, dude, i would get THE FUCK OUT of the vicinity of those sounds... fuuuuuck, i guess i just don't understand. Shit is scary man.


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 11, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Why would you want to freak your friends out during a psychedelic trip? That shit is fucking scary and i cannot imagine what it would be like after eating more than 3 grams of mushrooms... fuck dude, please explain. I'm not even tripping, and if i was and i heard that, dude, i would get THE FUCK OUT of the vicinity of those sounds... fuuuuuck, i guess i just don't understand. Shit is scary man.


My other efforts were comedic and stimulating. This was the only one meant to be disturbing, hence the name negative experience. Since this was also made years after I stopped tripping with friends, none of them ever heard it. It's really just a result of someone being very interested in sound editing software while having zero music talent.

[youtube]yLa8Br569gA[/youtube]


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Oct 11, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> I arranged and mixed it from generic sound effects and movie samples and other stuff I pulled from various sources. The most prominent is Timothy Leary from 'How to operate your brain'. I used to make mixes like this to freak out my friends while tripping, and I wanted this one to sound somewhat sinister, almost difficult to listen to. I was inspired by the Hour of Slack podcast from the Church of the Subgenius.
> 
> http://traffic.libsyn.com/hourofslack/Hour_of_Slack_1386b.mp3
> 
> [youtube]QROEzCEd_Kg[/youtube]


Almost finished the whole thing, is this some kind of religion?


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 11, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Almost finished the whole thing, is this some kind of religion?


It's a mock religion like Pastafarianism. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Church_of_the_SubGenius


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Oct 12, 2013)

george i would like the future christ to be a slightly over weight american dude with bad facial hair , i would like him to of lost the plot a bit after his first love , started craving different cock , and he caught her taking cock from other guys .
i would like him to of spent time in a mental hospital and i would like him to have a christ complex although he is actualy christ .
i would like his mother to be an amazing person called mary .
i would like him to be able to catch dinner for all of the world .
i would like him to be able to make prophecies .
i would like him to admit he was touched inappropriately whilst he was on a fishing vessel .
i would like him to be able to comunicate with aliens .


----------



## beneathredcliffs (Oct 18, 2013)

If he will truly forgive me for all the stupid things I've done. I'm sorry my king, I know you can hear my thoughts and when I ask for your help I feel the strength. I'm weak and ashamed but I will so see your light. I know your church has been restored and its easy to see. Trust me y'all I know he lives, I feel him. He is divine ancestor and he is my loving savior and I owe him everything. I'm so sorry. Please hold my hand when I die.


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 19, 2013)

What is it with you born-agains? Your Bible tells you to pray quietly. Your Bible tells you not to cheapen the 'word' by preaching to an uninterested audience. 
So you ignore the parts that don't suit you huh? Yeah, your a christian.

You reckon he lives? Nah that rumour was started by the same guy who reckoned Elvis was still alive.


Btw, 'jesus' is a fabrication brought to you by a 'pagan', Constantine [which is why christians worship on SUNday, not the 'sabbath' as instructed by your Book of Lies.. er Bible.] If you have eyes that see, ears that hear & a brain that's still capable of critical thinking, then do yourself a favour & read Tony Bushbys 'The Bible Fraud'. Read the book, not a twisted review written by a fellow brain-dead with an agenda, & you'll learn you may as well be praying to Mickey Mouse 

He's not the messiah, he's not even a naughty boy, he's a fictional character.


----------



## sworth (Oct 19, 2013)

I'd like Jebus to stop talking about it and turn the fuck up! lol!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 19, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Most of these songs are about King George! And My Name is George, what are the chances?
> 
> ~PEACE~


*TOP 20 BOYS NAMES OF 2013*

1. Jack
2. Oliver
3. Harry
4. Charlie
5. Jacob
6. Alfie
7. Oscar
8. Thomas
9. James
*10. George*
11. Noah
12. Riley
13. Joshua
14. Max
15. Ethan
16. Archie
17. William
18. Mason
19. Leo
20. Daniel


Pretty fucking good....


----------



## beneathredcliffs (Oct 19, 2013)

He is an alien space king who rides in a UFO. Doesn't that make more sense?


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 23, 2013)

beneathredcliffs said:


> He is an alien space king who rides in a UFO. Doesn't that make more sense?


You may well laugh. The Old Testament has several references to 'visitors' from who knows where? Read Ezekiel & tell me what you think he saw.
The theory of the Annunaki by Zecharia Sitchin is an interesting one to say the least.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 23, 2013)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> george i would like the future christ to be a slightly over weight american dude with bad facial hair , i would like him to of lost the plot a bit after his first love , started craving different cock , and he caught her taking cock from other guys .
> i would like him to of spent time in a mental hospital and i would like him to have a christ complex although he is actualy christ .
> i would like his mother to be an amazing person called mary .
> i would like him to be able to catch dinner for all of the world .
> ...


I dont know what to say bro. I like you The Sativa High, but I am some of the things you described but not all of it. It does sound like you know Me pretty good though. Im just Me and thats all i can be but I can change in the future. I just want to change the world bro and for the best. I cant change the world by Myself, I would need a lot of help to do the things I want to do, but you guys can know My intentions by reading what I have written. I guess I want to be a famous writer and I want to be known forever, like Christ or as Christ. But the thing is that no one takes Me seriously because Im only talking to a few people and it doesnt seem like anyone Ive talked to would advocate for Me. If I made it on the news or something then I would have a bigger audience but I wont hold My breath. One of My main goals is to fix the world and make everyone as rich as possible, including Myself.

I guess Im asking for a lot but I could give a lot if I were the King of the world. Just dont take anything I say personal because Im crazy all by Myself, lol.

I guess I did have something to say. Keep cool The Sativa High.

PEACE


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 23, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I dont know what to say bro. I like you The Sativa High, but I am some of the things you described but not all of it. It does sound like you know Me pretty good though. Im just Me and thats all i can be but I can change in the future. I just want to change the world bro and for the best. I cant change the world by Myself, I would need a lot of help to do the things I want to do, but you guys can know My intentions by reading what I have written. I guess I want to be a famous writer and I want to be known forever, like Christ or as Christ. But the thing is that no one takes Me seriously because Im only talking to a few people and it doesnt seem like anyone Ive talked to would advocate for Me. If I made it on the news or something then I would have a bigger audience but I wont hold My breath. One of My main goals is to fix the world and make everyone as rich as possible, including Myself.
> 
> I guess Im asking for a lot but I could give a lot if I were the King of the world. Just dont take anything I say personal because Im crazy all by Myself, lol.
> 
> ...


You cannot be this stupid. He was being obviously facetious and making fun of you. It was funny because no one would want most of the attributes he listed in a leader, and it happens to be exactly everything you told us. C'mon, Jesse! Try harder...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 28, 2013)

beneathredcliffs said:


> If he will truly forgive me for all the stupid things I've done. I'm sorry my king, I know you can hear my thoughts and when I ask for your help I feel the strength. I'm weak and ashamed but I will so see your light. I know your church has been restored and its easy to see. Trust me y'all I know he lives, I feel him. He is divine ancestor and he is my loving savior and I owe him everything. I'm so sorry. Please hold my hand when I die.


You are forgiven My son. I don't hold peoples sins against them because I don't believe sin is a big deal because you can only sin against yourself. Sin, if there is such a thing, is doing something that you believe is wrong. If you dont believe you have sinned then you didn't.

Don't be sorry to your King because your King isn't even a king yet. I'm only a King in My mind so far. I cant hear your thoughts or anyones thoughts for that matter. I can only hear My thoughts so there is no use in praying to Me. I don't even see a use in praying at all. Its ok to meditate on different things but your prayers are not likely going to change anything but think about whatever you want and if you have good intentions then all the better. 

I don't have a church and I don't want a church. I wouldn't mind having friends that learn from what I have said, like followers, but I don't want to start any type of religion but I wouldn't mind starting a revolution or a new type of spirituality of some sort. 

I am alive and you're right about that, I live for real. I am the Life so whenever I'm alive you all will be too. When I die then you all come with Me until I am born again. You live with Me always.

I may be the Savior but I don't know what people need to be saved from. I have some notions about what people need to be saved from but I'm not in a position right now to make too many changes, like I want to. You don't owe Me anything brother but if you really want to, and have enough time, you can read what I have written and learn from Me but that is all I ask. And at the most you can advocate for Me but that's if you are strong in your faith about Me. You don't owe Me anything but I owe all of you My life.

Don't be sorry for anything buddy. I wont hold your hand when you die because I most likely wont be there physically when you die. But feel free to learn from Me while you live and try and make the world a better place for everyone. 

This post I'm quoting could have been a joke but I'm taking it seriously because I am seriously claiming to be Christ. My purpose is to make some "followers" so that many people can learn from My ways and we can all live in paradise. But I'm just a normal guy in many respects and on a normal day, there is nothing special about Me. Its My intentions that are special, you know, what I want to do. 

Feel free to check out My signature or just go to page 19 of this thread and read until page 21 and I try and sum it all up.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 28, 2013)

sworth said:


> I'd like Jebus to stop talking about it and turn the fuck up! lol!
> 
> View attachment 2863707


I'm not talking right now I'm typing. 

The only place you can see Me talk online is My youtube videos. You can search youtube for WeLoveYouJesus85 and watch all 6 of My videos if you want to see Me talk but thats it.

I have "turn the fuck up". Hello. I'm not Jesus though because My Name is George but I am the Christ. But I get what you mean and I hope you get what I mean. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 28, 2013)

beneathredcliffs said:


> He is an alien space king who rides in a UFO. Doesn't that make more sense?


I'm not an alien, maybe a human alien like everyone else. I'm not a king yet officially, I'm only the King in My mind. I have never rode in a UFO before and I don't believe I ever will. I would like to fly in one of My space jets though and fly through space and the air and soar underwater. That would be possible in the future but that wouldn't be alien technology. 

(But I have seen an alien, last year. And I see UFOs every day since like 2 months ago. That's crazy right there but it is what it is.)

Doesn't that make more sense?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 28, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> You cannot be this stupid. He was being obviously facetious and making fun of you. It was funny because no one would want most of the attributes he listed in a leader, and it happens to be exactly everything you told us. C'mon, Jesse! Try harder...


The Sativa High sounded a little sincere when he said the following post. He might have been joking but I cant tell from reading it. 



ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> what do i think about you now ? well yes i must admit you are definitely Jesus Christ himself , how could i possibly deny that with the 'facts' you have given me , im sorry for doubting you jesus , can you save me , can i live in your paradise when you are king of the world ?


~PEACE~


----------



## Wilksey (Oct 28, 2013)

Hmmm...

Probably brain damage.

Or maybe a lobotomy.

Yea, that's what it would take.

Sorry bro, while I do have respect for the individual called "Jesus", as depicted in "biblical" times, he is / was no more the "son of God" than anybody else.

If you need a "savior", look in a mirror. The person you see THERE is the only one that can "save" you.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 28, 2013)

Wilksey said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Probably brain damage.
> 
> ...


I have never gotten a lobotomy so it must be brain damage from the fluoride that the government puts in the tap water. Fluoride does the most damage on babies inside their mothers womb. Thats probably why I have ADD.

The difference between Jesus and Me is that the Jesus of the Bible is a fictional character and Im 100% real. Jesus allegedly never wrote anything in the Bible, its all alleged hearsay. I have typed out My own autobiography for you all to read and you know for a fact what I have said. Im sure that there was a person named Jesus or Yeshua that lived about 2000 years ago but what did he actually say and do? Jesus is long dead so you cant ask him any questions but Im alive and you can ask Me any question and I can answer to the best of My honest ability. There are many differences between Me and the alleged Jesus but there are some profound similarities too that I have debated.

I am the NEW Messiah of this current AGE. I will come back at the next AGE too, in about 2000 years, but thats a long time from now so appreciate Me while Im with you all now. Or you all can forget Me if you want too, it doesnt make a difference as long as the Kingdom of God gets ushered in for everyone.

PEACE


----------



## Wilksey (Oct 28, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I have never gotten a lobotomy so it must be brain damage from the fluoride that the government puts in the tap water. Fluoride does the most damage on babies inside their mothers womb. Thats probably why I have ADD.



Fluoride doesn't do shit, and your "ADD" is simply a lack of personal discipline.

You know who likes to pay attention to boring shit? Nobody pal. Fuckin' NOBODY. 



Nevaeh420 said:


> The difference between Jesus and Me is that the Jesus of the Bible is a fictional character...


I don't agree with that.

The more likely scenario is that Jesus was a real man who stood up to, and confronted, a corrupt "religious" system that stole and horded ca$h, preached hate, and served to keep people oppressed and ignorant, all in the name of gold....er, "God". The organized religious leaders were full of shit, and used their "powers" to better themselves at the expense of the people they were supposed to be serving. Jesus called them on their shit, and they MURDERED him for it....

The only g'damn people that need a "savior" are either too stupid to think for themselves, or too g'damn cowardly to accept the fact that their decisions may lead to consequences they fear suffering. 

Unfuck yourself before you start worrying about anybody else pal.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 29, 2013)

Wilksey said:


> Fluoride doesn't do shit, and your "ADD" is simply a lack of personal discipline.
> 
> You know who likes to pay attention to boring shit? Nobody pal. Fuckin' NOBODY.
> 
> ...


What do you believe in?

~PEACE~


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 31, 2013)

Wilksey said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Probably brain damage.
> 
> ...


That's funny. I've often said that if given the choice of adopting the Christian faith or accept a frontal lobotomy, I'd choose the latter. At least I'd have an excuse for being fucked in the head. 

Sorry, 'Jesus' is a fictitious character brought to you by the Roman Empire.

"How well we know what a profitable superstition this fable of Christ has been for us." Pope Leo X [1513-1521] 'The Bible Fraud' by Tony Bushby.


----------



## dashcues (Oct 31, 2013)

GreyLord said:


> That's funny. I've often said that if given the choice of adopting the Christian faith or accept a frontal lobotomy, I'd choose the latter. At least I'd have an excuse for being fucked in the head.
> 
> Sorry, 'Jesus' is a fictitious character brought to you by the Roman Empire.
> 
> "How well we know what a profitable superstition this fable of Christ has been for us." Pope Leo X [1513-1521] 'The Bible Fraud' by Tony Bushby.


Not that I don't think Leo couldn't or wouldn't have said this,but could you source this quote directly to Leo? All I've found traces back to John Bale's anti-catholic satire "Pageant of the Popes".


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 6, 2013)

You all might believe God is dead, but I'm claiming to be Christ. 

Do you believe I'm dead?

~PEAEC~


----------

